#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-21
<hoekje> hallo
<hoekje> goede avond
<Alex_> Hoi, Wie kan me helpen met een probleem?, Ik heb maar een beperkt aantal schijfruimte beschikbaar, En heb een zip bestand die ingepakt zit. (laten we zeggen dat het zip bestand 50 mb is en uitgepakt 100 mb. ik heb totaal 100 mb. maar ik kan dat zip archief niet uitpakken omdat ik dan de ingepakte versie (50 mb) en de uitgepakte versie (150 mb) heb. Kan ik op de een of andere manier dat zip bestand uitpakken, en dat hij de files die 
<Vancha> euh alex
<Vancha> kun je hem niet op een usb stick zetten dan :o
<Alex_> Nee heb ik niet bij me
<Vancha> aaw :(
<Alex_> ja
<Vancha> nja, dan kan ik daar heel kort over zijn :p
<Vancha> ik denk niet dat als je geen extra ruimte kan vrijmaken, dat bestand kan uitpakken :S
<Vancha> probeer eens iets anders te comprimeren anders :o
<Alex_> zoals?
<Vancha> grote folders
<Vancha> euh, waar doe je het eigenlijk op :S
<Alex_> wat bedoel je?
<Vancha> nou op een kleine hardeschijf? of een grote volle hardeschijf :)
<Alex_> ehm, comprimeren gaat ook niet, want dan is er te weinig ruimte om dat gecomprimeerde bestand op te slaan
<Alex_> op me werk
<Alex_> aha me firefox profiel neemt 56 mb in
<Vancha> :P eraf :D
<Alex_> ehm, al me favorieten en addons en bookmarks en themes..
<Alex_> no way
<Vancha> XD
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Alex_> iemand een oplossing?
<Vancha> excuus :) ik zou zo niet nog een manier weten :S
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk bezig Vancha ;)
<Vancha> MrChrisDruif: ahem :p
<UndiFineD> daft punk - technologic
<UndiFineD> kies maar Alex_
<MrChrisDruif> Kben aan het kijken naar de manual van tar, een terminal commando om archives uit te pakken
<MrChrisDruif> Daar zie ik een long function bij staan genaamd --delete
<Alex_> "met wat voor probleem ongeacht het OS"
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is tar uitgebreid
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, je zit op Windows zeker?
<Alex_> :)
<Alex_> zo
<Alex_> hij is nu bezig met firefox profiel te verwijderen
<Alex_> O.o wat heeft internet explorer een wazig lettertype
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...IE....wat ben ik blij daar vanaf te zijn :P
<Alex_> ik ook
<Alex_> maar gebruik het als 'nood-browser'
<Alex_> voor als ik iets zoals dit moet doen
<MrChrisDruif> Maar komt er genoeg ruimte vrij als je je FF profiel verwijderd hebt?
<Alex_> nog steeds niet
<Alex_> moet nog 50 mb uitpakken...
<Alex_> waarom heeft ubuntu geen schijfletters?
<UndiFineD> Alex_: omdat ubuntu met partities werkt die allemaal aan de root partitie verbonden zijn
<Alex_> waarom is hiervoor gekozen?
<UndiFineD> het heeft geen nut om drives te selecteren op basis van 26 letters
<UndiFineD> dat is onderdaal van de posix standaard geloof ik
<Alex_> waarom doet M$ het dan wel?
<UndiFineD> omdat zij niets met posix hebben
<Alex_> ah
<Alex_> gtg.
<UndiFineD> meer info vind je ongetwijvelt bij de linux standards base
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm...prefetch bedoelde ik voor Alex_, maar hij is er al niet meer :P
<UndiFineD> ja dat is altijd zo leuk an alex, hij stelt 1001 vragen, en wanneer je hem antwoord gaat ie weer weg
<UndiFineD> hoewel hij moeite heeft windows los te laten, is hij toch wel een doorzetter, en zeker leergierig ;)
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Hij moet voor z'n werk niet op Windows blijven? (The unlucky bastard?)
<UndiFineD> hmmm, ik geloof dat hij dat wel mocht, maar de moeite die het hem koste om een usb stick te  maken
<erkan^> Hoi, waar kan ik een afbeelding/foto van kleur naar zwart/wit bij GIMP converteren?
<Vancha> goedenmorgen mensen :o
<CasW> G'morgen
<Vancha> zou iemand me ergens mee kunnen helpen? ik zit namelijk met een boot probleem
<CasW> Vertel?
<Vancha_> nou volgens mij heb ik het een tijdje geleden een keer naar voren gebracht, toen had het geen haast
<Vancha_> maar het word erger
<Vancha_> het is vaak zo
<Vancha_> als ik mijn pc opstart, krijgt ik mijn post scherm, dan laad hij even, dan komt de ubuntu splash screen
<Vancha_> en voordat er een inlogmenu komt
<Vancha_> word het beeld zwart
<Vancha_> knipperen de lichtjes op het toetsenbord
<Vancha_> en verschijnt WEER het POST scherm
<Vancha_> soms gebeurd dit niet
<Vancha_> soms gebeurd dit 2 keer
<Vancha_> maar het gebeurde net vijf keer :S
<Vancha_> dit ding is 5 minuten aan het opstarten geweest bijna
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu versie ?
<CasW> Eeh, hardwarematige problemen waardoor hij herstart (als bescherming tegen kortsluiting)?
<Vancha_> 10.04
<Vancha_> nou casw
<Vancha_> als hij ergens kortsluiting maakt, zou het dan niet steeds moeeten doen?
<CasW> Niet kortsluiting, oververhitting en dat soort dingen
<OerHeks> welke videokaart ?
<CasW> (oververhitting ook niet, maar je begrijpt wat ik bedoel)
<Vancha_> hmm, is er een soort speedfan voor ubuntu?
<Vancha_> OerHeks: een engt240 gemaakt in samenwerking met zalman die komt niet boven de 40 graden :S
<Vancha_> maar dat wil ik nog wel ff testen dan :)
<Vancha_> weet iemand daar zo snel een progje voor?
<Vancha_> mag ik even toevoegen:
<Vancha_> zodra de computer aan staat slaat hij NOOIT vast, en herstart nooit automatisch
<Vancha_> er is niks overklokt
<CasW> Hmm, oké
<CasW> En hij komt dus al bij het (ubuntu) splash-scherm?
<OerHeks> het lijkt me een timing probleem. je systeem start te snel, en pikt het signaal niet goed op.
<Vancha_> euh ja, ik bedoel splash scherm als in dat paarse scherm met die witte stipjes snap je :)
<Vancha_> hoe bedoel je OerHeks :S
<OerHeks> ja, dat is het bootgedeelte, en bij inlog gaat het mis.
<OerHeks> nou, dit ben ik eerder tegengekomen, maar dan bij versie 9.04 geloof ik.
<Vancha_> voor het inloggen nog ja, dat scherm zie ik nooit, het bootschermpje komt er maar een seconde voor of zo
<OerHeks> juist, op dat punt, schakelt je kaart in.
<Jeeves_> Vancha_: Dan panict je kernel
<Jeeves_> (hij crasht)
<Vancha_> NOES :O
<Vancha_> dat klinkt niet goed, wat kan ik daar tegen doen dan :P
<Vancha_> systeem doet het altijd zo goed :(
<Vancha_> in ineens: BAM!
<Jeeves_> Vancha_: Je kunt memtest86 eens draaien
<Vancha_> oke :(
<Jeeves_> of zorgen dat je geen ubuntu splash ziet
<Vancha_> hoe kan ik dat doen?
<Jeeves_> Misschien kun je dan de reden zien dat ie panict
<Jeeves_> Als je het grub menu ziet
<Jeeves_> De grub-entry editen
<Jeeves_> quiet splash weghalen uit de grub entry
<Vancha_> ik ben wel noob hoor :( staan dat soort dingen niet ergens beschreven?
<Jeeves_> Ik zit even snel te googlen
<Jeeves_> Misschien doet ie het wel als je in recovery mode draait
<OerHeks> e edit
<Vancha_> recovery mode :(
<Vancha_> kan ik niet makkelijk een kernel update doen of zo? dat hij de oude overschrijft en dan opstarten?
<Jeeves_> Vancha_: Je oude kernel deed het wel goed?
<Jeeves_> http://www.foogazi.com/2007/10/27/remove-the-ubuntu-splash-screen/
<Vancha_> dat weet ik niet :( hij doet het zoals ik zei nu ook niet altijd
<Vancha_> de ene keer wel, andere keer niet
<Jeeves_> Dan maakt het dus niet uit welke kernel het is :)
<Vancha_> oh :P
<Jeeves_> Dus heb je gewoon brakke hardware, probably
<Vancha_> :o
<Vancha_> brakke hardware? die kaart is nieuw :(
<Vancha_> snif :(
<Vancha_> mijn 8800gtsje ging dood
<Vancha_> ik helemaal emotioneel
<Vancha_> maar ik was verplicht naar de winkel te gaan om iets nieuws
<Vancha_> zeggen ze daar
<Vancha_> de engt240 is ongeveer gelijkwaardig qua prestaties
<Vancha_> (2 jaren later bijna)
<Vancha_> moest er OOK een nieuw moederbord in
<Vancha_> want die was ook doorgebrand
<Vancha_> zou balen zijn als ik straks iets kapot heb :(
<Jeeves_> Heb je je voeding toen ook vervangen?
<Vancha_> nee jeeves
<Vancha_> maar hij moet het kunnen trekken geloof ik :)
<Vancha_> hij is lichter dan mijn oude
<Vancha_> en i.c.m met een 450 watt voeding van huntkey zou dat geen problemen mogen opleveren. mijn processor is ook niet zwaar of zo
<Jeeves_> Ik heb het er niet over dat ie et niet trekt
<Vancha_> :o
<OerHeks> doe eerst eens een memtest, zoals Jeeves_ aangaf.
<Jeeves_> Maar wel dat ie misschien stuk is, waardoor je andere hardware misschien stuk gaat
<OerHeks> dat sluit memeory uit.
<Jeeves_> Maar memtest is altijd handig om even te doen
<Jeeves_> En anders even dat linkje van foogazi volgen, die ik paste
<Vancha_> memtest..
<Jeeves_> Dan kun je zien wat ie doet
<Vancha_> okeoke, met die bootscreen word moeilijk denk ik :S
<Vancha_> ik krijg namelij kniet die prompt voor grub waar ik op excape moet drukken
<OerHeks> doe dit van de live cd, of via grub ( linker shift vasthouden bij boot)
<Jeeves_> Vancha_: Die zit in grub (de bootloader) die je vlak voor je bootflash ziet
<Vancha_> oka :( ga ik dat ff proberen.
<Vancha_> hopenlijk blijft hij niet helemaal hangen dat ik niet terugkom :(
<Vancha_> pray for my safe return..
 * OerHeks doet een dansje
<Vancha> terug :(
<Vancha> hmmm
<OerHeks> :-)
<Vancha> ik heb niks kunnen aanpassen
<Vancha> heb gewacht op een melding over grub
<Vancha> niks
<Vancha> telkens op esc gesmashed tijdens 2e keer starten
<Vancha> niks
<Vancha> im afraid i cannot it :(
<OerHeks> heb je linker shift vastgehouden, tijdens boot ?
<Vancha> euh nee :p moest dat?
<Vancha> XD
<OerHeks> ja, zo kom je in grub2
<Vancha> ah sorry :)
<Vancha> dan probeer ik het nog eenmaal :P ik heb opgeschreven wat ik daarna moest doen :D
<OerHeks> en dan x drukken om te editten etc
<Jeeves_> 17:33 < OerHeks> doe dit van de live cd, of via grub ( linker shift vasthouden bij boot)
<Vancha> <:(
<Vancha> he pieps :o
<Vancha> ik ben terug, maar ik moet nu eten, ik deel mijn ervaringen met jullie als ik terug ben :P
<Alex___> hoi, mijn numpad werkt niet meer... hij bedient de muis in plaats van een cijfer te typen
<CasW> Numlock indrukken, of uitschakelen (it's a feature)
<CasW> (Ik weet niet of numlock afdoende is)
<Alex___> maakt geen verschil
<Vancha> oke mensen ik ben terug
<Alex___> wie kan me helpen?
<Alex___> hoi Vancha
<Vancha> hoi alex :)
<Vancha> alex dat zijn muistoetsen denk ik :)
<Alex___> kan je me helpen?
<Vancha> is idd een sneltoets voor
<Alex___> mijn numpad werkt niet meer... hij bedient de muis in plaats van een cijfer te typen
<Vancha> met shift alex
<Vancha> shift numlock
<Vancha> dat doet het hem ^ ^
<Alex___> bedankt
<Alex___> 45456231234787
<Alex___> werkt
<Vancha> no probs :)
<Vancha> zelfde als in windows lol XD
<Vancha> maar mijn bootprobleem blijft :)
<Vancha> ik heb de stappen gevolgd die jeeves mij gaf
<Vancha> to no avail :(
<Alex___> ???
<Vancha> sorry Alex___ :) ik heb dus een probleem met opstarten ^^ elke keer als ik de pc aandoe is het maar afwachten hoe vaak hij opstart
<Vancha> op den duur kom ik wel waar ik moet zijn (bureaublad) maar dat ding start steeds opnieuw
<Alex___> "to no avail :("
<Alex___> heb je een 'virus' ?
<Vancha> nee?
<Vancha> ik zei gewoon to no avail :p
<Vancha> zonder enig resultaat :o
<Alex___> wat beteeknt dat
<Alex___> ?
<Vancha> het betekend eigenlijk dat ik er geen baat bij heb gehad
<Vancha> memtest heb ik ook gedraaid
<Vancha> die gaf ook geen fouten aan :(
<Alex___> ah
<Alex___> uhm
<Vancha> :P
<Alex___> zit er toevallig een virus in die opgestart wordt bij het booten
<Vancha> een virus :S
<Vancha> in ubuntu??
<Alex___> en die dan de opdracht geeft om opnieuw op te starten?
<Vancha> :D
<Alex___> ja .sh files
<Vancha> nee ^ ^ is een clean install
<Alex___> herinstallatie
<Vancha> ja een herinstallatie, maar de hdd geformatteerd volgens guttman :)
<Vancha> dus geen virussen whatsoever :D
<Alex___> ja doe nog een keer dan
<Vancha> euh nee doe maar niet.. guttmann is al iets van 35 keer :P duurt even
<Alex___> hoeft niet met guttman
<Vancha> nee maar dan ben ik mijn spullen kwijt :S
<Vancha> do not want :P
<Alex___> het is clean installatie toch?
<Alex___> als je spulen kwijt bent is het geen clean installatie
<Alex___> want dan staan er spullen op
<Alex___> heh
<Vancha> clean install ja, ik bedoel ik heb niks gedaan waar virussen van op kunnen komen
<Vancha> heb een ext4 usb stick met mijn homefolder van de vorige installatie
<Vancha> die heb ik overgezet
<Vancha> maar die is nu leeg :(
<Alex___> zet je hem terug naar usb stick
<Alex___> even booten in veilige modus brb
<Vancha> :(
<Vancha> snif...
<Vancha> zie je :)
<Solak> Vancha: je kwam al niet langs grub?
<Vancha> jawel Solak
<Vancha> even kijken hoor :o
<Vancha> ik moest tijdens het booten shift ingedrukt houden
<Vancha> toen kwam ik in grub
<Vancha> heb ik quiet splash er uitgehaald uit de kernel
<Vancha> maar hij gaf nog geen error, hij plofte gewoon uit en begon opnieuw :(
<Solak> Vancha: de grub-tijd is erg kort in *buntu, dus goed opletten wanneer <esc>...
<Vancha> daar was ik wel aan toe gekomen :o
<Vancha> anders had ik die quiet splash niet kunnen verwijderen :)
<Vancha> esc was niet eens nodig
<Vancha> gewoon shift ingedrukt houden
<Solak> Vancha: je krijgt eerst de boot van het systeem (en die hebben soms ook een splash dat in de bios uitegeschakeld kan worden), daarna grub, en dan de kernel (en als je tot safe-boot komt kun je in de log kijken, anders booten vanaf een live-cd en dan de partitie mounten.
<Vancha> Solak: het is een beetje een raar probleem, want ik zit nu dus gewoon op die pc zonder problemen :S
<Solak> Vancha: je kreeg toch steeds een reboot?
<Vancha> niet altijd :S
<Vancha> soms wel soms niet, en soms 5 keer en soms maar 2 keer als hij het wel doet
<Vancha> toen ik mijn pc dus aan deed net
<Vancha> starte hij 5 keer opnieuw :S
<Solak> da's raar...
<Vancha> maar uiteindelijk komt er wel een bureauwblad
<Vancha> en dan is er niks meer aan de hand
<Vancha> net als nu :o
 * Solak had met 10.04 het probleem dat ie ineens automagisch werd uitgelogd door kubuntu... 
<Solak> Vancha: 10.10?
<Vancha> ook 10.04
<Vancha> voor de rest heb ik er dus nooit problemen mee :(, en ik weet ook niet hoe erg dit is omdat het soms ook goed gaat
<Solak> Vancha: is de voeding in orde?
<Solak> Vancha: ik had ooit een systeem met vreemd gedrag dat werd veroorzaakt door te hoge spanning uit de voeding.
<Vancha> :( dat weet ik dus niet
<Vancha> maar de voeding is ook nog niet zo oud :o
<Vancha> 450 watt
<Vancha> hij LIJKT mij in orde, maar hoe kan ik dat testen
<Solak> Vancha: lmsensors en dan bv. conky gebruiken om de waarden op de desktop te tonen helpt dan wel.
<Solak> Vancha: dat zegt niet zoveel, die van mij was ook nog niet zo oud...
 * Solak vindt sindsdien "conky + sensors" een essentieel onderdeel van de desktop :)
<ubuntu> Goedendag
<Vancha> goedendag :)
<ubuntu> BleachBit, onzin of goed?
 * Solak heeft nog altijd het probleem van de niet werkende logout-buttons.
<Alex--> Fijn
<Alex--> pc reset weer
<Alex--> zelfs met ubuntu
<Alex--> wie kan me helpen?d\
<Alex--> ik ging iets grafisch doen (habbo)
<Alex--> en toen resette me pc...
<Alex--> wie kan me helpen met mijn probleem
<Alex--> wordt er zo langzamerhand een beetje gek van...
<commodoor> kan het niet misschien komen dat je pc te heet wordt?
<Alex--> 31 graden kast temperatuur
<Solak> en cpu?
<Solak> en wat zijn de voltages?
<Solak> 0xC0FFEE, bbl.
<Alex---> 34 graden cpu
<Alex---> zegt de bios
<Alex---> als ik op habbo ga en m'n vriendenlijst laad reset hij
<Alex---> iemand?
<Jhinta> habbo?
<Jhinta> en kast temp is iets waar we niets aan hebben
<Jhinta> gpu en cpu temp
<Alex---> gpu is onboard
<Alex---> cpu is 34 graden
<Alex---> 34 - 36
<Jhinta> nu gpu nog
<Alex---> waar zie ik die?
<Jhinta> ati of nvidia?
<Jhinta> of anders
<Alex---> geen idee
<Jhinta> wat voor systeem heb je?
<Alex---> MSI PM8PM is mijn moederbord
<Alex---> CPU: Intel Pentium D - 2,80 GHz (200x14.0) (met HT)                          RAM: 960 MB RAM                                 HDD: 160 GB IDE HDD                      MOBO: MSI PM8PM
<Jhinta> weet je zeker dat het onboard vga is?
<Alex---> hoe kan ik dit controlleren?
<Jhinta> denk het niet als ik de foto van je mainboard zie
<Alex---> er zit geen extra videokaart in
<Alex---> het werkt iig
<Alex---> en er zit op het moederbord een vga uitgang
<Alex---> http://i.testfreaks.co.uk/images/products/600x400/215/msi-pm8pm-v.480727.jpg
<Jhinta> ah zie het • S3 UniChrome Pro integrated graphics
<Alex---> en er zit geen extra videokaart in
<Alex---> dus lijkt me wel
<Alex---> nouja die zat er in maar ik dacht dat kan ook het probleem zijn
<Alex---> dus die heb ik eruit gehaald
<Jhinta> nou ja  ik zou beginnen met een full system test
<stef> goede avond iedereen, ik heb een vraag. Is er een manier dat ik op mac os x of windows commando's ingeef en dat die worden uitgevoerd op mijn ubuntu machine, dus eigenlijk een soort van 'terminal op afstand'
<Jhinta> memtest hdd test mainboard test
<Jhinta> ssh
<Jhinta> stef ssh server
<Alex---> hoe doe ik dit?
<Jhinta> een boot cd als hirens
<stef> ah otch, want als ik kijk naar ssh client for mac dan zie ik meer een soort van verkenner waarmee ik door bestanden van ubuntu kan bladeren.
<Alex---> hirens?
<Jhinta> alex goole is je vriend  :)
<Jhinta> hirens boot cd
<Jhinta> stef , weet niet veel van mac , maar je moet een ssh client hebben en geeft sftp of verkenner achtig iets
<Alex---> nee google is niet mijn vriend
<Alex---> ze hebben geen goed privacybeleid
<Jhinta> lol
<Gotiniens> Alex---, heb jij een facebook account
<Gotiniens> ?
<Jhinta> je elke zoek machiene die je maar gebruikt
<Jhinta> lolllll
<Alex---> Gotiniens, nee
<Alex---> Jhinta, nee
<hansw> Jhinta, stef of met rexec, osx is gewoon unix
<hansw> en die kun je weer over ssh trekken
<hansw> gewoon vanuit een terminal overigens
<Jhinta> nou alex zal ik je is in lichten op bepaalde dingen , is en blijft jou keuze he laat dat duidelijk zijn ,,,, alles wat je maar ooit geschreven hebt op een site heeft google al dus of jou nou nu daaar intyped hirens of hier maakt totaal niet uit
<Alex---> jawel maakt wel uit
<Jhinta> nou ja iedere zń mening maar goed
<Jhinta> trouwnes alls je geen zoek machine gebruikt hoe kom je eigenlijk aan al je dingen?
<Gotiniens> hij vraagt het hier
<Gotiniens> zodat wij "hirens boot cd voor alex" invoerne
<Jhinta> aahhh ,,
<OerHeks> uitvallen duid op koeling/voeding :-) ik zit hier ook met een bordje dat niet boot.
<Jhinta> nou kijk ik wil acht niet afkraken ofzo ,, maar zit je all hier ben je anite google om het zo te zeggen maar deze kanaal word al fet gelogd wat op gooele te vinden is dan zou je tog ook niet hier willen wezen
<cavefish> Momenteel heb ik een Ubuntu 9.10 server draaien met daarop de b43-fwcutter drivers, echter is mijn wireless netwerk behoorlijk traag. Haalt slechts 170Kb per seconde terwijl de signaalsterkte optimaal is. Is dit probleem bekend met de Broadcom B43XXXXdrivers?
<stef> http://www.havetheknowhow.com/scripts/CPUTempShutdown.txt
<stef> onderaan zie je dit staan: else echo' temperatuur ...
<stef> ik krijg telkens deze fout
<OerHeks> welke fout ?
<stef>    /serverscripts/controletemp1: regel 70: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool 'else' /serverscripts/controletemp1: regel 70: `  else'
<stef> sorry door de / kwam hij niet in de chat
<OerHeks> klopt, met/ begint een irc opdracht
<Alex---> OerHeks, koeling; cpu is 35 graden, dus lijkt me niet.
<Alex---> misschien de voeding
<OerHeks> je videokaart geeft toch problemen alex ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen cpu genoemd.
<hansw> stef, wat wil je bereiken?
<Alex---> OerHeks, heeft die koeling dan?
<hansw> stef, als je dat op meerdere servers wil uitlezen kijk dan eens naar nagios
<OerHeks> ik zit naar het script te kijken, stef, misschien zit er een fout in, na else springt de regel wel in, misschien een tab verder ?
<stef> inderdaad oerheks :D vond het net :D
<stef> toch bedankt;)
<OerHeks> kee :-D
<Jhinta> hey oer , nog gelukt met die navi
<OerHeks> ik moest het zelf alleen plakken in pastebin, om de juiste regelnummer te zien.
<OerHeks> ja Jhinta, ik ben er al mee bezig geweest. :P
<Jhinta> cool of nie
<OerHeks> alleen ik moet wel even zoeken wanneer het netwerk hier weinig gebruikt word, anders duurt het schakelen wel lang
<OerHeks> jah
<Jhinta> heb je die app geinstaller of nog de browser
<Jhinta> lol
<OerHeks> browser, maar die schakelt wel eens over naar eigen scherm
<Jhinta> het is dat ik niet kan coderen , zou zń app for android willen
<Alex---> OerHeks, heeft de gpu koeling dna?
<Alex---> dan *
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> passief, of een fan
<Alex---> heb 1 cpu fan
<stef> nog een vraag, ik heb mijn iphone gejailbreakt waardoor ik een terminal heb op iphone. is het veilig om hiermee verbinding te maken via ssh naar mijn server ?
<Alex---> hoe meet ik de temps van de videokaart?
<OerHeks> met lm-sensors
<commandoline> stef: lijkt me wel, als de beveiliging niet in orde is, weigert de server om verbinding te maken
<Alex---> is dat de terminalopdracht; 'sensors' ?
<stef> maar ik heb net gewoon openssh geïnstalleerd. moet ik extra beveiliging toepassen?
<Alex---> acpitz-virtual-0                                   Adapter: Virtual device                         temp1:       +28.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<commandoline> stef: ssh versleuteld al het verkeer standaard, en openssh is een goede implementatie, dus moet geen kwaad kunnen.
<stef> oké bedankt! ;)
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HardwareSensors
<Alex---> die heb ik al
<Alex---> die volgen nu temp1 en cpu in de bovenste balk
<stef> OerHeks: zo'n temp scriptje zoals ik jou net heb laten zien, om de hoeveel min. zou je dit laten draaien via cron ?
<stef> om de 5 min ? of is dat te veel?
<OerHeks> is dit geen rt scriptje ?
<stef> rt?
<Alex---> die applet zegt 30 graden
<OerHeks> relatime, die blijft doorlopen ?
<OerHeks> realtime*
<stef> nope, je moet hem via cron laden
<OerHeks> 5 minuten kan, of elk minuut.
<stef> ok
<OerHeks> vraagt niet zoveel clockcycles, denk ik. wat uitlezen en vergelijken.
<stef> nog een vraagje als mijn temps oke zijn dan krijg ik als titel cron <root@server> /serverscripts/controletemp1 40 45
<stef> ik zou graag willen dat dit gewoon 'temps OK!' wordt
<OerHeks> Alex---, je applet zegt nu 30 graden, dan ga je nu je pc belasten, grafisch
<Alex---> dan reset hij
<stef> kan ik dit via één of andere manier toepassen in het script ?
<Alex---> bijvoorbeeld als ik op habbo ga
<OerHeks> alex dan is je bios instelling niet goed, of de fan van je cpu zit vol stof.
<OerHeks> of je kaart is kaduuk.
<Alex---> stof valt wel mee
<Alex---> welke kaart?
<OerHeks> dat weet jij, ik kan niet in je pc kijken. leuke vraag, trouwens.
<Alex---> me moederbord?
<Alex---> of een kaart in de voeding
<Alex---> of een kaart in de hdd/optical
<OerHeks> zucht .. we hebben het al die tijd over je videokaart/gpu .. leuk dat je dat vraagd.
<Solak> re
<OerHeks> bij een tower, dan zit je videokaart op zijn kop. dus je moet van onder kijken of de fan vol zit.
<OerHeks> raar ontwerp, vind ik nogsteeds, maar het is zo.
<Alex---> ik gebruik me onboard videokaart
<Alex---> heb ik geloofik al aangegeven
<Alex---> en de cpu fan die trekt lucht aan aan de bovenkant, en blaast het via de koelvinnetjes aan de zijkant er weer uit
<Alex---> waardoor er lekker koude lucht uit de koelvinnetjes komt
<Solak> cpu van 34C? da's wel koel...
<Alex---> hdd lampje brandt nooit
<Alex---> ah net knipperde hij heel even
 * Solak heeft een P-IV 3.2GHz en die doet normaal zo ~55C, maar meestal tegenwoordig iets van ~65C
<Alex---> cpu is nog redelijk snel
<Alex---> mijn andere pc is ook wat warmer dan deze
<Solak> en als ik 'm flink belast is 83C geen uitzondering.
<Alex---> er komt in ieder geval koele lucht uit de koelvinnetjes
<Alex---> als ik hem grafisch belast reset hij
<Alex---> MCP op moederbord van andere pc wordt 77 graden
<Alex---> en deze pc wordt maar 34
<OerHeks> dan zijn het je bios instelling, temperatuur, of de gpu is stuk, als je geen stof ziet zitten in de fan/koelvin
<Solak> of er moet een zwaardere fan op de gfx kaart...
<Alex---> gfx?
<Solak> ehm, op de gpu
<Alex---> waar zit de gpu precies?
<Alex---> R50 transistoren worden wel warm, maar dit is normaal geloofik
<OerHeks> onboard kaarten zijn niet altijd de beste keuze. ik gebruik ook onboard, nvidia 7025 en voldoet wel.
<Alex---> vroeger had ik een externe
<Alex---> maar die heb ik eruit gehaald, en daarna gesloopt
<Alex---> vroeger was het probleem ook al (met die videokaart)
<Alex---> (niet expres gesloopt, maar gewoon eruit gehaald, en nu ik hem er weer in doe krijg ik bij het booten een blijvende piep, en wil me pc niet aan)
<OerHeks> zou het begin van al je videoproblemen in je moederbord zitten ?
<Alex---> zou kunnen
<Alex---> dus moederbord is stuk?
<OerHeks> dat is mogenlijk ja. en toch kan het ook een bios instelling zijn.
<Alex---> heb al bios reset gedaan
<Alex---> heb dit probleem al vrij lang...
<OerHeks> bios instellen in vakwerk. een reset geeft standaard waarden, die misschien juist te krap zijn.
<OerHeks> een verborgen boosdoener, simpel gezegd.
<Alex---> Unable to add the buddy appelstroop@hotmail.com because the username is invalid.  Usernames must be valid email addresses.
<Alex---> zegt pidgin
<Alex---> waarom?
<OerHeks> dunno
<OerHeks> misschien heb je er een spatie achter of voor
<OerHeks> of adres bestaat niet
<OerHeks> of hotmail,com is plat.
<OerHeks> spatie tussen buddy en appelstroop ?
<Alex---> nee
<hansw> Alex---, die temp kun je volgens mij ook met snmp opvragen
<Alex--->  Command 'snpp' from package 'sendpage-client' (universe)
<hansw> en als je dat in rrd stop maak je daar een grafiek van
<Alex--->  Command 'snmpd' from package 'snmpd' (main)
<hansw> dus kun je alles overal van elke machine uitlezen, mits daar snmp aanstaat
<Alex---> ?
<Alex---> welke, snpp of snmpd?
<OerHeks> de D erachter betekent deamon
<Alex---> en welke moet ik hebben?
<OerHeks> volgens deze howto snmpd > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debain-ubuntu-install-net-snmpd-server/
<Alex---> dan moet je wel heel veel doen
<Alex---> Dit toetsenbord typt wel lekker, zwaardere enter aanslag :)
<hansw> snmpd is vrij simpel in te stellen hoor, 1 regel in je config aanpassen
<hansw> com2sec readonly  default         public <-- die enablen, eventueel public voor een eigen community instellen
<hansw> dat was het volgens mij voor ubuntu, voor debian moet je geloof ik nog zorgen dat niet alleen localhost kan opvragen
<ginkgo> goedeavond, als ik youtube bekijk wordt het filmpje niet afgespeeld, er komt enkel een zwart scherm (ook geen geluid).
<ginkgo> kan iemand mij helpen?
<ginkgo> op andere sites kan ik wel filmpjes afspelen
<MrChrisDruif> Dat maakt het wel erg apart ginkgo
<ginkgo> ja idd, ik snap het ook niet...
<MrChrisDruif> ginkgo: You tried multiple youtube clips I presume?
<OerHeks> welke flash gebruik je ?
<OerHeks> in firefox> about:plugins
<ginkgo> OerHeks: vlc Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.30.2
<ginkgo> MrChrisDruif: wat is dat juist?
<ginkgo> sorry fout gelezen :)
<ginkgo> ja een stuk of 10
<hansw>     File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<hansw>     Version:
<hansw>     Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<hansw> zit in nonfree ginkgo
<ginkgo> nonfree?
<OerHeks> jups dat is de laatste
<ginkgo> het rare is dat het gistre wel ging
<erkan^> ..................................................................................
<hansw> ja, dat is een aparte entry in je sources.list, zeg maar de lijst met programma's die je kunt laden en installeren
<ginkgo> en via facebook kan ik wel een filmpje zien die op youtube staan
<OerHeks> en in een andere browser ? Chromium bijvoorbeeld ?
<hansw> ginkgo, je hebt geen adblocker ofzo aan?
<hansw> wellicht handig om even de url van het filmpje dat je wil zien te pasten
<ginkgo> hu.. zeer vreemd het werkt trug
<hansw> terug werken is zeer vreemd idd :-)
<ginkgo> na 20 filmjes die niet lukte..toch bedankt !:)
<erkan^> oeps
<hansw> wie hield er hier ook alweer niet van google? Alex?
<hansw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCgQDjiotG0
<OerHeks> ik hou van google, wie weet er anders zoveel over mij ?
<hansw> daarom, hoeven we het zelf niet meer te onthouden
<OerHeks> 7 Gb is zat, maar dit wandeld offtopic :P
<hansw> nou, stel je voor dat er 1 Gb ubuntu nieuws bij zit
<OerHeks> zelfs spam bewaar ik tegenwoordig
<hansw> dat heb ik ook automatisch gedaan
<hansw> wordt je niet vrolijk van
<OerHeks> wel leuk, dan zie je de top spammers
<hansw> kwam binnen op een alias, dan ging het de rbl in, eens in het kwartier verversen
<hansw> 100K entries in je rbl is niet leuk
<hansw> op een consumenten pc
<hansw> OerHeks, maar je kunt spamikaze er voor inzetten, er zijn wel meer soortgelijke tools
<OerHeks> gmail doet zelf al goed z'n best. ik draai geen mailserver o.i.d.
<hansw> kan ook door imap binnen te halen
<hansw> of een mbox in te lezen
<hansw> formail -s naar je lokaal luisterende mailserver
<hansw> mail is erg simpel, je hebt headers, dan een lege regel ( \n\n) en dan de body
<hansw> het enigste verschil wat je doet bij het inlezen van mbox of maildir is dat je bij mbox 1malig de locatie kunt duiden :-)
<OerHeks> de locatie ? fysiek ?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> dus voor maildir doe je: for i in dir/*
<hansw> formail -s adres < $i
<hansw> done
<hansw> bij mbox gooi je gelijk de mbox naar een script
<hansw> of naar formail
<hansw> het hoeft niet eens naar een mailserver natuurlijk, desnoods naar een script dat rechtstreeks je dns kan voeden, of je rrd database
<OerHeks> ik zou wel invloed willen houden over spam, soms is het per ongeluk spam geworden.
<hansw> je kunt dan whitelisten
<OerHeks> ik bedoel, niet direct wissen. pas na zoveel uur.
<hansw> ach, zelfs SA werkt zo in theorie
<hansw> en wat doe je dan als je ziek bent?
<OerHeks> dan beantwoord ik meestal ook mail :-D
<hansw> je hoeft het trouwens niet te deleten
<OerHeks> nee, dat is natuurlijk overmacht.
<hansw> gewoon blokken kan ook, als ze je echt nodig hebben proberen ze het nog wel een keer
<hansw> maar dan is greylisting wel iets voor je
<hansw> veel spam zal maar 1 keer proberen af te leveren
<hansw> dus dan krijg je het met een vertraging
<OerHeks> ah juist.
<hansw> die laatste is een vrij veilige optie trouwens
<OerHeks> die techniek zou ik toepassen, als ik een mailservice draai.
<OerHeks> ja, voor geen grote organisatie, een goedkope trap
<hansw> ow, wij blokken voor 80 man mail hoor
<hansw> gewoon met zen.spamhaus.org
<hansw> en doen zaken met banken en financiele instellingen
<jelmer> 'navond hansw, OerHeks
<hansw> ongeveer 1 keer per jaar krijg ik een klacht
<hansw> he jelmer
<OerHeks> hoi :-)
 * hansw legt zijn nichtje uit dat er familie over de hele wereld zit
<hansw> zo, toch nog even offtopic
<Alex--> waar zit extern bureablad in ubuntu?
<Alex--> ik bedoel de client
<hansw> Alex--, in het menu
<OerHeks> onder internet.
<OerHeks> w.o.a.
<Alex--> terminal server client?
<hansw> wel even installeren geloof ik
<Alex--> ah gevonden
<hansw> jelmer, wordt jij niet helemaal gek van die discussie over gnome-shell vs unity?
<Alex--> waarom, als ik een film aan het kijken ben krijg ik kernel panic? (caps lock en scroll lock knipperen)
<Alex--> "Er lijkt zich een programmeerfout in aptdaemon te bevinden, de software die het mogelijk maakt om software te installeren, te verwijderen, en andere pakketgerelateerde taken uit te voeren. Meld deze fout op http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug, en probeer het opnieuw."
<hansw> Alex--, apt gooit je film in de war?
<hansw> cool
<OerHeks> software installeren terwijl je een film afspeelt ?
<OerHeks> besmette film ?
<hansw> automatische update denk ik
<OerHeks> geinig
<OerHeks> dan heeft apparmor gewerkt.
<hansw> haha
<Alex--> ?
<jelmer> hansw: Heh, ik wordt er ook wel een beetje gek van inderdaad. Ik volg het maar zijdelings, het is niet echt het gedeelte van Ubuntu waar ik mee bezig ben gelukkig.
<Alex--> nee software installeer ik op andere pc
<hansw> zo, geestelijk voorbereiden op meeting met duitsers
<jelmer> hansw: heb je Unity al geprobeerd?
<Alex--> hoe kan ik het toch installeren?
<hansw> jelmer, ah, vooral base dus
<OerHeks> wat heeft software installeren met film kijken te maken ?
<Alex--> nou niks
<Alex--> maar 2 problemen
<Alex--> en 2 pcś
<hansw> jelmer, even kort op 10.10, maar de iconen waren blokkerig, heb nu 1920xfoo draaien met nvidia
<OerHeks> ik ben voor de rest van de avond in de warrie :s
<Alex--> hoe heet dat remote desktop client in synaptic?
<hansw> was erg lelijk
<jelmer> Alex--: tsclient?
<Alex--> die heb ik al
<Alex--> dat is terminal services client
<Alex--> is ook goed hoor
<Alex--> als ik daarmee kan connecten met een ubuntu pc
<jelmer> Alex--: doet ook onder andere VNC en XDMCP als het goed is
<Alex--> RDP of RDPv5 ?
<Alex--> hij kan niet connecten...
<jelmer> Alex--: je hebt het aan de server kant wel aan gezet?
<hansw> zie je ook een foutmelding?
<Alex--> Error: could not connect
<Alex--> reconnect in xx seconds
<Alex--> ja gewoon bureaublad-op-afstand voorkeuren
<Alex--> op andere pc
<hansw> je kan die pc pingen, ook naar de poort telnetten?
<Alex--> ja krijg ping terug
<hansw> en telnet naar de rdp poort? (weet even niet welke)
<Alex--> Trying 192.168.1.106...
<Alex--> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Alex--> hoe zie ik op welke poort hij draait?
<hansw> 3389?
<Alex--> er zit iets in mijn pc dat soms van snelheid verandert
<Alex--> lijkt iets te zijn dat uitgaat, en dan weer aan gaat
<Alex--> of sneller gaat
<hansw> telnet machine 3389 dus
<Alex--> nee hij kan niet connecten
<Alex--> computer: 192.168.1.106:3389
<Alex--> protocol: RDP
<hansw> dan zal het vermoedelijk toch een rechten kwestie zijn, duik eens op de remote pc en kijk of er wat staat te luisteren op die poort
<Alex--> wat kan dit rare geluid zijn?
<hansw> netstat en dan greppen op listen gok ik
<Alex--> klinkt als een hdd ofzo
<OerHeks> nee, bureaublad op afstandjes is vnc
<Alex--> die telkens weer opstart
<Alex--> vnc kan ik niet selecteren met TSC
<OerHeks> wel met werkplek op afstand
<OerHeks> w.o.a.
<Alex--> hoe heet dat paket dan?
<Alex--> in synaptic
<OerHeks> zit standaard in je ubuntu.
<Alex--> nee zit er niet meer in
<hansw> OerHeks, volgens mij wil hij het daar al mee proberen :-)
<Alex--> al ?
<CyberGabber> Alex--: Remmina RDP client
<Alex--> hoezo 'al' ?
<hansw> <Alex--> dat is terminal services client
<OerHeks> nee, tsclient is wat anders. dit is vinagre
<hansw> ah, ok
<Alex--> jelmer zei dat ik tsclient kon gebruiken
<CyberGabber> Zit VNC protocol in
<Alex--> nee die kan ik niet aanklikken
<Alex--> maar wie weet wat dat rare geluid is
<Alex--> iets dat sneller/minder snel lijkt de gaan lopen
<Alex--> in me pc
<hansw> je fan van de cpu? van de voeding?
<OerHeks> een muis ?
<CyberGabber> Variabele Fan-speed?
<Alex--> cpu fan klinkt monotoon
<hansw> of een echte muis idd
<Alex--> en die blijf je altijd horen
<Alex--> neh als ik muis niet vast heb hoor ik het geluid ook
<Alex--> komt van me pc vandaan
<Alex--> niet van me muis
<OerHeks> slecht afgeschermde geluidskabel die je eth oppikt ?
<Alex--> geluid staat uit
<hansw> nou, de muis in je pc bedoelde ik
<Alex--> muis in me pc?
<Alex--> ???
<CyberGabber> me zucht...
<OerHeks> kop van je hdd die aanloopt ?
<Alex--> hdd zou kunnen
<Alex--> is dat erg?
<Alex--> hdd, cpu fan, voeding fan of videokaart zou het kunnen zijn
<CyberGabber> Head-Crash, mwohh
<Alex--> die hdd heeft al flink wat reboots meegemaakt
<OerHeks> zolang het maar niet sector 9 is ..
<Alex--> resets eigenlijk
<OerHeks> of 0
<Alex--> wat is sector 9 dan?
<Alex--> 0 = MBR, maar 9 ken ik niet...
<OerHeks> 9 is een mistiepsel
<Alex--> een wat?
<Alex--> CyberGabber, dus het kan geen kwaad?
<OerHeks> geen idee, het klinkt met al die problemen bij elkaar dat je toe bent aan een betrouwbare pc.
<Alex--> ja, maar ik wou deze juist repareren
<Alex--> deze loopt al 6 jaar met het probleem rond ofzo
<Alex--> of 4 jaar
<Alex--> [ssd]
<Alex--> attached scsi removable disk
<Alex--> blijft nu op het scherm staan
<OerHeks> wel een leuke casus voor leerling ict-er
<Alex--> en ik kan typen
<Alex--> hoe start ik ubuntu op nu?
<Alex--> (initramfs)
<hansw> je was toch al met rdp bezig?
<Alex--> ja, maar hij liep vast
<Alex--> dus moest hem rebooten
<hansw> dan moet je ubuntu al wel gestart hebben
<Alex--> met dit als resultaat
<Alex--> hoe start ik ubuntu nu op?
<OerHeks> opstarten van een kapotte pc ?
<hansw> reboot? en dan een fs check forcen
<Alex--> fs check?
<Alex--> hoe?
<hansw> heb je ext3 of 4?
<Alex--> busybox v1.13 build in shell
<Alex--> en dan komen al die hdd's voorbij
<hansw> heb je ext3 of 4?
<Alex--> 4 geloofik
<hansw> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup/
<hansw> dus rw booten, en dan die link volgen, vervolgens weer booten
<Alex--> rw?
<hansw> je weet hoe een linux machine boot?
<Alex--> nee
<Alex--> ik druk altijd gewoon de power button in aan de voorkant
<Alex--> en dan verschijnt even later mijn desktop
<hansw> dan zou ik zelf niet stoeien, breng hem naar een install party en zeg dat je een crash hebt gehad
<OerHeks> shift vashouden, filecheck in grub menu
<Alex--> wanneer is er een install party?
<Alex--> grub gestart
<Alex--> en nu?
<hansw> filecheck selecteren noemde OerHeks
<OerHeks> die staat er bij, toch ?
<Alex--> ubuntu, with linux 2.6.34-27-generic
<Alex--> "" recovery mode
<Alex--> 2.6.32-21-generic
<Alex--> "" recovery moded
<hansw> en anders wellicht https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<Alex--> memtest
<Alex--> ""  serial console
<Alex--> dat is het enige dat er bij staat
<OerHeks> wel en ouwe kernel zeg
<Alex--> 10.04 LTS
<Alex--> kan dat die kernel panic veroorzaken?
<hansw> ik ben slapen, morgen drukke dag
<OerHeks> update je wel eens ?
<Alex--> geen idee
<Alex--> heb hem een tijdje niet gebruikt
<Alex--> hoe update ik?
<OerHeks> niet via grub
<Alex--> (als ubuntu nog niet gestart is)
<Alex--> hoe krijg ik ubuntu dan gestart?
<OerHeks> geen idee, met een kapotte pc.
<Alex--> hij is niet kapot toch?
<OerHeks> je zegt zelf, 4-6 jaar al problemen.
<Alex--> ah met oude kernel boot hij wel
<Alex--> ja problemen is iets anders dan stuk
<Alex--> woehoe, na schijfcontrole bij oude kernel reset hij...
<dddd>  
<Alex--> kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<dddd> !seen 13BF1BFA.B97FA013.A4B51A84.IP
<OerHeks> ?
<dddd> hoer heks zwijg
<Alex--> ?
<Alex--> nou ik ga morgen wel verder
<OerHeks> wat is de bedoeling van die !seen opdracht, dddd ?
<dddd> OerHeks:  zijn dat u zaken?
<dddd> ik ben hier niet om me te verantwoorden
<OerHeks> nou zeg, wat een toon, u bent in de ubuntu support irc.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<dddd> support zever is ni
<Alex--> zever?
<dddd> hoe kan ik hier die rooms zien
<dddd> want dat is hier heel onduidelijk en niet service gericht
<Alex--> ah een belg
<dddd> Alex--:  ik ben hier niet om de belg of de nederlander uit te hangen
<dddd> ben geen een van de twee trouwens
<Alex--> je woont anders wel in antwerpen
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<dddd> en ben hier ook niet om te chatten
<dddd> maar waar kan ik de rooms zien
<dddd> profficiat dat ik daar woon
<Alex--> bedankt
<dddd> nu nog weten
<dddd> waar precies
<dddd> en we komen er he
<dddd> mer goed hoe kan ik hier de kamers zien
<Alex--> hoe nergeer je iemand op irc?
<OerHeks> google eens ? ik ben even weg.
<dddd> !list
<dddd> !channels
<MrChrisDruif> Wat wil je weten dddd?
<dddd> leer lezen he zeg
<dddd> blinde mollen hier
<Alex--> dddd, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/
<MrChrisDruif> Echt waar, 1, maar dan bedoel ik ook gewoon 1 google search was genoeg om kanalen te vinden <_<" http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<Alex--> gtg
<MrChrisDruif> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=channels+freenode&l=1 :P
<hoekje> goede avond
<hoekje> alles goed hier
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-22
<phoebe> wie kan me helpen aan een movieplayer die undf files afspeelt?
<phoebe> anyone ......????????????
<frederic1> goeiemorgen allemaal, iemand al ubuntu 11.04 geprobeerd via virtualbox? Ik krijg de mijne niet geinstalleerd en ik denk dat het aan de vervanger van gnome ligt...
<jk> flipstone: sowieso kun je ervanuit gaan dat je de 3D effecten / composite niet aan de praat krijgt in virtualbox, maar je zou de fallback 2D versie van unity moeten krijgen
<Vancha> flipstone: ik heb hem wel geprobeerd, zonder problemen :o
<Vancha> de 3d effecten heb ik niet uitgetest, maar het bureaublad werkte, net als de standaard geinstalleerde programmas als openoffice
<flipstone> jk: ik zal dat eens proberen als ik thuis kom, hopelijk lukt het, had zover niet gedacht...
<sgs1990> heeft iemand het al voor elkaar gekregen om de nieuwe firefox 4 te installeren?
<OerHeks> FF 4 zit in de mozilla ppa
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<sgs1990> thanks oerheks
<sgs1990> oke met deze sudo krijg ik hem niet aan de gang
<sgs1990> moet ik misch eerst overnieuw opstarten?
<OerHeks> zo voeg je de ppa toe, daarna updaten en firefox 4 aanvinken in synaptic
<sgs1990> my bad,, ik lees hem nu pas
<sgs1990> had ik kunnen weten
<OerHeks> np
<pheros> hoi :)
<pheros> waar kan ik logo's van ubuntu vinden :?
<tessa> hallo allen. weet iemand een manier om chromium bookmarks naar chrome te krijgen?
<tessa> ze staan allebei wel op syncen maar chromium bookmarks komen niet in chrome op die manier.
<Vancha> ik zit net iets over google bookmarks te lezen tessa, mischien kun je ze syncen met de cloud om ze vervolgens op een andere browser terug te zetten :S
<tessa> de cloud anders dan google-sync..  ja dat zou ook mooi zijn. als er iets bestaat om chromium bookmarks naar te uploaden.
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is er aan de hand?
<MrChrisDruif> Iets over de cloud?
<tessa> [13:42] <tessa> hallo allen. weet iemand een manier om chromium bookmarks naar chrome te krijgen? [13:43] <tessa> ze staan allebei wel op syncen maar chromium bookmarks komen niet in chrome op die manier.
<Vancha> sorry ik denk niet dat het via google bookmarks mogelijk is :S
<tessa> ja dat wist ik al.  :p
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom zou je je chromium bookmarks naar chrome willen overbrengen? :P
<tessa> omdat je voor elk platform overgegaan bent naar chrome!  en er op een ubuntu machine nog een intensief gebruikte chromium staat vol met bookmarks.  :(
<tessa> werkt het syncen tussen chromium installaties zelf eigenlijk?
<MrChrisDruif> Al geprobeerd om ze exporteren?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet tessa, heb maar 1 machine :P
<tessa> nee. ik check het nu.
<MrChrisDruif> Bookmark Manager
<MrChrisDruif> Organize > Export
<MrChrisDruif> ..Bookmarks
<MrChrisDruif> (Bij mij staat het allemaal lekker op Engels :P)
<tessa> bij mij anders ook :p
<MrChrisDruif> Naise :D
<MrChrisDruif> Fuck Dutch right? :P
<tessa> psies.  sorry. exactly
<tessa> goed idee MrChrisDruif dat exporteren. wat voor formaat gaat dat dan in?
<MrChrisDruif> I dunno :P
<MrChrisDruif> Vast wel iets wat geïmporteerd kan worden in Chrome ;)
<Vancha> ik dacht als je chrome hebt he, waar worden die bookmarks eigenlijk opgeslagen
<Vancha> zou makkelijk zijn als je gewoon kon copy-pasten ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Chromium is de ontwikkel poel van Chrome, dus ga er vanuit dat je die export kan importeren in Chrome
<MrChrisDruif> (Stuk makkelijker dan copy>paste ;))
<Vancha> :)
<tessa> Mozilla bookmarks (application/x-mozilla-bookmarks)
<tessa> dat is het formaat
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed lijkt me...
<tessa> MrChrisDruif: helemaal goed gekomen nu!  niks cloud, gewoon export/import.  dank je wel.
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Heerlijk die ouderwetse methodes die gewoon werken :P)
<Stef> Hallo, is er een manier zodat mijn ubuntu pc autoamtisch opstart en aflsuit op bepaalde tijdstippen?
<OerHeks> afsluiten kan met een cronjob, opstarten kan met een schakelklok
<Stef> wat bedoel je precies met schakelklok?
<OerHeks> zońm stroom ding, die je tussen je stekker en wandcontactdoos stopt
<Stef> ooh :D
<Stef> maar is er geen manier dat je pc opstart vanuit ubuntu ?
<Stef> of bios ?
<Stef> dus eigenlijk moet de computer niet volledig uit staan. maar gewoon in slaapstand.
<OerHeks> niet dat ik weet.
<Kebabfish> wake on lan misschien?
<OerHeks> met wake-on-lan heb je een pc nodig, die aanstaat.
<Stef> daar zou ik eventueel mijn iphone voor kunnen gebruiken
<Stef> maar het probleem is dat ik wake on lan niet buiten me LAN netwerk kan gebruiken
<Stef> ik zou dus ook graag mijn pc kunnen aanzetten als ik ergens anders ben.
<OerHeks> tuurlijk wel, poort 7 forwarding.
<OerHeks> of 9
<Stef> tcp of udp ?
<OerHeks> udp
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
<Stef> dus forwarden naar 192.168.0.40 dan (= server ip)
<OerHeks> soms werkt het idd niet, dat is dan een probleem met je router.
<Stef> en stel dat ik verschillende pc's wil kunnen opstarten. dan kan je normaal toch ook forwarden naar boradcast adres ? 192.168.255 en dan gaat hij kijken welk MAC-adres hij moet gebruiken
<Stef> ik heb sinds pas een nieuwe router, op de oude werkte het niet, op de nieuwe niet geprobeerd. maar het is een uitgebreide N-router dus moet wel lukken nu.
<OerHeks> geod lezen, lijkt me niet.
<Stef> ik ga het straks eens proberen ;) bedankt iig :)
<RawChid> Vanavond om 19.30 is er een workshop over wiki in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas, zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<Wobbo> Ik zoek hoe je van gescande tekst (jpg of pdf) naar gewone tekst (txt) gaat op ubuntu.
<OerHeks> dat heet OCR optical character recognition
<Wobbo> Wat is jouw beste keuze?
<OerHeks> ik scan en maak gewoon pdf. OCR gebruik ik niet.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<Wobbo> Ik moet namelijk geprinte Russische tekst lezen, ik kan alleen niet Russisch.
<Wobbo> lol
<Wobbo> Gewoon euro/us wekt wel, maar rus, tja, die snap er niets van. Net als ik dus.
<MKZ> hallo
<CasW> Hallo
<MKZ> hoi ik heb een vraagje over rechten
<MKZ> als me externe hardeschijf is gemount in mijn gebruiker waarom kan een andere gebruiker er dan niet bij
<CasW> Hij heeft te weinig rechten ;) Volgens mij neemt hij ofwel rechten over van een vorige gebruiker, ofwel de gebruiker die hem mount is de eigenaar en heeft (dus) meer rechten dan de andere gebruiker
<MKZ> dat vermoeden had ik al, is dat te verhelpen of moet ik hem dan zelf steeds unmounten
<MKZ> zodat als ik weg ben maar wel ingelogd de andere gebruiker erbij kan
<CasW> Dat weet ik niet, iemand anders hier?
<MKZ> in ieder geval wel bedankt voor de moeite, ik kan op via google er ook weinig op vinden
<Alex--> hoi
<Alex--> ik heb firefox 4 gedownload
<Alex--> maar nu staat hij in downloads
<Alex--> in welke map kan ik hem veilig plaatsen ?
<Alex--> (dat niet iemand hem zomaar verwijderd)
<Alex--> soort /Program Files/ (zoals in windows)
<Alex--> of kan ik hem via een PPA installeren?
<MonkeyDust> er is een PPA ja
<Alex--> van de stable 4.0 he?
<Alex--> waar vindt ik deze PPA?
<Alex--> Ah heb hem al
<Alex--> en kan ik dan firefox 3.8 er gewoon af halen?
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens, dan weet je het
<MonkeyDust> en vertel ons, dan weten wij het ook
<Alex--> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<Alex--> sudo apt-get update
<Alex--> sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<Alex--> heb alleen 1 probleem met me laptop
<Alex--> als ik heb dicht doe gaat hij op pauzestand
<Alex--> maar als ik hem open doe krijg ik geen beeld meer
<Aegir> Ubuntu belasting printen kleine letters, instelling printer alleen pag.
<Alex---> wat is het verschil tussen Mozilla Developer Preview en Firefox 4 (vanaf mozilla website)?
<Aegir> Aegir: Has Quit
<Alex---> zeroman
<Alex---> oeps verkeer de channel
<Alex---> :P
<Alex---> zijn er xchat skins ergens?
<Alex---> en/of plugins?
<Alex---> best raar eigenlijk
<Alex---> ik heb firefox 4.0
<Alex---> en mozilla developer preview
<Alex---> allebei andere naam en icoontje
<Alex---> maar toch zelfde browser
<Alex---> hoe krijg ik die developer preview er af?
<OerHeks> ppa verwijderen, firefox verwijderen en 3.6 herinstalleren.
<Alex---> gelukt! =
<Alex---> D
<Alex---> bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> FF4 is wel rap
<Alex---> SrWare Iron ook
<Wiesowi> als ik dit doe
<Wiesowi> Is een bekende bug die gefixt is in de aanstaande versie van Ubuntu. Bug #323649: Failure to open YouTube videos "Could Not Open Location; you might not have permission to play the file."  In de tussentijd is dit te fixen met een patch Rechtmuisklik (save naar je Desktop)  Dan via de commandline/terminal: Code:  sudo patch /usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtube/youtube.py ~/Desktop/totem_plugins_youtube.py.patch    Daarna werkt het prima 
<Wiesowi> krijg ik deze error
<Wiesowi> patching file /usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtube/youtube.py Hunk #1 FAILED at 337. 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtube/youtube.py.rej
<Wiesowi> iemand hulp?
<Wiesowi> Weet IEMAND wat ik hier aan kan doen?
<CasW> Probeer 's te zoeken naar die 337
<OerHeks> die bug is al zeer oud, welke firefox en welke flash gebruik je ?
<OerHeks> en wat is de url van de youtube film ?
<OerHeks> ik las overigens dat flashplayer 10.2.153.1-0maverick1 eraan komt, terwijl flash hier lekker loopt.
<hansw> OerHeks, hij is weer lek?
<OerHeks> geen idee, of dit de patch is, maar een patch los van een update krijgen, ben ik nog niet tegengekomen.
<Wiesowi> ik heb een probleem bij mijn youtube filmpje, als ik hem opstart in totem krijg ik de error dat GStreamer kreeg een algemene fout van een ondersteunende bibliotheek.
<OerHeks> ow je start hem op in totem.
<Wiesowi> ja
<OerHeks> welke film ?
<Wiesowi> gewoon youtube filmpje
<Wiesowi> bij de tab youtube
<OerHeks> en gebeurt dit bij elk filmpje ?
<Wiesowi> jep
<OerHeks> dan is dat scriptje niet goed, denk ik.
<Wiesowi> hoe bedoel je?
<hansw> waar je het over had
<Wiesowi> ok
<Wiesowi> en wat zou ik eraan kunnen doen
<Wiesowi> want op google kan ik niet veel vinden
<OerHeks> hmm als ik een filmpje open in toten, werkt het ook niet. vlc wel
<hansw> gooi totum aan de kant, gebruik een andere
<hansw> vlc, mplayer, gnome-mplayer
<OerHeks> mplayer zou dan mijn 2e keus zijn, idd
<hansw> het is mijn eerste voor mkv files
<Wiesowi> ik gebruik totem vanwege de youtube functie
<hansw> op 1080i
<hansw> p
<viezerd> was youtube niet iets wat in een browser werkt ?
<Wiesowi> http://img269.imageshack.us/i/schermafdruk1b.png/
<Wiesowi> kijk dit maar
<OerHeks> mogenlijk door ondertitel, of sub kanaal info
<OerHeks> mplayer, vlc zijn dan beter voor youtube flash videoś
<Wiesowi> ja maar hoe kan ik in vlc youtube filmpjes zoeken en streamen?
<OerHeks> en mogenlijk dat totem geen hardware decoding ondersteund. vlc wel
<hansw> stop een vlc plugin in je hardware
<hansw> uhm, browser
<OerHeks> zoeken zul je wel weten, knip en plak in vlc > mediastream openen ..
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is lastig :-)
<Jhinta> goeie avond
<OerHeks> sterker, je kan vanaf klembord invoeren, dus als je een uitgebreide klembord hebt, feest!
<OerHeks> hoi Jhinta
<Jhinta> ola ,,
<Jhinta> trouwnes intressante seed heb je , heb elke dag nu wat te lezen oer
<OerHeks> grinnik, NSFW
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-23
<hoekje> hallo
<hoekje> goede nacht iedereen
<Alex---> Hoi, ik heb in de filemanager een virusscanner. Maar wat ik me afvraag is; waar scant hij op? Op windows virussen of op iets anders?
<robkempers> ik heb de volgende vraag kan ik ubunta via een cd of dvd straten zonder windows kwijt te raken
<Alex---> ja
<Alex---> Dat heet de live cd
<Alex---> Je doet de cd erin, en kiest dan voor Ubuntu uitproberen
<Alex---> En dan kan je eventjes 'spelen' met linux
<Alex---> Alles van de cd wordt in het werkgeheugen (RAM) geplaatst, en als je je pc weer uit doet wordt alles van linux weer gewist.
<robkempers> hoe kom ik aan een opstart cd of dvd waar kan ik die aanvragen of halen in de buurt van zeist
<Alex---> En vanuit die live-cd kun je ervoor kiezen om te installeren (als je dat wilt)
<Alex---> Je kunt hem zelf branden of ophalen bij een steunpunt.
<robkempers> weet je waar een steunpunt is in zeist
<robkempers> als je hem download kan je dan een cd maken
<Alex---> Ja
<Alex---> als je een leeg cd-r'tje hebt
<robkempers> harteleijk dank voor de snelle reactie ik zal hem downloaden en tot horens
<Mez> Hi, apologies for not speaking Dutch, however, looking for advice from you guys, do you have any reccomendations for NL based Hosting companies (For Dedicated Servers)
<jk> Mez: I have good experiences with Terremark (used to be called Dedigate)
<Mez> jk, cheers, I'll look into them
<Alex---> Staat jk voor Just Kidding?
<jk> Alex---: heb je mijn real name al es opgevraagd? :P
<Alex---> Oeps
<Alex---> Sorry daar kijk ik nooit naar
<Alex---> ik kijk alleen naar nicknames :P
<jk> :)
<Alex---> Best grappig eigenlijk, dat je geld moet betalen voor iets dat voor geen meter werkt, en dat iets dat heel goed werkt gewoon gratis is...
<jk> bedoel je windows <-> linux?
<Alex---> Ja
<jk> mja uiteindelijk moet voor beiden betaald worden. De vraag is alleen wie betaalt het.
<Alex---> Hoezo?
<jk> Alex---: neem ubuntu bijvoorbeeld, daar zit Canonical achter, die steekt een hoop geld in de ontwikkeling van ubuntu. Dat moet terugverdiend worden
<Alex---> Hoe verdienen ze dat terug dan?
<Alex---> En wat betalen ze dan?
<jk> Canonical biedt supportcontracten, heeft commerciele contracten met andere bedrijven als Dell e.d.
<Alex---> En wat verdienen ze dan?
<RawChid> Geld
<jk> :)
<Alex---> Hoe?
<jk> Alex---: Bedrijven willen vaak ondersteuning, ondanks dat dat geld kost.
<jk> Dus Canonical heeft bedrijven als klant die betalen voor die ondersteuning
<Alex---> Oh zo
<Alex---> Soort investering
<Alex---> en naamsbekendheid
<Alex---> brb
<jk> ...
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk offtopic onderwerp....hoe Canonical geld verdient :P
<Alex---> join #winehq
<Alex---> Iemand verstand van computers?
<mvn071> nee ik niet....
<Alex---> al opgelost
<Alex---> had ruzie met de cpu fan
<mvn071> ah emoties koppelen aan hw, is dat handig?
<Alex---> hw?
<Alex---> bedoel je daarmee huis werk?
<Alex---> Is voor hobby :)
<Alex---> Maar heb een probleempje met eth0
<Alex---> Ik sluit een LAN kabel aan vanaf me pc naar me router
<Alex---> Maar me router zegt dat er geen pc aangesloten zit via die kabel
<Alex---> En me pc zegt dat er geen kabel in zit
<Alex---> even kabel testen in deze pc
<Alex---> Hoe open ik een uitvoerbaar bestand?
<Alex---> Als ik ./programma
<Alex---> doe
<Alex---> Zegt hij: ongeldige instructie
<Vancha_> heb je gecontroleerd alex
<Vancha_> dat het uitvoerbaar is?
<Alex---> ja dat is het
<Alex---> uitvoeren van bestand toestaan staat een vinkje bij
<exalt> Alex---: welk bestand is het ?
<exalt> miss moet het met root ?
<Alex---> program is het bestand
<Alex---> root maakt geen verschil
<exalt> Alex---: program. wat ?
<Alex---> zo heet het
<Alex---> brb
<exalt> flippo....
<exalt> program.py moet je anders starten dan program.bin of program.sh
<exalt> ....
<mvn071> chmod 755 <bestand>  && ./<bestand>
<mvn071> of als python is : python <bestand>
<mvn071> openen bv gedit of vim of vi
<mvn071> gedit <bestand>
<mvn071> m.i is dit allemaal overigs off-topic voor dit kanaal...
<mvn071> sorry voor de afkorting hw; hardware bedoelde ik daar...
<mvn071> exalt, Vancha_  Alex
<mvn071> exalt, Vancha_  Alex lees even hierboven door...
<Vancha_> exalt
<Vancha_> ken je het bestand blabla.program :S
<Vancha_> gewoon program als bestandstype
<Stef_> hallo, is er een manier zodat ik een commando kan uitvoeren wanneer de computer gaat afsluiten?
<exalt> ja
<exalt> sudo shutdown -h now
<Stef_> ja maar ik bedoel, als ik de computer ga aflsuiten via de GUI, ik klik op de knop afsluiten
<Stef_> ik zou die knop afsluiten nog graag andere dingen laten doen
<Stef_> ik zou bv willen dat als mijn computer is opgestart, dat ik een mail krijg daarvan (hetzelfde als mijn server is afgesloten)
<Stef_> voor het opstarten is het eenvoudig, gewoon een script laten openen bij opstarten, maar het afsluiten is iets ingewikkelder
<MonkeyDust> laten afsluiten met sudo init 0 -- als de computer ziet dat dat commando gaat gestuurd worden, moet hij een bericht sturen
<MonkeyDust> iets in de stijl van 'if commando = sudo init 0 then stuur een mail
<MonkeyDust> '
<Alex--> Is het normaal dat na het ubuntu laadscherm van een live cd van 10.04 LTS dat het scherm dan zwart blijft?
<MonkeyDust> ja, Ubuntu is een zwart systeem
<MonkeyDust> geen tekst, geen icoontjes, niets
<Alex--> Oh ja klopt
<Alex--> Nu doet hij het pas
<Alex--> Had zeker even laad tijd nodig..
<Alex--> het is een oude computer
<stef_> hallo, is er hier iemand die iets van lmsensors, sensors applet en hddtemps kent ?
<pheros> hi all :)
<CasW> Hallo pheros
<pheros> i have a question, who created ubuntu,, i need to do a converention
<pheros> woops
<pheros> haha srry zit de hele tijd in me kop met engels :p
<CasW> Haha :D
<pheros> wie heeft ubuntu gemaakt, ik moet een soort bespreking doen over ubuntu
<hansw> pheros, debian heeft het bedacht, canonical heeft het gemaakt :-)
<pheros> ik bedoelde wie het ontwikkeld heeft, dat was canonical dus?
<CasW> Ja
<hansw> van oorsprong hebben ze een debian distro gepakt, die is aangepast en er zitten aanvullingen bij
<pheros> okej :)
<hansw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<pheros> Mark Shuttleworth dus?
<hansw> Ubuntu is a fork of the Debian project's codebase. The original aim of the Ubuntu team was to create an easy-to-use (freedom for users.....
<hansw> pheros, Mark heeft een stel developers bij elkaar gebracht ja
<hansw> en die zijn begonnen met canonical ltd
<pheros> okej :)
<hansw> maar lees die wiki pagina
<pheros> okej thnx :0
<pheros> :)
<pheros> dan ga ik weer verder met me boekwerkje :P
<pheros> presentatie had ik al van de ubuntu website gehaald :p
<hansw> het is altijd goed om ook een objectief iets te lezen
<hansw> bij alles wat je doet trouwens, niet specifiek voor ubuntu
<pheros> kej
<pheros> verdeurie
<pheros> mijn inet doet vaaag
<kmc> hallo
<kmc> wie kan mij vertellen wat de beste versie van ubuntu is voor op me laptop
<kmc> het is een msi
<viezerd> 10.04
<kmc> okee
<kmc> thanx
<viezerd> np
<kmc> heb nu ook een ubuntu er op maar zie helemaal geen balken
<kmc> boven en aan de zijkant niet
<kmc> alleen maar vakjes zonder tekst
<kmc> ben nu bezig 10.10 netbook te branden
<Alex--> Zit er een verschil tussen LibreOffice en OpenOffice.org ?
<Alex--> Of verandert de naam gewoon?
<CasW> LibreOffice is een fork van OpenOffice.org, omdat sun (de maker van OO.o) overgenomen is door Oracle, de makers vonden dat die te weinig deden aan opensource en zo, en daarom gingen ze forken. Ze wilden eerst de naam houden, maar die mochten ze niet hebben van Oracle
<OerHeks> libre heeft wat tools ontwikkeld, die OO ( lees oracle) niet wilde implementeren.
<Alex--> Welke is 'beter' ?
<Alex--> Om het zo maar te noemen?
<CasW> LibreOffice
<OerHeks> abiword.
<CasW> Waarom Abiword?
<Alex--> Of less
<Alex--> De meest geavanceerde editor :P
<CasW> Heeft 'ie net zo goede of betere ondersteuning voor de gesloten formaten (doc, docx, etc) als LO?
<OerHeks> abiword kan genoeg, is snel, klein.
<OerHeks> docx is een verhaal appart
<CasW> Ja, daarom vroeg ik het ook :p
<OerHeks> ik communiceer niet via docx wel via odf, en dat gaat prima naar alle instellingen en bedrijven.
<Alex--> Hij kan goed overweg met .conf files
<Alex--> ondersteunt abiword windows dan?
<OerHeks> is dat belangrijk, windows ?
<OerHeks> ik dacht het wel, ik ken het als 1e van portable apps
<CasW> Ja, het kan draaien onder Windows
<CasW> Maar ik ben nog steeds niet overtuigd om over te stappen ;)
<OerHeks> zodra ik redactioneel werk ga doen, zal ik her-overwegen. voor mijn doel is abi genoeg.
<Alex--> Wat is het verschil tussen LibO_3.3.2_Win_x86_install_multi.exe en LibO_3.3.2_Win_x86_helppack_nl.exe?
<CasW> De helppack is de helpfiles, toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me...
<OerHeks> beiden zijn exe.
<Alex--> Wordt niet duidelijk gedocumenteerd vindt ik.
<Alex--> http://www.libreoffice.org/download
<Alex--> En http://mirrors.supportex.net/tdf/libreoffice/stable/3.3.2/win/x86/LibO_3.3.2_Win_x86_install_multi.exe laden duurt heel lang...
<CasW> Downloaden bedoel je?
<Alex--> Ja
<Alex--> Nee
<Alex--> De pagina laden
<CasW> Probeer een andere mirror
<Alex--> Duurt echt heel lang...
<OerHeks> je laad de exe van zoveel honder mb direct, dat duurt even
<MrChrisDruif> Alex--: Met die laatste gaat hij gelijk downloaden
<MrChrisDruif> Zit je op Windows Alex--?
<Alex--> Bij mij niet
<Alex--> Laden...
<Alex--> en krijg nog geen download dialoog
<Alex--> OerHeks: ik krijg de download dialoog niet.
<MrChrisDruif> Firefox?
<OerHeks> dat zal dan je virusscanner-windows-probleem zijn :-D
<Alex--> Het downloaden zelf zou niet zo'n probleem moeten zijn
<OerHeks> offtopic
<Alex--> Ubuntu iso is binnen 5 min binnen
<Alex--> (700 mb)
<Alex--> en chrome
<Alex--> ah nu werkt hij
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hoekje
<hoekje> dag mrchrisdruif
<hoekje> alles goed
<MrChrisDruif> Sure, jou ook? (dit gepraat is beter in -offtopic :))
<hoekje> ha oke
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-24
<hosoka> hallo
<hosoka> is er een manier op het inloggen op mijn wireless verbinding automatisch te laten verbinden.
<hosoka> bij elke inlog op ubuntu 10
<hosoka> 10.10 moet ik handmatig inloggen op het systeem.
<Vancha> weet ook iemand hoe je dpkg kan herinstalleren :S
<Vancha> dat is volgens mij de pakketmanager zelf
<Vancha> en die is kapot XD
<CasW> Ah, zozo dat :p
<CasW> Ik neem aan dat je dan zelf de code moet downloaden, en compileren (?) en zo
<Vancha> fuck it dat kan ik niet :(
<OerHeks> :-)
<Vancha> snap niet hoe dit kan hoor :(
<OerHeks> wat kan ge niet ?
<Vancha> net alle updates gedaan
<Vancha> nu is de kernel niet goed geupdate
<Vancha> allemaal fouten
<Vancha> en als ik nu naar de softwarecentrum ga
<Vancha> kan ik niks installeren, want alles word gedownload, en als hij dan begint met installeren zegt hij dat het niet lukt
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> dan lost hj problems op
<Vancha> ff checken OerHeks :P
<OerHeks> of fix broken packages in synaptic menu
<Vancha> Package operation failed is het enigste wat hij zegt :(
<Vancha> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 7 niet opgewaardeerd.
<Vancha> euh :P
<Vancha> zucht, synaptic crashed gewoon :(
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> ik heb er nog nooit last van gehad, broken kernel
<Vancha> Error: Breaks existing package 'grub-common' dependency dpkg (<= 1.14.25)
<Vancha> als ik de package installer gebruik om iets te installeren :S
<Vancha> mijn kernel is ook niet broken denk ik
<Vancha> die had een fout bij de installatie
<Vancha> dus dat zal hij wel niet hebben afgerond
<Vancha> ik heb een pagina gevonden
<Vancha> ubuntu package search
<Vancha> waar ik dpkg heb gevonden
<Vancha> die moet ik extracten
<Vancha> maar ik krijg ze niet van de site XD
<OerHeks> dpkg ?
<OerHeks> die heb je toch standaard ?
<Vancha> die is dus beschadigd
<Vancha> niks voor het updaten, herstellen of installeren van software werkt meer
<Vancha> maakt niet uit wat voor software :(
<jk> eh...hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar? :P
<Vancha> ik heb nog niks gedaan :S
<Vancha> alleen geupdate
<Vancha> Lampp geinstalleerd
<Vancha> en toen ik scithe wou installeren was het al zo :(
<Vancha> nvm guise, ik ga naar windows :(
<Vancha> ik probeer het thuis wel
<Vancha> zucht..
<Wobbo> Stom van Firefox 4, is niet makkelijk in deb...
<Vancha> die komt nog wel in softwaremanager neem ik aan Wobbo
<Wobbo> Ja dat meet ik wel, maar ik ben gewoon een super zuurder... lol
<Vancha> ^ ^
<Vancha> ik zal hem wel echt op de usb stick moeten installeren dan als ik hem goed wil gebruiken :)
<Vancha> hmm, weet iemand dan hoe ik daar op installeer?
<Vancha> i wil geen optie om linux te proberen dan
<Vancha> maar dat hij er gewoon van opstart
<RawChid> Wat is een workspace in KDE?
<RawChid> Zelfde als in Gnome?
<Vancha> denk het niet RawChid
<Vancha> http://www.kde.org/workspaces/
<Vancha> RawChid: bedoel je dat soort workspaces dan?
<RawChid> Kun je me uitleggen wat een workspace is?
<Vancha> nee, als ik denk aan workspace dan bedoel ik die vier blokjes op je taakbalk waarvan je van bureaublad kunt wisselen, sorry :
<wica_> Hi
<Oer> :-)
<wica_> Onder xfce4 kan ik met Alt+muis mijn vensters resizen. Hoe kan ik dit gedrag krijgen in gnome?
<wica_> Ik maak gebruik van U10.10
<Oer> wica_, alt + f8 en dan met den pijlkes vergooten of verminderen
<Oer> of met den muis, eender.
<wica_> Oer: Klopt, maar ik wil het liever met me muis doen,
<wica_> Zonder eerst Alt+F8 te moeten gebruiken
<Oer> dan alt +f8 en met de muis wijzigen
<wica_> Waar kan ik in Ubuntu de compiz settings vinden?
<wica_> Dan pak ik het daar wel aan.
<hosoka> goedemorgen
<Oer> terminal > gconf-editor
<hosoka> merk dat er iets veranderd is sinds de laatste keer dat ik 10.10 gebruikte. Telkens als ik inlog moet ik mijn wachtwoord intoetsen als ik wireless verbinding moet. Vroeger was dat niet zo als ik op automatisch verbinding kiest dan onthoudt het wel.
<Oer> hoi hosoka
<hosoka> hallo Oer. Lang geleden.
<Oer> hosoka, keyring wachtwoord ?
<Oer> dat heb ik ook, als je het ww van keyring leegmaakt, krijg je de vraag niet meer. maar dat is geen oplossing denk ik.
<hosoka> ik heb zitten googlen, maar denk niet dat ik een oplossing heb gezien.
<Oer> sjees
<hosoka> ik heb net installatie voor een 50+ gedaan en wilde die niet ermee belasten om telkens wachtwoord te toetsen.
<hosoka> :-)
<hosoka> maar als ik die ww van keyring leegmaakt zal het dan echt niet naar vragen ?
<hosoka> en als dat zo is hoe gaat dat in zijn werk ?
<Oer> systeem > voorkeuren > ww en sleutels
<Oer> daar je ww op leeg zetten, en bevestigen met je huidige ww
<Oer> op ww: login klikken, rechter muis, ww veranderen
<hosoka> ok thanks. <ik zal het proberen nu. Fijne dag.
<Oer> succes :-)
<RawChid> wica_:
<RawChid> Systeem -> Voorkeuren -> Sneltoetsen
<RawChid> Daar kun je een sneltoest instellen om vensters te resizen. als je de sneltoest hebt ingedrukt kun je ook met je muis aan de slag
<Oer> alt + F8 editten dus.
<RawChid> Zou best kunnen ja :P
<wica_> RawChid: Klopt, die heb ik al aangepast, heb nu nog ruzie met een menu die onder me muis zit. Zelfde menu als je op je title balk drukt met de muis
<wica_> Maar dat is voor vanavond, nu arbeid
<SjorsvandeWaarse> hallo?
<Oer> :-)
<SjorsvandeWaarse> ik heb een vraag
<SjorsvandeWaarse> over de visuele effecten in ubuntu
<SjorsvandeWaarse> i have a question
<Oer> stel je vraag, Sjors, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<SjorsvandeWaarse> ik wil visuele effecten
<SjorsvandeWaarse> maar
<SjorsvandeWaarse> er worden stuurprogrammas gezocht
<SjorsvandeWaarse> en daarna is dat niet mogelijk
<Oer> heb je de stuurprogramma geïnstalleerd ?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> die zoekt ie dan
<SjorsvandeWaarse> daar kan ik geen inbreng in geven
<Oer> ja, na zoeken en installatie zou deze direct moeten werken
<Oer> stap 2 > heb je ook compizconfig-settings-manager geïnstalleerd, om de effecten te beheren ?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> dit kan in dat app-venster?
<Oer> en stap 3 > in systeem > voorkeuren > uiterlijk, op de laatste tab de effecten ingeschakeld ?
<Oer> via software centrum of synaptic kun je de manager installeren
<SjorsvandeWaarse> die heb ik geinstalleert
<Oer> na stap 3, kan je in systeem > voorkeuren > Compiz config manager de effecten selecteren die je wilt gebruiken
<SjorsvandeWaarse> dit heb ik allemaal
<SjorsvandeWaarse> al die programmas
<Oer> oke, dan lijkt het me nog een kwestie van instellen.
<SjorsvandeWaarse> dat lukt dan niet
<Oer> dan weer naar het begin, welke videodriver is er in Stuurprogrammaś  actief ?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> "bureaublad effecten konden niet worden in gesteld" zegt ie
<SjorsvandeWaarse> hoe zoek ik dat?
<Oer> systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma
<SjorsvandeWaarse> er zjn geen niet-vrije stuurprogrammas in gebruik
<Oer> ook niet beschikbaar ?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> het scherm is leeg
<Oer> hmm jammer
<Oer> weet je welke videokaart je hebt ?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> ati redion 430
<SjorsvandeWaarse> ik kan gta iv aan:P
<SjorsvandeWaarse> wat nu?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> stuurprogramma scherm is leeg
<Oer> vrij recente kaart zie ik
<SjorsvandeWaarse> laptop heb ik een half jaar
<SjorsvandeWaarse> workstation
<Oer> er is een wiki pagina, voor extern ati drivers te installeren > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SjorsvandeWaarse> hoe moet ik dat doen?
<SjorsvandeWaarse> hij download dankje
<Oer> succes :-)
<Karwan> join #ipkg
<Karwan> oops, sorry
<MrChrisDruif> Vergeet de / niet Karwan
<Karwan> mja, en de goede server, en nog zo wat van die dingen.
<stef> hallo, ik heb een probleem met mijn hostname
<stef> als ik ga naar 192.168.0.40 dan kom ik op mijn server uit
<stef> als ik 'hostname' typ in terminal krijg ik 'serverstef' terug
<stef> maar als ik via een pc ga naar serverstef krijg ik niet
<stef> niemand ?
<MrChrisDruif> Karwan: Als het op dezelfde server zit als waar je bent aangemeldt (bijv. freenode) dan is /join #ubuntu-beginners-team voldoende
<MrChrisDruif> Wat probeer je te doen stef?
<exalt> help: Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: kan gedeeld objectbestand niet openen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Ben je er nog?
<stef> MrChrisDruif: ja ik ben er nog :)
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Wat probeer je te doen?
<stef> ik zal even mijn probleem uitleggen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Would be nice O:-)
<stef> ik heb apache2 geinstalleerd. Als ik op de ubuntu pc in firefox mijn hostname intyp dan kom ik op mijn website uit
<stef> wanneer ik op een andere pc in firefox die hostname in geef kom ik niet op de site uit.
<stef> ik zou dus graag via andere pc's, via de hostname, op de website uitkomen van apache2
<MrChrisDruif> Die ubuntu pc is niet de pc die apache draait toch?
<stef> jawel
<stef> op die ubuntu pc staat apache2, sql, php5 enz
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, misschien dat het daaraan ligt? hostname is natuurlijk de hostname van ubuntu, dus lokaal. Extern moet je denk ik anders proberen te bereiken. Heb zelf verder geen ervaring met apache, misschien andere wel
<stef> en heb je ervaring met cups ?
<MrChrisDruif> Printer gebeuren toch?
<stef> want ik probeer een printer toe te voegen op windows 7
<stef> idd
<MrChrisDruif> En die printer zit op je ubuntu pc neem ik aan :)
<stef> ik voeg een netwerkprinter toe via http://192.168.0.40:631/printers/Canon en windows komt telkens zeggen dat hij geen verbinding kan maken
<stef> yup :)
<CasW> Windows werkt dacht ik niet met Cups
<stef> jawel want een andere pc hier (ook windows 7) doet het perfect met cups.
<stef> dus ik snap niet waarom de laptop zo raar doet
<CasW> Maar als ik het nu goed zie, maakt hij verbinding met 192.168.0.40 (dus hij gaat eerst naar buiten dacht ik) om vervolgens, via poort 631, naar de printer te gaan
<CasW> Toch?
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Heb je misschien iets aan deze link? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/printer-delen-mac-windows-ubuntu/msg544412/
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Om een IP-adres te bereiken die binnen het netwerk is, hoef je niet per se buiten het netwerk te gaan...de router/switch zou moeten weten dat 'dat' IP-adres in z'n eigen netwerk ligt lijkt me
<CasW> Daarom zei ik ook 'toch' :p Ik weet dat soort dingen allemaal (nóg, het komt eraan!) niet.
<stef> maar het is echt raar dat de andere windows 7 pc wel gewoon het IP adres gebruikte voor cups en dat het werkte :/
<CasW> Beide Home Premium neem ik aan?
<stef> yup
<stef> ohnee
<stef> op netbook is het de starter
<stef> de pc waar het wel op werkt is home premium
<MonkeyDust> toch nog iets positief aan dat OS uit Redmond
<CasW> Dan zal het wel aan starter liggen, daar is echt héél veel uigeschakeld
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Overweeg om er Lubuntu op te zetten ;)
<CasW> (Je mag oa je bureaubladachtergrond niet wijzigen en niet meer dan 2 GiB geheugen gebruiken)
<CasW> Gewoon Ubuntu werkt ook goed, hoor
<stef> haha :p wil ik wel doen, maar de laptop is van me vader:p
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Ja, maar Lubuntu is een stuk rapper :)
<MrChrisDruif> Met lubuntu krijgt die netbook ook gelijk een speedboost :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, moet eten
<stef> het stomme is, ik heb gistere die hele netbook herinstalleerd -_- kan ik weer opnieuw beginnen
 * MonkeyDust downloadt lubuntu
<CasW> Och, ik heb het geprobeerd, LXDE, maar ik vond het niet heel fijn, ik vond Gnome niet veel langzamer werken en er wel een stuk beter uitzien én stabieler zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig MonkeyDust, je kan ook rondhangen op #lubuntu en -offtopic
<CasW> (ik had problemen met de schermbeveiliging; ik kon niet meer inloggen als het scherm werd geblokkeerd)
<MonkeyDust> off-topic: als je van eye candy en out of the box houdt, moet je pinguy os eens proberen
<stef> bedankt iedereen nog voor de hulp ;)
<stef> ben eens door
<stef> bye
<CasW> Wrom doet m'n Wireshark het niet :(
<CasW> Hij laat geen enkele interface zien
<Oer> CasW, volgens mij moet je wireshark als root draaien, of een groep aanmaken
<CasW> Oh, dat zou het zomaar kunnen zijn, bedankt
<CasW> (Gewoon gksu wireshark, toch?)
<Oer> gksudo
<CasW> Ohja :p
<CasW> En ja hoor, daar staan al mijn interfaces! Heel erg bedankt!
<Oer> shark ze
<CasW> Heb je ook enig idee welke groep ik toe moet voegen wil ik het gewoon als mezelf gebruiken?
<Oer> hmm dan moet ik even zoeken, het lijkt me een group wireshark aanmaken, en jezelf als user toevoegen, maar of dat gebruikenlijk is, weet ik niet. ik vind 5x de oplossinga ls root draaien.
<CasW> Wacht, Google's my friend, ik zoek het wel op :p
<Oer> wireshark hoeft alleen rechten over je eth/wifi adapters te hebben
<Oer> ciiw
<ringo> hallo
<Oer> :-)
<ringo> wie kan mij helpen? ik heb een wine probleem :)
<test_> vraag maar raak, als iemand het weet merk je het ;)
<Oer> ik weet heel weinig van wine, maar stel je vraag, mss weet iemand het antwoord
<Oer> idd
<ringo> als ik cm4 spel speel voetbal manager dan switched hij terug naar LXDM, ben van ubuntu 10.10 naar xubuntu gegaan omwille de probleem en daarna naar Lubuntu
<ringo> wine veranderd etc.
<trijntje_natty> de desktop omgeving maakt in principe geen verschil voor wine volgens mij
<ringo> had gedacht als de omgeving minder geheugen eet zal misschien gebruik schelen
<ringo> spel vind ik traag over algemeen football manager 2005 was rapper
<trijntje_natty> wat is LXDM precies?
<ringo> LXDM is de GDM van de LXDE desktop, lubuntu
<trijntje_natty> dus je valt terug naar de login van je desktop?
<ringo> maar is irritant dat die een of andr manier crashed en dan terug vliegd, doet die alleen bij wine.
<ringo> ja gaat terug naar login
<Oer> check de WineHQ database, misschien zijn er tips ?
<Oer> log checken, wat er gebeurd op dat moment ?
<trijntje_natty> klinkt alsof de X server crasht
<ringo> zal het zoeken :), bij 10.04 was de login eeen ware soep hier weet niet hoe dat kwam nu gaat het allen wine :(
<ringo> zal de x-server zijn..
<trijntje_natty> problemen met je videokaart misschien?
<ringo> weet niet in welke bestanden moet kijken
<Oer> jups trijntje, of kernel panic ofzo
<ringo> nee.. had eerst gedacht aan geheugen banken
<ringo> maar hij doet alleen bij wine zo
<ringo> heb een nvidia 5500 ofzo iets 256mb geheugen ofzo
<ringo> of 512 weet ik niet zeker
<ringo> driver is goed, nvidia 173 versie
<trijntje_natty> ringo: lspci -v | grep -i vga
<trijntje_natty> dan zie je welke videokaart je hebt
<Oer> fx5500 agp x4 ?
<trijntje_natty> ringo (dat moet in een terminal trouwens, ctrl + alt + t)
<ringo> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 	Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16
<ringo> agp x4
<ringo> had eerst gedacht dat een ram-geheugen verbrand was, had ik ooit meegemaaakt toen die op xp zat maar zal de bug in wine moeten zoeken
<ringo> heb de geluid enzo uitgezet al
<Oer> het is geen snelle kaart.
<trijntje_natty> ringo, geen enkel programma mag de x server laten crashen, dus in principe is het een bug in de xserver
<ringo> is misschien geen snelle kaart maar de spel is ook redelijk oud he, 2004
<ringo> zal kijken op google naar x-server en wine
<Oer> compiz uitschakelen :-)
<ringo> hmm zal lezen naar de link :)  ben niet de enigste
<ringo> heb compiz niet opstaan, maar blijkbaar zit het in de video-driver
<stef> CasW: om even terug te komen op die dns van daarstraks
<stef> vanaf een windows computer kan ik wel perfect gaan naar de hostname
<stef> ik heb gevonden dat het aan mac os x ligt
<CasW> Mac OS X? Daar had je het toch nog niet over gehad?
<stef> nee inderdaad, ik dacht dat het een algemeen probleem was (op alle OS)
<stef> maar nu blijkt het alleen aan mac os x te liggen die de hostname niet kan gebruiken
<CasW> Oké, dat had ik ook niet geweten
<CasW> Nu lukt het wel?
<Oer> mss kleine letters ipv Hoofdletters
<stef> op windows lukt het dus wel
<stef> op mac os x niet
<stef> en ik heb alles geprobeerd, nas NAS Nas
<Oer> of juist wel hoofdletters.
<CasW> Of een totaal andere encodering? Dat lijk mij logisch, als hij nas én NAS al heeft geprobeerd.
<stef> als ik ga naar http://nas/ dan maakt safari er automatisch http://www.nas.com/ van
<stef> en nas.com is een gewone website
<stef> echt raar maarja niets aan te doen dnek ik
<CasW> Jawel, ip invullen :p
<stef> ja inderdaad voor mij maakt eht niets uit ik ben ip's invullen gewoon hier:p
<stef> maar het zou gewoon handig zijn
<stef> nas is sneller getypt dan 192.168.0.40
<stef> :p
<Oer> heeft mac osx ook een allow hosts ?
<stef> dat kan even opzoeken
<stef> en indien dat mac het heeft, wat dan ?
<Oer> misschien je nas adres toevoegen ? ik weet niets van apple eigenlijk.
<stef> Oer: BEDANKT
<stef> :D
<stef> het is me gelukt
<Oer> grote letters toch ?
<stef> eigenlijk stom dat ik er zelf niet aan heb gedacht
<stef> nope de host file even aanpassen
<Oer> kee
<Oer> dit vergeet u niet meer :P
<stef> bij /etc/private/hosts --> 192.168.0.40 nas zetten
<stef> idd! nogmaals bedankt! weer iets bijgeleerd! :D
<Guest41784> hallo
<Guest41784> is Firefox 4 eral voor Ubuntu?
<CasW> Ja hoor, gewoon via een PPA te installeren
<Oer> ja Guest41784 nog niet in de repo, wel door mozila stable ppa ( ik gebruik daily)
<stef> Oer: mischien weet je hier ook een antwoord op: kan cron een computer uit standby halen?
<Guest41784> ok ga ik later eens proberen,eerst ubuntu installeren
<Guest41784> zit nu op win7 en wordt het een beetje zat
<Oer> even denken welke ACPI dat ook alweer was, cpu en mobo laten draaien, disken stil en scherm off.
<Guest41784> schijnt dat 11.04 helemaal goed gaat worden
<Guest41784> als ik de berichten mag geloven
<Oer> ja, er is veel belangstelling voor Unity.
<Guest41784> maar deze is nu nog niet aan te raden om te gebruiken?
<Guest41784> en is er een mogelijkheid om een site te testen in IE op ubuntu?
<Oer> je kan de alfa3 testen. ik raad je nog niet aan om productie er op te draaien/serieus gebruiken.
<Guest41784> dan kan ik dus beter even wachten
<Oer> site testen op IE ? duhhhh
<Oer> misschien dan IE in wine wil starten, dat weet ik niet.
<Guest41784> laat ik het zo zeggen,dat ik moet kunnen zien hoe hij eruit ziet in IE,crossbrowser compatibility ;-)
<Oer> voor testen zou ik Vbox gebruiken.
<CasW> IE in wine werkt niet
<Guest41784> dus er is wel een mogelijkheid voor?
<Guest41784> nog even iets
<CasW> Dus ja, het zal in Vbox of een ander moeten
<Oer> win xp of vista of 7 installeren, virtueel
<Guest41784> ik heb ooit ubuntu geprobeerd en kreeg het idee dat grafische kwaliteit minder is dan met windows op dezelfde laptop
<hansw> er zijn sites online die je kunt laten checken, moet de html wel online staan
<stef> kan cron een computer uit standby halen?
<reno> kopieeren van bestanden gaat erg langzaam, iemand een idee?
<hansw> Guest41784, http://browsershots.org/
<Guest41784> dank je hansw
<Oer> uit stanbij niet stef, mogenlijk wel een andere acpi modus ( moederbord en processor aan, disk en scherm uit )
<hansw> Guest41784, dus als je wil kijken is dat een alternatief
<Oer> reno copieren van welke bron naar welk doel ?
<stef> want ik wil bv dat mijn server elke dag om 5h opstart, en in het weekend om bv 9h, maar in de bios kan je maar 1 tijd instellen denk ik om op te starten
<reno> gewoon map 1 naar map 2
<reno> max 20mb
<Oer> veel kleine files ?
<Guest41784> dan ga ik ubuntu er zo maar eens opgooien
<reno> ja ook
<Oer> map1 en map2 op dezelfde partitie ?
<reno> naar iscsi max 8mb
<hansw> reno, wat zegt iostat?
<reno> ja gewoon op de zelfde schijf
<reno> iostat?
<reno> ik ga kijken
<hansw> ah, zit er default niet op
<hansw> wat een butt distro :-)
<Oer> extern copieren iscsi
<hansw> reno, wat voor schijven doos is het? jobd of striped en mirrored?
<reno> de iscsi raid 6
<reno> op windows haal ik wel 100Mb
<reno> van ubuntu naar de raid max 8mb
<reno> intern mirror
<hansw> reno, dat moet veel sneller kunnen
<Oer> ja, zelfs met sata1 disken :-D
<reno> ik ga even kijken naar iostat
<hansw> reno, komt er op neer dat je kijkt wat je wait on io is
<hansw> en je throughput
<hansw> maar geen idee in welk package het zit onder ubuntu
<hansw> ah
<hansw> sudo apt-get install sysstat
<hansw> en dan iostat 5 10 doen, eerst zonder dan je de copy maakt
<hansw> daarna tijdens
<Richard> was ik toch nog even met een vraag
<reno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585023/
<Guest99071> wat ik nog weet is dat mijn accu onder ubuntu sneller leeg liep dan onder windows7 ,is daar een verklaring voor?
<reno> resultaten zonder copy
<Oer> misschien doe je meer met ubuntu dan met windows, Guest99071 ?
<hansw> reno, ik neem aan dat je er geen drbd overheen hebt lopen?
<Guest99071> ik zou niet weten wat ik meer zou doen ;-)
<reno> drdb?
<hansw> reno, laat maar, anders wist je het wel
<Oer> misschien is de videodriver niet zo zuinig, met de volgende versie van ubuntu komt Unity, veelbelovend.
<reno> resultaten met copy
<reno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585026/
<hansw> hmm, veel wait on io
<hansw> lijkt wel of hij enorm moet wachten op het lezen
<hansw> lijkt wel of het niet striped en mirrored is
<hansw> gaat het wel sneller als je van schijf naar een andere schijf een copy doet?
<reno> ik haal bij copy naar de zelfde schijf max 35mb
<hansw> en heb je die set nog getuned met hdparm?
<reno> vanaf windows naar een andere iscsi in de zelfde doos haal ik minstens 100mb
<hansw> reno, http://groups.google.com/group/open-iscsi/browse_thread/thread/a7264aa0583e68d4
<hansw> lijkt een beetje op dezelfde klacht
<hansw> is dus nog te tunen
<reno> is iscsi wel de beste optie om backup raid te gebruiken?
<hansw> mja, het is een goedkope oplossing, dat speelt vaak mee
<Jhinta> hoe kan ik dit oplossen wqanneer ik aan het compilen ben
<Jhinta> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<hansw> Jhinta, door goed te coden :-)
<Jhinta> dat begrijp ik , maar misschien moet het beter verteld worden om het te laten begrijpen
<Jhinta> hoe kan ik die error omzeilen met gemak , in de zin van , hoe krijg ik dat error niet  zonder recoding
<Jhinta> zo wat beter hansw?
<hansw> Jhinta, ja, je zag die smiley toch? maar het zal wel een optie zijn die je in je makefile kunt meegeven
<hansw> net zoals je bij perl strict -W kunt weglaten
<Jhinta> lol oke dat zegt me niet , weet dat het optie -Werror zou moeten zijn  maar hoed ik die actieveer
<hansw> hoe start je gcc op, via een makefile of op de commandline?
<hansw> of via een ide?
<Jhinta> heb het ,, in je make file -Werror weg halen
<hansw> ah, kijk
<Oer> ls
<Perry_> sinds vandag geen verbinding met Internet meer.
<CasW> Gewoon totaal geen? Draadloos of bedraad?
<Oer> hoe ben je nu hier dan ?
<Perry_> Heb het een maand terug aan de praat gekregen met een wireless ar9285. Dmv linux-backports. Zie dat er vandaag een ugrade is geweest
<Perry_> idd wireless lukt niet, bedraad wel
<Perry_> iemand een idee? welke informatie hebben jullie nodig?
<Oer> wat is de output van terminal: sudo lshw -C network
<Oer> plak dat in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Oer> mogenlijk is het iets simpels als ' rfkill unblock all ' > antwoord #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687259
<Perry_> ok paste in de opgegeven link
<Oer> plak de url dan hier :-)
<Perry_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585054/
<Oer> hij ziet hem dus wel.
<Perry_> Start ook netjes op, heb ook verbinding met mijn router, alleen geen internet
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Misschien kun je een rollback van de upgrade doen? Gebruik je Synaptic Package Manager?
<Perry_> Wat is dat?
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Heb je Gnome of KDE?
<Perry_> gnome
<CyberGabber> Ok, In Gnome-menu: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager starten, dan je wachtwoord ingeven.
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Lukt dat?
<Perry_> ik heb het opgestart
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Ga naar menu: File > History
<CyberGabber> er start dan een history-venster
<Perry_> ok
<CyberGabber> Klik het plusje van de recentste datum(s)
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Kies de meest recente dag die er bij staat
<Perry_> ok
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Dan zie je rechts welke upgrades er die dag zijn geinstalleerd. Zoek daar eens naar iets wat op Wiriless toestand lijkt
<Perry_> er staat er maar 1 van 7 maart en dat is een hele kleine
<Perry_> flasplugin instaler
<CyberGabber> Perry_: Als dat de meest recente dag/update was, ga je steeds 1 datum terugkijken, misschien weet je nog wanneer het probleem optrad (rond welke datum/update)
<Oer> via draad, heb je naar updates gekeken ?
<Perry_> hoe bedoel je dat?
<Oer> gewoon, updates draaien via kabel ?
<Oer> netwerkdraad
<Perry_> ja dan kom ik weer bij dezelfde flash plugin installer terecht
<Perry_> als ik bij ubuntu sofyware update center kijk dan zie ik dat er vandaag heel veel geinstalleerd is
<Perry_> waaronder linux-backport-modules-wireless-maverick-generic upgraded
<Oer> je hebt dus wel connectie, je ziet jezelf in je router... gooi jezelf er eens uit, en voeg opnieuw toe, nieuwe lease ?
<henk_> ubuntu herstellen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-25
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<CasW> Ben ik weer... Hoe moet ik localhost ook alweer installeren?
<UndiFineD> /etc/hosts
<MonkeyDust> -offtopic
<psysine> is it true that nl has much fewer heavy drug addicts than other countries?
<OerHeks> op ubuntu ?
<CasW> Yes, of course. I think. But isn't this a question better to be asked in another room?
<psysine> i suppose so....
<psysine> CasW, why do you say of course?
<CasW> I'm such a nationalist, so it múst be :p
<psysine> haha
<MonkeyDust> mentalt ute av balanse!
<OerHeks>  sudo apt-get install libosmesa6
<OerHeks> oeps
<Stef_> iemand hier met kennis van RTC of nvram-wakeup ?
<Stef_> iemand hier met kennis van RTC of nvram-wakeup ?
<MonkeyDust> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotterdam_Terror_Corps
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Ik dacht al, waar is dat RTC toch bekend van...
<vancha> hey
<MrChrisDruif> Stef_: Wat is dat RTC waar je het over had?
<Stef_> real time clock
<Stef_> je kan ik je bios een tijd zetten waarop je computer opstart, maar je kans ook voor de optie wake by OS kiezen, en via de nvram-wakeup zou ik het moeten kunnen instellen
<Stef_> root@nas:~# nvram-wakeup -A                                                 nvram-wakeup: /dev/mem: Operation not permitted
<Stef_> maar dat krijg ik terug
<FOAD> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/gallery/2011/mar/20/ten-best-twitter-personalities --- OerHeks en Tjob ontbreken vreemd genoeg
<FOAD> Oeps, verkeerde kanaal.  Sorry.
<Casmow> Hoi iedereen, zou iemand mij misschien kunnen helpen met een install op USB van Ubuntu? Ik krijg telkens grub-install failed for /dev/sdb
<Richard> Hallo
<Richard> ik heb even een vraagje over firefox
<Guest64550> heb namelijk net Ubuntu 10.10 geïnstalleerd
<CasW> Vertel?
<Guest64550> en daar zit standaard Firefox in,maar wik eigenlijk Firefox 4 hebben
<CasW> Oké, 'start' -> softwarecentrum
<Guest64550> ben ik ;-)
<CasW> bewerken -> softwarebronnen
<Guest64550> oke
<CasW> Tab 'overige software'
<CasW> toevoegen
<Guest64550> oké
<CasW> En dan, bij 'APT-regel: ' ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Guest64550> oké toegevoegd
<CasW> Hij moest even laden als het goed is?
<OerHeks> dat duurt even, de repo en de key ophalen idd.
<Guest64550> en nu dan een update doen?
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht het wel (ik heb zelf eerst mijn oude weggegooid, daarna die apt toegevoegd, en toen 'opnieuw' / 4 geïnstalleerd)
<Guest64550> hij is nu een update aan het doen,dus sluit ff firefox af,ben er zo weer ;-)
<Guest64550> bedankt alvast
<CasW> Ik denk eigenlijk dat 't 'm niet is geworden
<MrChrisDruif> Wat CasW?
<CasW> Ik denk niet dat hij nu wel FF4 heeft
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Zou kunnen, daarvoor moet een PPA installeren in maverick
<OerHeks> ik moest hem ook aanvinken, maar gebruik de daily-ppa
<MrChrisDruif> Casmow: Hoe heb je de USB gemaakt? Vanaf Windows of Ubuntu?
<Casmow> Vanuit de Ubuntu installatie
<CasW> Ik ga eten, helpen jullie de gast verder?
<MrChrisDruif> Doe me best Cas
<MrChrisDruif> Wacht ff, je wilt Ubuntu installeren OP een usb?
<Casmow> MrChrisDruif, zou jij misschien ook weten waarom hij die usb maar als 32gb ziet? Terwijl hij 250gb is?
<Casmow> Ja, :p
<Casmow> Vanaf USB is niet zo heel moeilijk =X
<MrChrisDruif> Vanaf USB kan soms ook problemen hebben...
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm...waarom wil je Ubuntu op USB hebben eigenlijk?
<Casmow> Zodat ik altijd een persoonlijke versie van Ubuntu bij me kan hebben, met alle applicaties e.d. erop die ik nodig kan hebben.
<OerHeks> persistent install ?
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk idee, en dat is denk ik de oplossing...
<Casmow> OerHeks, dat is toch gewoon een live usb, maar dan met een extra data partitie laat maar zeggen?
<OerHeks> is die usb een stick of een disk ?
<MrChrisDruif> 250GB, ga maar uit van disk ;)
<Casmow> disk
<Casmow> =p
<OerHeks> nee, persistent is toch met updates, als ik goed heb ?
<Casmow> Volgens mij was peristent gewoon een data gedeelte erbij...
<OerHeks> je zult hem dan moeten tunen, minder lees/schrijf bewegingen door bijvoorbeeld de cache in een ramdisk te laden.
<Casmow> Maar Ubuntu install op een andere usb gaat wel gewoon..
<Casmow> Dat zou ook kunnen, maar om cache in ram disk te laden is niet zo'n heel slim plan, gezien het ook voor kan komen dat ik een pc met erg weinig ram voor m'n neus krijg :x
<Rimo> Hallo wa ik weer
<Rimo> FF4 werkt hoor,alleen in het engels
<Rimo> kan ik ook ergens een taalpakket vandaan halen?
<Rimo> hij is trouwens wel anders dan FF4 in windows
<OerHeks> ja Rimo  http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/firefox-4-nu-beschikbaar/msg712758/#msg712758
<OerHeks> daar vind je de 32 of 64 taal pakketjes
<OerHeks> anders dan in windows, kan, standaard staat het gnome theme aan
<OerHeks> dan raak je niet in de war :p
<Rimo> was ik weer nu een herstart,heb die addon geïnstalleerd en nu is alles nederlands,perfect ;-)
<OerHeks> jups
<Rimo> en hoe krijg ik die Gnome theme weg
<OerHeks> hij werkt alleen niet in minefield, dat is firefox-4 daily build
<OerHeks> even zoeken in instellingen ?
<Rimo> ik wil eigenlijk de standaard look of in ieder geval iets meer glossy
<Rimo> bij Bewerken- Voorkeuren kan ik dat niet wijzigen in FF4
<Rimo> ik zie nu bij Addons Vormgeving de Mozilla Vormgeving staan
<Casmow> Ik moet er vandoor
<Casmow> Tot later misschien, cya.
<Rimo> was ik weer
<OerHeks> :-)
<Rimo> ik zie al wat het is met het uiterlijk
<Rimo> het gedeelte boven de tabbladen is veel groter dan in Windows
<Rimo> en in Windows heb je linksbovenin een dropdown box
<touchsmart> goedenavond
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo HP...euhm touchsmart bedoel ik :)
<touchsmart> ik kan helaas niks horen ....<ubuntu doet alles behalve geluid
<touchsmart> raar toch?
<OerHeks> heeft u de multimedia stappen gedaan na installatie ?
<touchsmart> op HP TouchSmart 300
<touchsmart> ja, alles ziet eiop, kan niks vinden op forums
<MrChrisDruif> Goh, een HP TouchSmart...had ik niet verwacht eigenlijk :P
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<touchsmart> vanohtend geen problemen met upgrade thuisPC
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry...</rant>
<touchsmart> hi, ik heb het ook gedaan maar DVD kan ook niet afgespeeld..
<touchsmart> het is ook een rare DVD-speler, vastgelopen DVD kan je niet met paperclip eruit krijgen, alleen met éject 'eject'
<OerHeks> misschien heb je aan deze howto iets > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure?highlight=%28\bCategoryAudio\b%29
<touchsmart> bedankt Oer, ik ga proberen
<OerHeks> ik weet geen nl versie, engelse is uptodate.
<touchsmart> het is ook prima, Engels
<touchsmart> 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]
<touchsmart> werkt nog steeds niet, alle stappen doorgelopen
<touchsmart> ik ben ook gewend dat HP altijd en alles doet zonder problemen
<OerHeks> heb je iets aan je /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base toegevoegd ?
<MrChrisDruif> Zou ook moeten werken, raar dat het niet werkt
<OerHeks> of staat er iets uit in je bios ?
<touchsmart> hi Oer ik ben zo terug, ik ga dat even bekijken in bios, tot zo
<OerHeks> wb
<TouchSmart> kon niks vinder in BIOS, geen geluid
<OerHeks> oke, dat is dan uitgesloten.
<TouchSmart> raar dat ik niks kan vinden in forums
<OerHeks> had je iets aan je /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base toegevoegd ?
<TouchSmart> nee, ik heb nog niks gedaan met /etc
<TouchSmart> het leek goed te gaan met de installatie
<OerHeks> oke, probeer eerst het volgende, open terminal ctrl+ alt + T
<OerHeks> alsamixer
<TouchSmart> open
<OerHeks> zie daar met F3 playback, of er iets mis is, mute o.i.d.
<OerHeks> en met F5 all, maar dan moet je maximaliseren
<OerHeks> of... met F6 de juiste geluidskaart kiezen, als je er meer zou hebben.
<TouchSmart> alles op max...
<TouchSmart> ik heb maar een kaart
<TouchSmart> dat heb ik al geprobeerd...ben een beetje vaeward
<TouchSmart> verward
<OerHeks> oke, probeer dan de alsabase uit te breiden met options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<TouchSmart> doe ik meteem, bedankt
<OerHeks> en model=HP of model=laptop wil ook wel eens werken
<OerHeks> ow, een list met models in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<TouchSmart> pulseaudio maakt kennelijk probleem, het gaat niet
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met het gaat niet ?
<OerHeks> geen acces tot de alsabase ?
<TouchSmart> ik krijg geen geluid, nog steeds niet
<OerHeks> ow oke
<TouchSmart> het gaat prima met terminal, maar ik krijg het niet aan de praat
<OerHeks> je hebt toevallig ook gekeken naar de FN sneltoets van geluid ? mute ?
<TouchSmart> raar, ik zoek al 8 uur naar oplossing, kan niks vinden
<OerHeks> ja ik vind dit ook lastig.
<TouchSmart> het is vervelend, deze is al uit de productie en er zijn weinig van deze ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] verkocht
<TouchSmart> ook minder kansen voor ons
<OerHeks> ik ken die naam Azalia wel, 882 als ik het goedheb
<TouchSmart> tot zo, ik probeer reboot..
<TouchSmart> ......
<TouchSmart> nog steeds geen geluid....
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend TouchSmart, ik wens je verder succes. Ik ga lekker naar bed :)
<OerHeks> jammer TouchSmart. misschien dat een geluids expert meeleest, of post je probleem op het forum.
<TouchSmart> ik vroeg mij af of het waard is met een andere distro te proberen?
<TouchSmart> ik zal het ook posten, voor de anderen
<OerHeks> hoor je wel geluid als je de live cd probeert ?
<OerHeks> inlog trommeltje
<TouchSmart> een bekende bug helpt de rest van de gebruikers
<OerHeks> je kan ook een officiële bugreport aanmaken, maar dan zul je eerst moeten zoeken of deze al bestaat. > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BugsRapporten
<TouchSmart> dat zal ik ook proberen
<TouchSmart> bedankt voor de tip
<OerHeks> backport modules, je kan ook dit proberen > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9071862&postcount=6
<OerHeks> en dan ipv karmic even lucid 10.04 of maverick 10.10 opzoeken in synaptic
<OerHeks> is een gokje ..
<TouchSmart> Oer, jij bent Genie
<TouchSmart> ik doe het morgen zodra ik wakker word
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<TouchSmart> tot morgrn, fijne nacht
<hansw> zo, dat was leuk, blind xss ingegeven als username op een forum
<hansw> op verzoek overigens
<OerHeks> en als pass ... blind xss ?
<hansw> na, de admin ziet de naam niet, de user doet vanalles in de popup
<hansw> hij heeft het nu gezien en heeft geloof ik buikpijn
<hansw> ik moet er gewoon eens een blind css hack in stoppen die pr0n sites gaat laden
<hansw> dan worden ze wel wakker
<OerHeks> de oplossing is zeker eenvoudigjes ?
<hansw> ja, check je input :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-26
<Tristan_> heeey
<Guest37296> wie weet of ik ook Ubuntu per USB stick kan instaleren!
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<Helen_> Hoe kan ik het best ubuntu 10.04 installeren op mijn laptop in dualboot. Ik heb een Asus met voorgeinstalleerde winxp, dus geen originele Windows xp schijf, maar wel recovery CD's. Ik heb het al 2x geprobeerd, maar ging beide keren fout. 1e keer door automatisch naast windows te laten zetten, kreeg toen een grub probleem en de 2e keer handmatig geprobeerd maar dan kapt de installatie ermee als ik de home partitie wil maken.
<Helen_> Ik heb met paragon weliswaar een systeem backp gemaakt van windows, maar wil niet de narigheid van alles over te moeten doen nogmaaals meemaken
<OerHeks> je hebt dus alleen recovery cd's die de hele schijf weer leegmaken.
<OerHeks> ubuntu zou prima de xp partitie moeten kunnen verkleinen.
<OerHeks> welis het belangrijk de juiste partitie te verkleinen, en niet de recovery die je cd's aanmaken.
<OerHeks> wat is geeft termin:  sudo fdisk -l
<Helen_> Ik heb recovery cd's die winxp er weer op kunnen zetten, mits de partities intact zijn gebleven.
<OerHeks> c / terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> of nee, je zit nu natuurlijk op windows ?
<Helen_> Ik heb de xp partities al verkleind en de recovery partitie is heel klein en erbij staat vermeld dat dit de recovery partitie is, dus dat is gelukkig goed  gegaan
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu ga je doen, 10.04 of de laatste 10.10 ?
<Helen_> Ja ik heb nu allen nog maar weer een schone winxp en wil graag ubuntu ernaast. Ik heb zo'n 28 gb voor windows op C, waarvan nog 11,7 gb beschikbaar is
<MonkeyDust> moet voldoende zijn
<Helen_> Van de rest van de schijf de D partitie dus, heb ik verwijderd, dus gewoon niet toegewezen ruimte
<MonkeyDust> en hoe groot is die?
<OerHeks> gebruik dan alleen die ruimte van de D:  en laat die 11 gb vrij voor je xp
<MonkeyDust> bekijk dir filmpje al eens, zo zie je wat je te wachten staat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat76mgzCI0
<Helen_> OK, maar hoe installeer ik ubuntu, door zelf te laten zoeken? als ik opnieuw opstart?
<MonkeyDust> door de pc op te starten vanaf de cd
<Helen_> ja dat weet ik monkeydust, maar bij de installatie zelf: welke optie moet ik dan kiezen?
<MonkeyDust> hoezo welke optie?
<Helen_> Ik heb ubuntu al een paar jaar nu op mijn desktop, en diverse keren opnieuw geinstalleerd maar nooit de problemen gehad die ik nu op de laptop ondervind
<MonkeyDust> ok, je bent er dus mee vetrouwd, dat is al iets
<MonkeyDust> r
<MonkeyDust> wat bedoel je met optie? welke zijn de opties?
<Helen_> Ja ben geen expert, verre van dat, maar kan er redelijk mee over weg, zij het met hulp van velen van jullie hier
<OerHeks> Helen_, als je in de bios van de pc gaat, is daar een bescherming van de MBR ?
<OerHeks> sommige biossen kunnen dan de bootsector beschermen tegen overschrijven, zodat dus ook grub niet kan schrijven :(
<Helen_> Monkeydust: Wacht effe, ik ga even de alptop opstarten dan kan ik dat precies vertellen
<Helen_> Oerheks: weet ik niet, maar zal dat zo ook nakijken
<MrChrisDruif> Helen_: Zat net ff terug te lezen;
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt dus al 2 partities erop staan?
<MrChrisDruif> Windows en recovery?
<Helen_> MrChrisDruif: ja idd 2 partities winxp en recov.
<MrChrisDruif> En met handmatig installeren: hoeveel partities maakte je aan?
<Helen_> Eerst heb ik geprobeerd 3 primaire, dat lukte niet, toen heb ik de voot alleen primair gemaakt en swap en home logisch, lukte ook niet
<Helen_> voot=boot sorry
<OerHeks> voorbeeld > http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/Kingpin_tuts/Rescue_CDs/Phoenix-bios2.jpg
<OerHeks> die 1e optie moet dan uit staan.
<MrChrisDruif> *Uit me hoofd* moest je een extended partitie maken en daar 3 logische in plaatsen
<OerHeks>  max 4 primairy ( inclusief de recovery die nu verborgen is en waarschijnlijk ook een primairy is)
<Helen_> MrChrisDruif: Je bedoelt dat ik dan uiteindelijk 5 partities heb en dat werkt niet he? En hoe kan ik het best die extended maken?
<Helen_> oerheks: ja die recov part is ook primair
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, en als je logisch niet in een extended plaatst wordt hij volgens mij ook primair
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, hoe zet je die om...
<MrChrisDruif> Dus vandaar dat ik adviseer om 1 extended aan te maken en daar heel ubuntu op te gooien
<Helen_> OK, dus via gparted eerst een extended maken?
<Helen_> Zal ik dan eerst ubuntu staten als "uitproberen", via gparted een extended aanmaken en dan installeren via handmatig?
<OerHeks> ubuntu geeft een error toch, als hij probeert een 5e primairy aan te maken ?
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Yup, in ieder geval loopt hij vast
<Helen_> Nee hij kapt er gewoon mee, ja is ongeveer hetzelfde dan
<OerHeks> dan zou het toch goed gaan, als je nu 2 of 3 primairy hebt ?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die extended is JUIST voor zulke situaties handig:)
<Helen_> En raden jullie aan te starten met uitproberen in Engels, nederl. of maakt dat niks uit?
<OerHeks> hmm ja, extended kan het niet fout gaan,idd
<OerHeks> maak de extended aan via windows schijfbeheer, en geen partities invullen.
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Helen_ maakt 3 primaire aan, plus windows & recov is 5
<MrChrisDruif> Helen_: Je eigen voorkeur, programma's zijn verder hetzelfde
<Helen_> Oh ok ga dan nu eerst weer terug naar windows beheer om dat eerst te doen
<MrChrisDruif> Succes Helen_ :)
<Helen_> MrChrisDruif en oereheks: Dank voor de hulp tot zo ver, denk dat ik straks wel weer hulp zal kunnen gebruiken of kom vertellen dat het eindelijk gelukt is.
<MrChrisDruif> We hopen het laatste Helen_ :) Maar bij de eerste zullen we uiteraard ook helpen :D
<Helen_> Alvast bedankt daarvoor
<OerHeks> als we het goed uitleggen, dan geef je het goed door :p
<Helen_> Stap 4 "schijfruimte voorbereiden": Als ik daar kies voor handmatig en ik  maak daar de partities aan (allemaal logisch zoals MrChrisDruif voorstelde) kan nik ook niet verder. Want nu krijg ik een waarschuwing: "er is geen basis bestandssysteem gedefinieerd. Gelieve dit te herstellen vanuit het schijfindelingsmenu" Wordt er bedoeld dat ik 1 partitie primair moet maken? En welke?? De boot misschien?
<MrChrisDruif> Helen_: Had je wel eerst een extended aangemaakt?
<Helen_> Jazeker
<MrChrisDruif> Oké...
<MrChrisDruif> Dan ga ik toch nog even kijken of internet hoe het ookalweer precies zat :P
<OerHeks> optie grootste aaneengesloten vrije ruimte gebruiken ?
<Helen_> Nee ik had voor handmatig gekozen. Zal ik "grootste aaneengesloten vrije ruimte gebruiken" gaan proberen?
<OerHeks> ik zie dat die keuze er niet inzit .http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/10-10-screenshots-van-de-nieuwe-installatie-procedure/
<OerHeks> " naast elkaar installeren "zou dan moeten werken
<Helen_> ik doe 10.04 oerheks en daar is de keuze er wel bij
<Helen_> Bij naast elkaar installeren heb ik eerder det grub problemen gehad
<Helen_> Zal ik "grootste aaneengesloten vrije ruimte gebruiken" gaan proberen of wachten om te zien of MrChrisDruif met een nieuw voorstel komt?
<MrChrisDruif> Helen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics
<OerHeks> wacht maar even, ik denk dat die keuze juist is. dit is dus idd veranderd sinds 10.10
<OerHeks> ah
<Helen_> Wat zou er gebeuren als ik i partitie de boot primair maak?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat ben aan het lezen; is Engels maar nog steeds gelden
<OerHeks> ik moet er vandoor, succes Helen_
<Helen_> ok oerheks, bedankt zo ver
<Helen_> MrChrisDruif: ik ga dit ook ff lezen
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, voor zover ik heb gelezen had ik (ongeveer) gelijk: 4 primaire partities op een harde schijf, extended partitie kunnen oneindig veel logische partities (Ik dacht dat je op extended maar 4 kon zetten)
<Helen_> Als ik het goed begrijp is een extended partition op zich dus al en ook een primaire partitie
<Helen_> Is het misschien de bedoeling dat ik 1 partitie binnen die extended ook primair maak, de boot bijvoorb.?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, extended is 1 primaire partitie
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, in de extended hoef je (bij mijn weten) geen primaire meer aan te maken. In extended maak je allemaal logische aan
<Helen_> Want wat wordt er bedoeld met: "er is geen basis bestandssysteem gedefinieerd"???
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics#Logical%20Partitions
<MrChrisDruif> Geef je de logische partities wel een bestandssysteem?
<Helen_> ehhh wat bedoel je daar precies mee?
<Helen_> ik maak de bewerking nu weer ongedaan en ga kijken of ik iets vergeten he bij het extended maken. Kan ik wel in gparted zien toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, lijkt me wel :)
<Helen_> ok even kijken wat dat oplevert
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die "er is geen basis bestandssysteem gedefinieerd" verwijst waarschijnlijk naar de logische partities, als je die geen bestandssysteem geeft, gaat het niet goed
<Helen_> hoe doe ik dat dan? een bestandssysteem geven?
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal ff kijken hoe het ookalweer gaat bij installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Bij deze image is het Type: http://i36.tinypic.com/28veob4.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, koppelpunten missen trouwens op die afbeelding
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die moet je ook /, /home, /whatever van maken natuurlijk
<Helen_> Bedoel je ext4 en swap type?l
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, dat is bestandssysteem...
<Helen_> Ja die had ik gedefinieerd, ext 4 voor boot en home
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je een aparte boot?
<Helen_> daar heb ik bij de installatie ingevuld, maar moet ik ext4 vraag ik me nu af
<Helen_> ja ik heb 3 gemaakt, boot, swap en home
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...
<Helen_> had ik geen boot moeten maken?
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt in ieder geval een / oftewel root nodig..
<MrChrisDruif>  /boot kan je ook wel doen, maar is niet echt nodig...en /home is leuk voor je data...maar heb zelf zitten kijken naar een aparte /data....settings etc. worden in /home opgeslagen
<MrChrisDruif> swap wordt aangeraden, maar is niet verplicht :)
<Helen_> oh ok, als ik het nu opnieuw doe, maar dan alleen boot en swap?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet boot :P
<MrChrisDruif> Home is inderdaad een goed idee
<Helen_> Ok dan alleen boot?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus je moet een / && /home && swap aanmaken
<Helen_> alleen home en swap dus?
<MrChrisDruif> boot zit in /, maar je hebt /
<MrChrisDruif> Linux heeft het niet makkelijk gemaakt voor me, maar root (das alleen dat slashje ( / )) heb je als enige ECHT nodig. /home zitten je documenten, maar ook al je settings in en swap is RAM ruimte op je hdd
<Helen_> ok ik ga nu naar stap 4 voorbereiding en zal je precies vertellen wat ik doe als je tijd hebt tenminste ok?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je een aparte /home maakt, zijn in ieder geval je bestanden na een herinstallatie nog makkelijk over te zetten op je nieuwe account
<Helen_> Ok ik kies voor handmatig specificeren toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Ben je er vanavond anders ook? Wilde eigenlijk zo naar me moeder om even samen naar het T-biljet te kijken
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<Helen_> Ok is ook belangrijk, eigenlijk belangrijker! ik ga even doorproberen met je adviezen - ben er waarschijnlijk dan ook weer vanavond
<Helen_> In elk geval begin ik met /home gevolgd door swap ok?
<MrChrisDruif> ROOT (die "/" ), /home en swap
<Helen_> en gebruik ext4 journaling file systyem
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is goed die ext4
<Helen_> oh ja tuurlijk!
<Helen_> Bij aanhechtpunt staat die / er al automatisch voor
<Helen_> Hoeveel ruimte moet ik eigenlijk voor swap overhouden? een 4-voud van 1024mb?
<MrChrisDruif> 2x is zat denk ik
<Helen_> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat ze willen suggereren dat je DIE iig moet gebruiken :P
<Helen_> en er wordt gevraagd lokatie aan het eind of begin en ik heb steeds begin gekozen, maakt dat wat uit?
<Helen_> technisch bedoel ik?
<Helen_> Ik zet ḿ anders nu maar op het eind
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm...begin is uit me hoofd gezet het midden van de schijf (dus de binnenste ring) aangezien swap een soort ram is, is dat misschien een goede keuze voor het begin, maar maakt eigenlijk niet echt uit
<Helen_> Ik krijg dezelfde melding snik snik : er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd"
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<MrChrisDruif> Apart...
<MrChrisDruif> Nog wel een leuk artikel voor je: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/33552/htg-explains-which-linux-file-system-should-you-choose/
<MrChrisDruif> De belangrijkste bestandssystemen uitgelegd
<MrChrisDruif> Zegt 'ie nog over welke dat is?
<Helen_> Nee, maar intussen zie ik dit: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/geen-basisbestandssysteem-gedefinieerd-geen-installatie-mogelijk!/
<Helen_> 'k ga kijken wat hier staat
<CasW> 11.04?
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: 10.10 volgens mij
<CasW> Oh, oké, want bij 11.04 moest je inderdaad zélf aangeven welke partitie / moet zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien kan je overnemen CasW? Ik mag/moet nog T-biljet invullen
<Helen_> Nee 10.04
<CasW> Ik kan helpen, ja
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi :)
<MrChrisDruif> Situatie: 2 windows partities (1 recovery) en wil daarnaast Ubuntu installeren...met voorkeur voor een aparte /home :)
<Helen_> Thanks MrChrisDruif tot zo ver. Laat wel weten tzt of het gelukt is. En CasW alvast dank voor de hulp
<CasW> 'met voorkeur voor een aparte /home'?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus dat zou 5 zijn, daardoor had ik extended partitie voorgesteld met logische partities
<Helen_> MrChrisDruif: precies verteld!
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Altijd fijn als je bestanden etc. er nog zijn na een noodzakelijke herinstallatie van Ubuntu
<CasW> Zou dat niet 4 zijn? :p windows, recovery, ubuntu, /home
<CasW> Helen_, maak je niet al backups?
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Wordt swap niet meegerekend dan?
<Helen_> Ik heb voor ik begon een systeembackup van winxp gemaakt via paragon en ik heb ook backups van mijn bestanden op een externe hd
<CasW> Ohja :p
<CasW> Ja, goedzo, maar maak je
<CasW>  'normaal gesproken' ook eens in de zoveel tijd een backup?
<CasW> (Wáárom staat die enter zo dicht bij de ' :p)
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn die ' hé CasW? ;)
<Helen_> Op m'n desktop wel, die is al jaren dualboot
<CasW> Waar hebben we het nu precies over? Wat voor pc?
<Helen_> de laptop gebruikte is tot nu toe alleen op vakanties
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, kga nu echt....succes verder Helen_ & CasW :)
<CasW> Doei
<Helen_> Dank en succes met het t-biljet
<Helen_> we hebben het over een asus laptop
<Helen_> Ik krijg dezelfde melding: "er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd" als ik de nieuwe artities voor ubuntu heb aangemaakt en verder wil
<CasW> Hoe maak je die partities aan?
<Helen_> Ik krijg dezelfde melding: "er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd" wanneer ik de partities voor ubuntu heb aangemaakt en verder wil
<Helen_> handmatig
<Helen_> in een extended partitie
<CasW> Oké, en je kan niet zeggen welke partitie '/' moet zijn?
<Helen_> Ik heb net de partities weer ongedaan gemaakt
<CasW> Oké, wat kun je allemaal doen daar? (ik heb hier zo snel geen installatiescherm bij de hand ;))
<Helen_> het is stap 4 van de installatie en de vrije ruimte van de extended had ik eerst in 3 partities verdeeld (boot, home en swap) en daarna in home en swap alleen.
<Helen_> Ik kan de partities aanmaken en kan dan niet meer verder, maar ik denk dat ik een fout maak, iets vergeet of weglaat hierbij
<CasW> Boot moet je hoe dan ook wél hebben
<Helen_> als ik /home neerzet als ik MrChrisDruif goed begreep was dat ook voldoen
<CasW> Je vergeet waarschijnlijk het basisbestandssysteem (ext4) in te stellen, heb je even snel een schermafbeelding?
<Helen_> maar goed, ik begin vrolijk opnieuw
<Helen_> nee die doe ik ook
<Helen_> ik chat nu vanaf mń desktop, zal even overschakelen naar de onwillige laptop die ik tot dualboot wil maken
<hELEN__> Ik zit op de laptop in het installatieprogramma en weet niet hoe ik zo een screenshot zou moeten maken
<CasW> Nouja, vertel maar wat je precies kan doen
<hELEN__> OK ik heb 68031 vrije ruimte pecies en ga die nu opdelen. Eerst maak ik de /boot -Ext4 met 25000 mb ok?
<CasW> Ok
<jcfp> nee.
<jcfp> het begin is een rootpartitie (aangeduid met alleen /)
<CasW> Ohja :p
<jcfp> als die er niet is krijg je melding als "er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd"
<hELEN__> En de vrije ruimte staat in een extended partitie en de /boot wordt een logisch station ok?
<hELEN__> Oh ok, dus alleen /
<hELEN__> en de rest van wat ik typte is ok?
<jcfp> ja: /, daarna swap, en /home
<hELEN__> ok ga ik doen
<jcfp> 25000 mb is wel goed voor /
<jcfp> ongeveer 2000 voor swap, rest gaat naar /home
<hELEN__> swap maak ik 2x 1024 ook logisch station mee eens?
<jcfp> moet lukken
<CasW> 1x 2048
<hELEN__> de rest gaat dan naar /home, logisch station ok? en ook ext4 journaling file system ok?
<CasW> Ja
<hELEN__> Er is ook gevraagd naar de lokatie van de partitie - begin of eind - maar ik heb bij alle 3 dan begin gemarkeerd ook goed?
<CasW> Ja, dat is wel zo logisch
<hELEN__> Nu wordt het spannend want nu moet ik zo direct weer op verder klikken
<hELEN__> Yes!!! Nu wil ie weer verder. Heeft dus de hele dag gelegen aan \boot ipv \ te kiezen!
<CasW> Mooi
<hELEN__> Nu wordt gevraag om accounts te selecteren (Windows XP). Heb ik op m'n desktop wel gedaan, hier ook doen?
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je?
<hELEN__> Ik heb maar voor ja gekozen en de installatie is begonnen
<hELEN__> Omdat het een dualboot is, dan kan ik de windows bestanden vanuit Ubuntu ook bereiken
<CasW> Ja, natuurlijk (andersom trouwens niet)
<CasW> Doe je een WUBI-installatie (installatie vanuit Windows)?
<hELEN__> Geweldig bedankt allemaal tot zo ver. Nee ik heb al eens eerder dat gedaan op mijn man's desktop maar toen ging er van alles mis
<hELEN__> Ik ben vanaf de schijf opgestart, heb eerst gekozen voor uitproberen, toen met installeren begonnen
<hELEN__> Vooraf had ik - eveneens via de Ubunti schijf - de windowspartitie verkleind.
<CasW> Oké, dat zou ik persoonlijk via Windows zelf doen...
<hELEN__> die nam eerst 54 gb in beslag en nu nog maar 28
<RobinJ> leve de easter eggs :p
<hELEN__> In winxp kan de primaire partitie niet verkleind worden wel in Vista zag ik bij mijn man.
<CasW> Oh, oké, ik heb alleen ervaring met 7 (daarvoor overschreef ik gewoon heel Windows :p)
<RobinJ> windblows xp heeft nog geen partitiemanager
<RobinJ> kan je niks resizen
<CasW> (Of installeerde mijn vader)
<hELEN__> Hij is nu nog bezig de bstanden te kopieeren, 60+ % gedaan en nu moet ik duimen dat ik niet weer - zoals gisteren bij het opnieuw opstarten - Grub problemen krijg!
<CasW> Zal wel niet, als hij nu gewoon goed installeerd
<hELEN__> nu ga ik herstarten
<CasW> Succes
<Helen_> Hij is opnieuw opgestart, hoewel ik even een regeltje kreeg: error in line 5" wat betekent dat?
<CasW> Dat een bug zit in lijn 5, wat zei hij precies? Gaf hij een naam van die error of zo?
<Helen_> was maar in een onderdeel van een seconde - een regel met een heleboel cijfers en weg was die
<Helen_> Ik ga nu eerst de updates doen en als ie weer opnieuw opstart is die bug misschien weg hoop ik positief.
<CasW> En anders maakt het waarschijnlijk nog steeds niet uit
<Helen_> Denk het ook niet, want ik neem aan dat ubuntu dan niet zou zijn opgestart toch? Ga toch wel even kijken straks op windows wel nog normaal opstart.
<CasW> Ja, waarschijnlijk zal je er geen problemen mee hebben, tenzij je heel specifiek in het stukje waar de error zit moet werken (en dat zal wel niet, die kans is zo klein)
<Helen_> CasW, Oerheks, RobinJ en zeker ook jcfp die mij duidelijk maakte waar ik de mist mee inging allemaal tot zo ver heel hartelijk bedankt. MrChrisDruif heeft me ook een behoorlijk end op weg geholpen, hem zal ik het verloop vertellen als hij weer online is. Nu moet ik zorgen dat mijn man vanavond wat te eten krijgt, en meld me als ik weer een vraag heb.
<OerHeks> mooi mooi Helen_ :-)
<CasW> Oké, succes verder
<cas> Ben ik weer
<OerHeks> wb CasW
<perre`> oii
<CasW1> 'Oi!
<perre`> aah wakker vollek op ne zaterdagavond :)
<perre`> gij nog hier ?
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> gij ene vraag?
<perre`> ja
<perre`> ff typen
<CasW> (Oeh, het lijkt nu net alsof ik Belgisch kan :p)
<perre`> kan je via een command de instellingen paneel automatisch verbergen aan / uitschakelen ?
<CasW> 'instellingen paneel'?
<perre`> menubalk => automatisch verbergen aan / uit
<MonkeyDust> zal via gconf kunnen
<perre`> nu moe ik altijd eerst links klikken, eigenschappen,...
<CasW> Oké
<perre`> kan da commandline bepaald worden ?
<CasW> Vast wel, ik ben even aan het googelen
<MonkeyDust> jaja momentje
<MonkeyDust> bedoel je de taskbar verbergen?
<perre`> ja
<MonkeyDust> vind het niet
<CasW> Nee, niet mogelijk zo te zien (kijk maar in de terminal: gnome-panel --help-all)
<perre`> 't zou vree handig zijn anders
<CasW> Maar waarom zou je het willen?
<perre`> mijn balk hangt vanboven :)
<CasW> 'hangt'?
<perre`> en dan klopt mijn resolutie niemeer :)
<perre`>  ja
<CasW> Je kan autohide + hide buttons
<perre`> scheelt 30 pixels
<perre`> ben mee iets bezig wat full screen werkt
<OerHeks> druk F11 full screen
<CasW> Full screen zou je sowieso die balk niet moeten zien
<perre`> headshot :p
<perre`> fin ben door
<perre`> ieder zijne avond nog ;)
<Ronnie> is het forum down?
<CasW> Nee, bij mij niet.
<CasW> Je bedoelt toch forum.ubuntu-nl.org?
<OerHeks> ja hier wel down
<Ronnie> ja, zou het een dns probleem zijn?
<CasW> Wij gebruiken XS4all
<Ronnie> KPN hier
<OerHeks> ook kpn
<CasW> Dan ligt het aan KPN :p
<CasW> Maar goed, XS4all is van KPN, dus...
<CasW> Wat is jullie DNS?
<Ronnie> vistaus had er schijbaar ook last van
<OerHeks> zelfs http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ronnie> ja, het hele domein
<OerHeks> dns is die .36.en .66
<CasW> Oh, hier .66 en .99
<Ronnie> hoe kan ik dat zien?
<OerHeks> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<OerHeks> hmm hij hoort up te zijn
<CasW> Is 'ie ook, ik kan er wel bij
<CasW> En ik snap die site niet :p
<OerHeks> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/forum.ubuntu-nl.org is down
<CasW> Bij mij is 'ie up
<Ronnie> It's just you.  http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org is up.
<Ronnie> staat er bij mij ^
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> hmm
<CasW> Maar ik snap die site niet! Hoe werkt 'ie, gaat 'ie zelf pingen of zo?
<Ronnie> ik denk het ja
<Jitse> Bij mij doet 'ie het gewoon hoor ;)
<Ronnie> Jitse: provider?
<Jitse> Vodafonevast
<Ronnie> vodafone was toch ook van KPN toch?
<Jitse> Dat zou ik niet weten...
<OerHeks> nee, bertelsmann
<Ronnie> DNS hier .34 en .66
<OerHeks> 195.121.1.34 en 195.121.1.66
<CasW> 194.109.6.66 / .99
<CasW> Ik zou zeggen, ping je DNS
<Ronnie> de rest van de sites doen het wel, dus zou zeggen dat de DNS werkt, maar dat de dns geen connectie heeft met ubuntu-nl.org
<CasW> Ohja, natuurlijk :p
<CasW> (Wat ben ik dom!)
<OerHeks> nou, dan ben ik dom.
<CasW> Nee, ik
<Ronnie> och, en KPN heeft de router ook weer zo dicht getimmert dat een andere DNS ook niet mogelijk is
<Ronnie> CasW: wat is het ip van forum.ubuntu-nl.org?
<CasW> Komt eraan
<CasW> 82.94.254.110
<Ronnie> oh, helaas niet te bereiken via ip (eigenlijk ook wel logisch)
<OerHeks> normaal krijg je bij onderhoud wel een pagina.
<CasW> Maar ík kan er ook wel op komen
<Ronnie> lol, kubuntu.nl doet het wel: http://kubuntu.nl/
<Ronnie> en die friese ook: http://ubuntu-fy.org/
<OerHeks> Ronnie, forum nogsteeds hier niet bereikbaar
<Ronnie> OerHeks: hier ook niet :(
<Ronnie>  /join kpn-helpdesk :P
<OerHeks> ja, dat zei de monteur ook.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-27
<SeySayux> Hey, zijn er DNS-problemen bij jullie?
<SeySayux> pring SWAT joolz johanvd
<Cugel> Dag SeySayux: nee.
<SeySayux> Cugel: ja, ondertussen werkt het hier ook al terug
<leoquant> weet iemand wat tcp wrapped is? ?(in de uitkomst v. zenmap)
<Ronnie> SeySayux: ja, hier gisteren ook DNS problemen, schijnbaar alleen bij KPN
<OerHeks> SeySayux, ik zie dat kpn de problemen opgelost heeft, ik kan op het forum
<SeySayux> OerHeks: afaik zit ik niet op KPN, maar dat moet ik even checken...
<OerHeks> ah dat begreep ik dus.
<SeySayux> nope
<SeySayux> daarbij, ik had enkel dns-problemen met ubuntu-nl.org ... Kan zijn dat mijn ISP de request doorstuurt naar KPN of zo, weet ik veel.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-19
<K-4U> Oh help.. ik moet best hard iets uitprinten.. maar ik kan geen printers toevoegen?
<K-4U> Hm.. nvm.. ik heb het oude print-dialog gevonden.. Raar dat het niet out-of-the-box werkt..
<Herwin> beste mensen hoe kan ik met mijn laptop op mijn windows 7 computer komen om te delen en te printen
<Herwin> op mijn laptop zit ubuntu 11.10
<trijntje> Herwin: bestandsbeheer -> netwerk
<Herwin> ik heb het netwerk met andere computers met windows 7 al gedeeld en dat werk kan ook prinetn met ubuntu nog niet
<Herwin> bestandbeheer -> netwerk is dat in ubuntu?
<trijntje> Herwin: ja, dit gaat er wel vanuit dat je bestanden delen al onder windows hebt ingesteld
<trijntje> dit is immers de ubuntu-hulp ;)
<Herwin> ok
<Herwin> hoe kom ik daar?
<Herwin> netwerk
<trijntje> Bestandbeheer openen, en dan zie je links onderin het scherm 'Netwerk' staan
<Herwin> heb ik'
<trijntje> en dan daar rondklikken totdat je je gedeelde bestanden ziet, en dan kan je met ctrl+D een bladwijzer naar die map aanmaken
<Herwin> oke ga kijken maar kan ik daarna ook de printer gebruiken die zit op de windows computer
<trijntje> nee, ik weet niet hoe je een printer moet delen
<Herwin> ik zie de computers in he netwerk maar de code pakt die niet/ heb je suggesties?
<trijntje> welke code?
<Herwin> ik zie mijn pc ik klik daar op dan krijg ik een schermpje wachtwoord nodig voor betreffende pc
<Herwin> gebruikersnaam staat in het schermpje en domein en wachtwoord
<JapyDooge> gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord van een gebruiker met rechten op de shares invullen, domein is de computernaam
<JapyDooge> overigens als je gebruik maakt van 'homegroep' (of hoe het ook heet) in windows Vista/7/8, dat gaat niet werken op deze manier
<JapyDooge> dit werkt alleen voor echte smb shares
<Herwin> oke, heb jij een oplossing?
<Herwin> ik zie ze wel in het netwerl
<Herwin> netwerk
<JapyDooge> echte shares gebruiken ipv homegroup :)
<Herwin> hoe doe ik dat?
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> er is ook een alternatieve oplossing lijkt het
<JapyDooge> in je Windows 7 policy aangeven dat je file en folder sharing op het oude protocol wil laten werken
<JapyDooge> maar niet 100% sure of je homegroep dan nog goed werkt, dat zou je moeten testen
<JapyDooge> http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/3737-samba-network-share-issue-windows-7-a.html#post278259
<Herwin> zal even kijk thx
<JapyDooge> succes
<Herwin> Thx
<mandje> hi all.  is btrfs al een optie sinds 11.10?
<OerHeks> hmm mandje, ik dacht wel ?
<OerHeks> gparted ondersteund het >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87241/how-to-install-using-btrfs-in-raid10-mode
<mandje> dasne fijne url OerHeks.  dankies.
<mandje> (ik heb net een vlaamse frites op)  joppiesaus.
<OerHeks> njam
<OerHeks> ik zoek vaak op askubuntu, een hele verbetering t.o.v. gewoon forum
<mandje> ok. goede tip.
<OerHeks> relevante antwoorden komen duidelijker naar boven
<JapyDooge> ja stackexchange ftw
<OerHeks> die ook, idd
<JapyDooge> alle andere sites van hun zijn ook top
<JapyDooge> stiekem allemaal van dezelfde
<JapyDooge> :P
<OerHeks> in 12.04 komt een lens voor askubuntu, lijkt me zeer handigjes
<OerHeks> lens = dash menu plugin
<mandje> mooi mooi allemaal.
<OerHeks> Ik heb een probleem, probeer een HID bluetooth lazer toetsenbord te pairen, deze >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php
<OerHeks> is er een betere BT manager?
<CasW> Leuk dingie
<CasW> Ik heb hier, even wachten...
<OerHeks> Blueman ?
<timo^> OerHeks: offtopic: wat kost dat kreng?
<CasW> Ja, blueman op gezet, omdat LXDE niet goed met m'n bluetooth headset om wilde gaan.
<OerHeks> evenzo geen connectie, hcitool ziet ook niks ( met sudo natuurlijk )
<CasW> Moet je niet eerst op een knop drukken om hem te kunnen laten pairen of zo?
<OerHeks> ja, ik moet hem resetten, met een gaatje en paperclip, daarna uitzetten, en weer aan, dan kan ik scannen
<OerHeks> dat werkt, want hij doet het met xp
<CasW> En je ziet dus helemaal niets?
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> met xp pakte hij hem vrijwel direct
<CasW> Toevallig enig idee of hij van een of ander profiel / protocol gebruikmaakt?
<Luckiboy> Hey, ik heb even een vraagje. Hoe registreer je een nickname hier? Ik heb ergens gelezen dat dat kan, er stond ook een uitleg bij maar die vond ik wazig.
<timo^>  /msg nickserv register *password* *emailadres*
<OerHeks> heel simpel
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> en dan je email checken
<Luckiboy> in de adressbar?
<JanC> je kan ook altijd nickserv om hulp vragen  ☺
<timo^> nee, in de bar van Xchat/Konversation/Quassel/etc
<JanC> adressbar?
<timo^>  /msg nickserv help register
<MichaelTel> In XChat is dat hieronder
<timo^> in Konversation ook ;)
<Luckiboy> in freenode?
<timo^> tabblad freenode ja
<OerHeks> ja, daar hoort het eigenlijk ( connectie tab freenode )
<JanC> normaal kan je dat gelijk waar intikken
<timo^> ah, je chat in je webbrowser Luckiboy
<timo^> tip: Installeer eerst een echt IRC programa ;)
<Luckiboy> ja idd
<timo^> *programma
<MichaelTel> timo^ +1
<timo^> Konversation bijvoorbeeld
<Luckiboy> ok welke raden jullie aan?
<timo^> Konversation
<MichaelTel> Dat is veel makkelijker dan via de browser
<Luckiboy> ok
<JanC> Luckiboy: op welke Ubuntu-variant?
<OerHeks> onder KDE of Gnome ?
<Luckiboy> unity (ubuntu 11.10)
<timo^> Konversation werkt ook goed op GNOME hoor :P
<JanC> timo^: maar heel KDE installeren & in het geheugne laden voor één programma is wat overdreven...
<Luckiboy> zie Konservation ook in software centre staan
<timo^> JanC: Konversation valt mee heur
<JanC> nu ja, niet "heel", maar je begrijpt wat ik bedoel...  ;)
<timo^> maar xChat is m.i. een ramp
<JanC> Luckiboy: als je GNOME gebruikt, neem dan liever XChat of zo
<timo^> 'C'est vraiment le désordre'
<Luckiboy> wablief?
<timo^> het is echt een troep
<MichaelTel> nergens last van
<JanC> er is ook xchat-gnome als je het wat geordender wil
<JanC> mar xchat heeft meer features  ;)
<JanC> maar *
<timo^> Irssi is ook leuk als je van uitdaging houdt :P
<timo^> ik raad het je niet aan
<Luckiboy> ben Konservation aan het installeren, proberen is het toverwoord :)
<timo^> Irssi dan :P
<timo^> heel goed Luckiboy
<szal> Konservation?
<MichaelTel> Kan je in Konversation ook je wachtwoord ingeven, zodat je bij aanmelding automatisch wordt geïndentificeerd?
<szal> wat ga je dan conserveren? ;)
<Luckiboy> is nog aan het installeren, is een beetje sloom
<szal> MichaelTel: dat zet je vast in de Identiteiten
<timo^> MichaelTel: jazeker
<MichaelTel> oke duidelijk
<timo^> met alle vragen over Konversation kun je bij me terecht
<Luckiboy> timo^: duurt het installeren normaal ook zo lang?
<MichaelTel> ja of zelf het programma gaan gebruiken ;)
<timo^> ja, veel afhankelijkheden
<timo^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/891054/ ;)
<Luckiboy> is geinstalleerd
<timo^> goed zo
<timo^> nu start je op
<timo^> druk je op edit
<timo^> druk je opnieuw op edit bij default identity
<timo^> stel je je nick in
<timo^> bij server settings kun je autojoinchannels toevoegen
<timo^> dan druk je op connect
<timo^> et voila
<Luckiboy> heb ubuntu-nl gejoind (zie 1943) maar zie in scherm berichten niet
<timo^> hoe bedoel je?
<luc_> laat maar... :P
<timo^> rechts zie je alle namen, links het berichtenvenster
<timo^> onderin de tabbladenboom om van kanaal te wisselen
<timo^> bovenaan het onderwerp
<luc_> ja ik zat net op ubuntu irc default
<timo^> oki
<timo^> hoe bevalt Konversation?
<timo^> (voor die korte indruk)
<luc_> goed maar dat met die nick ben ik nog niet achter, maar interface bevalt prima
<timo^> weer een konversationgebruiker erbij 8)
<CasW> He gat, konversation :P
<MichaelTel> hahaha
<timo^> niks tegen Konversation hier :P
<MichaelTel> nu moet Luckiboy alleen nog zijn nick registeren
<timo^> wie aan Konversation komt, komt aan mij (en een heleboel dependecies, waaronder
<timo^> 1.3.1-2ubuntu6.1 - kde-runtime (0 (null)) kdepim-runtime (0 (null)) libc6 (2 2.4) libkabc4 (2 4:4.4.3) libkde3support4 (2 4:4.4.3) libkdecore5 (2 4:4.4.95) libkdeui5 (2 4:4.4.3) libkemoticons4 (2 4:4.4.95) libkidletime4 (2 4:4.4.95) libkio5 (2 4:4.4.3) libknotifyconfig4 (2 4:4.4.3) libkparts4 (2 4:4.4.3) libphonon4 (2 4:4.2.0) libqca2 (2 2.0.2) libqt4-dbus (2 4:4.5.3) libqt4-network (2 4:4.5.3) libqt4-qt3support (2 4:4.5.3) libqt4-xml (2 4:4.5.3)
<timo^> libqtcore4 (2 4:4.7.0~beta1) libqtgui4 (2 4:4.5.3) libsolid4 (2 4:4.4.3) libstdc++6 (2 4.1.1) phonon (0 (null)) konversation-data (5 1.3.1-2ubuntu6.1) konversation:i386 (0 (null))
<timo^> 1.3.1-2ubuntu6 - kde-runtime (0 (null)) kdepim-runtime (0 (null)) libc6 (2 2.4) libkabc4 (2 4:4.4.3) libkde3support4 (2 4:4.4.3) libkdecore5 (2 4:4.4.95) libkdeui5 (2 4:4.4.3) libkemoticons4 (2 4:4.4.95) libkidletime4 (2 4:4.4.95) libkio5 (2 4:4.4.3) libknotifyconfig4 (2 4:4.4.3) libkparts4 (2 4:4.4.3) libphonon4 (2 4:4.2.0) libqca2 (2 2.0.2) libqt4-dbus (2 4:4.5.3) libqt4-network (2 4:4.5.3) libqt4-qt3support (2 4:4.5.3) libqt4-xml (2 4:4.5.3)
<timo^> libqtcore4 (2 4:4.7.0~beta1) libqtgui4 (2 4:4.5.3) libsolid4 (2 4:4.4.3) libstdc++6 (2 4.1.1) phonon (0 (null)) konversation-data (5 1.3.1-2ubuntu6) konversation:i386 (0 (null))
<timo^> )
<timo^> enzo
<MichaelTel> oftewel je hebt Konversation geschreven ;)
<timo^> nee
<timo^> ik heb showpkg gedaan en daar een hap uit gekopieerd :P
<Luckiboy> timo^: Volgens mij ben ik best wel dom geweest, ik kan niet meer connecten naar een server (doe dit via web)
<Luckiboy> Hoe reset ik de instellingen van Konversation?
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> niet
<timo^> server:
<timo^> irc.freenode.net
<CasW> Probeer de map .konversation in je home-map 's te verwijderen (een verborgen map)
<timo^> poort:
<timo^> 6667
<timo^> of wat CasW zegt idd
<Luckiboy> ok ga hier even offline anders is mijn nick in use
<Luckiboy> ah volgens mij doet ie het
<timo^> ik zie het ;)
<timo^> dan nu: Registreren!
<Luckiboy> wou ik net zeggen
<timo^>  /msg nickserv register *password* *emailadres*
<timo^> dan op het bevestigingslinkje in de email
<Luckiboy> bij de chatbalk(waar ik dit zet)?
<timo^> dan in de instellingen van Konversation wat rommelen, maar dat leg ik zo uit
<timo^> nu eerst douchen
<timo^> Luckiboy: bij de chatbalk, tabblad Freenode
<Luckiboy> ok
<Luckiboy> done :)
<timo^> goedzo, ook al op de link geklikt?
<timo^> (even tussendoor, mooie en heldere site Luckiboy! (www.ikhebnah.nl))
<Luckiboy> die /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Luckiboy ********* ?
<Luckiboy> dank je
<timo^> ja
<Luckiboy> heb ik gedaan
<timo^> mooi
<timo^> tik eens in '/msg nickserv identify *jewachtwoord*'?
<timo^> wat zegt -ie dan?
<Luckiboy> you are already logged in as Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Dan is 't gelukt. :)
<timo^> Goed zo!
<Luckiboy> mooi zo
<Luckiboy> moet ik nu trouwens elke keer afzonderlijk inloggen?
<timo^> dan ga je nu in het menu van Konversation (settings) naar identities
<timo^> daar druk je op default identity, en op edit
<timo^> bij 'auto identify' doe je als service 'NickServ' en als password je wachtwoord :)
<timo^> dan word je automagisch ingelogd als je verbinding maakt! :)
<Luckiboy> done!
<timo^> goe, ik ga nu echt even douchen
<Luckiboy> ik ga nieuws kijken
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-20
<rafcorn> hoi allemaal , wie kan mij asap helpen aub....
<rafcorn> heb een probleem met mijn ibook g4 ppc
<rafcorn> bij het draaien van de live cd 10.4 lts voor ppc werkt mijn airport kaart niet meer
<OerHeks> hoi rafcorn
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat wireless niet OOTB werkt
<OerHeks> heb je in de documentatie gelezen ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam  & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat je na installatie, de mac ppa moet toevoegen voor wireless drivers >>> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<OerHeks> of dit ook in live mode kan, weet ik niet, ik heb 0 ervaring met mac.
<Denten> hallo
<Denten> Ik ben op zoek naar een manier om te kijken of mijn videokaart herkent en gebruikt wordt
<Denten> kan iemand mij hierbij helpen?
<mvn071> open een terminal type lspci -vvv
<mvn071> Denten open een terminal type lspci -vvv
<StefandeVries> Hij is al weg. :)
<mvn071> ah heb ik weer :)
 * Luckiboy is afwezig: Momenteel weggegaan
<alex-> Kan Ubuntu overweg met SFTP vanuit nautilus?
<JanC> alex-: ja
<alex-> Ah, mooi :D
<alex-> Weet iemand ook hoe ik sudo su - doe in SFTP ?
<trijntje> alex-: wat zou dat commando moeten doen?
<alex-> tijdelijke sudo rechten
<alex-> waardoor je in andermans home dir kunt komen
<trijntje> niet echt.. Als je meerdere commando's als root uit wilt voeren kan je sudo -i gebruiken
<trijntje> sftp is een protocol om bestanden over te zetten, dat heeft niets met sudo te maken, zelfs niets met linux
<sense> trijntje: Waar kan ik Firefox vertalen in Ubuntu Launchpad? De source package heeft geen translation templates.
<trijntje> sense: firefox wordt alleen bij mozilla vertaald, omdat ze een ander vertaalsysteem gebruiken
<sense> Niet meer geimporteerd?
<sense> Vroeger kon je het toch in Launchpad ook nog doen?
<trijntje> voor zover ik weet kon dit nooit voor firefox, net zoals het niet kan voor openoffice/libreoffice
<alex-> trijntje: ik moet iets van een root shell zien te krijgen...
<alex-> root sftp
<alex-> normaal log ik in op m'n eigen user via ssh, en dan doe ik su -
<alex-> typ ik root ww in, en ben ik root
<alex-> maar met sftp gaat dit niet
<JanC> nogal logisch...
<JanC> alex-: je kan 2 dingen doen: 1. inloggen als de juiste gebruiker, of 2. zorgen dat de permissies toestaan dat je bij die bestanden kan
<alex-> JanC: uit veiligheidsoverwegingen heb ik liever geen root ssh access
<Luckiboy> sudo voor je terminalopdracht zetten
<gijsbert> Een kennis vroeg of ik de prullenbak kon legen in Evolution, dat gaat niet. Iemand een oplossing?
<Luckiboy> gijsbert: kan je dat niet manueel doen in ".evolution"?
<gijsbert> Staat de prullenbak in die map?
<Oer> ehm gijsbert, ik dacht dat het antwoord #4 is, sluit evolution, verwijder de db en herstart evolution, dan kan je wel wissen >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685264
<Luckiboy> gebruik zelf thunderbird, in thunderbird wel
<gijsbert> Ik gebruik zelf ook Thunderbird. Vroeger heb ik wel evolution gehad, maar ik zou niet weten hoe dat bestandje heet in Evolution
<Luckiboy> .evolution -> default -> Mail -> [jouw account] ? Dit is een wilde gok
<gijsbert> Ik zal morgen eens kijken, ik heb de laptop niet hier. Alvast bedankt Luckiboy.
<JanC> alex-: ik had het niet over root login; het is redelijk onwaarschijnlijk dat dat nodig is voor iets wat je met SFTP wil doen...
<JanC> Luckiboy: moet gewoon kunnen in Evolution hoor
<alex-> JanC: hoe wou je het dan doen?
<JanC> alex-: ik heb geen enkel idee van wat de context is...
<alex-> ik wil d.m.v. SFTP een aantal mappen aanpassen, maar hier heb je root rechten voor nodig.
<JanC> waarom heb je daar root rechten voor nodig?
<alex-> Normaal doe ik in een SSH terminal 'sudo' of 'su -', zodat ik in de mappen kan schrijven
<alex-> Omdat /var/ enzo beveiligd zijn tegen schrijven van een normale user
<JanC> over welke mappen gaat het nu precies?
<alex-> hangt er vanaf waar ik moet zijn
<alex->  /var/www/ of /etc/apache2/ of /var/log/
<JanC> /var/log kan je normaal lezen als admin-gebruiker
<alex-> en de rest van de mappen?
<JanC> /etc/apache2 wil je waarschijnlijk niet bewerken via SFTP, tenzij misschien specifieke vhosts (verander desnoods de eigenaar en/of rechten daarvan)
<alex-> waarom zou ik dat niet willen aanpassen via SFTP?
<JanC> en /var/www kan je aan als je in de juiste groep zit normaal
<Luckiboy> gijsbert: even gekeken, het is /.local/share/evolution/mail
<JanC> alex-: buiten de vhosts moet je daar toch geen aanpassingen maken?
<alex-> true, maar de vhosts wel
<alex-> of apache config
<JanC> zorg dan dat ownership & rechten dat toestaan...
<alex-> ja maar ik moet ook nog andere mappen doen >.<
<alex-> dan blijf ik bezig
<JanC> je moet dat één keer goed zetten, da's al?
<alex-> ja maar als ik ook andere mappen wil aanpassen
<JanC> alex-: het is IMO niet normaal dat je willekeurige mappen wil kunnen aanpassen via SFTP...  ;)
<alex-> hoe moet ik het dan doen?
<JanC> of anders moet je maar als root inloggen (met alle veiligheidsrisico's van dien)
<alex-> Hmm
<JanC> je gebruikt toch keys om in te loggen, met wachtwoord-login uitgeschakeld?
<gijsbert> Nogmaals dank Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> geen dank
<alex-> JanC: nope, alleen wachtwoord login
<JanC> je gaat daar geen prullenbak vinden, de prullenbak in Evolution is een virtuele map die alle voor wissen gemarkeerde mails in alle mailfolders toont
<JanC> alex-: *shudder*
<JanC> alex-: ik hoop dta die server niet op het internet hangt?
<alex-> jawel
<alex-> VPS
<JanC> *eek*
<alex-> :P
<alex-> de server van een vriend van me is erger
<JanC> alex-: seriously
<alex-> die heeft z'n firewall uitgezet omdat hij dat te lastig vond
<JanC> alex-: er wordt momenteel waarschijnlijk 50 keer per seconde geprobeerd je wachtwoord te gokken...
<JanC> of iets in die aard  ;)
<alex-> heb iets dat dat blokkeert
<alex-> na 20 pogingen of 15 wordt je op de blacklist gezet met je ip
<alex-> en dan kom je er niet meer in
<JanC> wel, dat help al een beetje dan
<alex-> server dropt alle paketten vanaf dat ip
<alex-> Kan ik het ook allebei doen?
<JanC> alex-: niet voor eeuwig, hoop ik?
<alex-> jawel
<alex-> ik sta op de whitelist :D
<alex-> Kan ik het ook allebei doen? dus ssh keys + passowrd?
<JanC> handig, laat me even 15 inlogpogingen met een vervalst sender IP = jouw IP doen...  ;)
<alex-> huh
<JanC> kan je niet meer op je eigen server  :P
<alex-> kun je mijn ip pakken dan?
<alex-> neh ik sta op de whitelist
<alex-> dus mijn ip wordt nooit blocked
<JanC> alex-: je kan IP-pakketten vervalsen zodat het lijkt alsof ze van jou komen
<alex-> hmm
<JanC> maar goed, als je op whitelist staat is dat al niet het grootste probleem
<JanC> en ja, je kan keys & wachtwoord beide toestaan
<JanC> en nog andere manieren ook (via PAM)
<alex-> Wat houd dat in?
<JanC> PAM gebruik je o.a. ook om normaal in te loggen
<JanC> plug-in modules voor authenticatie
<AlexDroid> Is gewoon met wachtwoord login toch?
<JanC> AlexDroid: wat is gewoon met wachtwoord login?
<AlexDroid> Pam
<JanC> PAM is met wat je configureert
<JanC> kan ook een LDAP-server gebruiken, of een database, of een smartcard, of een iris-scanner, of whatever je wil  ;)
<JanC> dat is het plugin-aspect ervan  ☺
<AlexDroid> Ah
<AlexDroid> Mja het betreft een server, dus fysieke verificatie is niet echt van toepassing
<AlexDroid> Ha die lek_
<JanC> AlexDroid: in theorie zou je een oplossing kunnen bouwen die lokaal authenticeert, maar goed
<AlexDroid> Met keys & wachtwoord
<JanC> vb. in combinatie met kerberos of een andere SSO-oplossing
<AlexDroid> Hmm
<AlexDroid> Wat houd dat in? :)
<JanC> dat je een "inlogticket" krijgt voor andere machines zolang je op je locale machine ingelogd bent (min of meer)  ;)
<Oer> jubikey is gaaf
<AlexDroid> Hmm
<AlexDroid> Ik houd het voorlopig bij ssh keys & wachtwoord
<AlexDroid> Denk ik
<AlexDroid> Ik vraag me alleen nog één ding af: of ik ubuntu of debian móet gebruiken
<viezerd> voor wek doel
<AlexDroid> Server
<AlexDroid> Web, mail, mysql en gameserver
<viezerd> Als je Long Support wil of nieuwe(re) packages Ubuntu, anders Debian
<Oer> Je kan ook een Fedora server opzetten.
<viezerd> mwah ;)
<AlexDroid> Weet eigenlijk niet wat ik wil, lol
<AlexDroid> Oer als ik iets anders zou gebruiken dan ubuntu of debian zou het centos zijn
<Oer> dan beantwoord je je eigen vraag, grinnik
<AlexDroid> Huh
<AlexDroid> Ik weet niet of ik ubuntu of debian móet gebruiken
<AlexDroid> Jij zegt: je kunt ook fedora gebruiken
<viezerd> beste is gewoon allebei testen en dan kijken wat beste bij je past
<Oer> ja, een gameserver en de rest is ook prima te doen
<AlexDroid> Ja dat Weet ik dus niet xd
<AlexDroid> Welke het beste bij me past
<AlexDroid> Mensen hier zullen zeggen: ubuntu, en de mensen in debian irc channel zullen zeggen: ubuntu
<AlexDroid> Mensen hier zullen zeggen: ubuntu, en de mensen in debian irc channel zullen zeggen: debian
<viezerd> nee hoor, ik ben niet bevooroordeeld
<AlexDroid> Hmm
<AlexDroid> Bij debian is alles beter getest
<Oer> ja, conservatief.
<viezerd> maar, gebruik je ook alles ?
<viezerd> Het gaat erom dat hetgene wat je gaat gebruiken goed werkt
<viezerd> je hebt bitter weinig aan die 30.000 extra tests als je alleen maar apache nodig hebt met 1 simpele site (bijvoorbeeld)
<viezerd> (niet dat Debian niet zou voldoen)
<viezerd> maar wat je noemt is niet direct een onderbouwing ;)
<Oer> om hoeveel gebruikers gaat het?
<JanC> AlexDroid: ik ben niet helemaal akkoord dat *alles* beter getest is in Debian  ;)
<AlexDroid> Oer Weet ik nog niet
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-21
<alex-> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3486111_700b.jpg
<Luckiboy> dit kan je beter in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic plaaten, alex
<darkmouth> 1 goeiemiddag, ik zit al een tijdje met het volgende
<timo^> zeg het eens darkmouth
<darkmouth> als ik ubuntu opstart wil ik een verbinding met de windows server maken zodat ik bij mijn documenten kan komen. Dit gaat allemaal goed, maar nu wil ik graag dat de machine mij automatisch aanmeld zodra ik inlog, de vraag is nu: is dit mogelijk, en zo ja.. hoe?
<darkmouth> Het gaat hier overigens om ubuntu 11.10
<timo^> verbind je via een commando in de terminal?
<darkmouth> via de knop 'verbinden met een server'
<darkmouth> niet via de terminal dus
<Luckiboy> Kan je die knop dan bij opstartoepassingen niet toevoegen?
<darkmouth> maar dan zouden de gegevens toch ook nog ingevuld moeten worden?
<darkmouth> zodat hij verbindt met de server
<Luckiboy> sorry Konversation deed even raar, ben ik weer
<darkmouth> kan gebeuren ^^
<Luckiboy> darkmouth: kan je niet automatisch verbinden, bij opties of zo? (werk zelf niet met servers, dus neem me niet kwalijk als ik onzin uitkraam)
<darkmouth> welke opties zouden dat zijn?
<darkmouth> er staat enkel 'verbinden met server'
<darkmouth> en vervolgs moet je alles invullen
<Luckiboy> ja daar heb je het, geen ervaring hiermee he :)
<darkmouth> toch bedankt voor het proberen :P
<StefandeVries> !fstab
<MwanzoBot> Het /etc/fstab bestand geeft aan hoe schijf partities worden gebruikt of anderwijs worden geïntegreerd in het bestandssysteem. Zie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab en http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html en !Partities
<darkmouth> !help
<darkmouth> jammer dat werkt hier niet
<darkmouth> het is me al gelukt Luckiboy :D
<Luckiboy> darkmouth: nou vertel
<darkmouth> ik heb eerst een verbinding naar mijn server gemaakt, vervolgens samba gedownload
<darkmouth> die zag mijn verbinding al en ik hoefde enkel maa rmijn wachtwoord in te voeren voor de connectie naar de server
<darkmouth> je vinkt wachtwoord onthouden aan en vervolgens maakt hij die connectie automatisch bij het inloggen op je account
<Luckiboy> aha ik had al wat over samba gelezen maar ik dacht: nee vertel ik maar niet, strakt vertel ik wat volstrekt onredelijk is :)
<darkmouth> haha :P
<Guest3018> heey
<Luckiboy> goedenmiddag
<Guest3018> hoeisi
<Guest3018> fuck moee gn nr oudergesprrek
<timo^> hnm
<timo^> klinkt oost europees :')
<StefandeVries> Chatmosphere.org
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> Klinkt als Fu
<StefandeVries> Hmm, die moet ik misschien even op de banlijst zetten.
<K-4U> een goedenavond, ik wil graag een dvd branden vanaf een avi, op een headless server die een dvd brander heeft
<Oer> goeie vraag, K-4U
<Oer> installeer DVD+rw-tools >> http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/03/61-how-to-burn-dvds-from-the-command-line
<Bril> Hoi
<Bril> Ik blijf kloten met flash. Dumpert.nl, facebook filmpjes etc. doen het niet goed
<Bril> http://www.twitvid.com/IWICN ook niet bijv, die will ik nu zien.
<Bril> krijg zwart beeld
<Bril> heb wel flash erop staan
<Bril> Zowel in chrome als firefox werkt het niet goed, iemand tips?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-22
<idefix> je kan met linux met een wmv bestand niet zoveel zeker..
<idefix> windows media video..
<Luckiboy> volgens mij kan vlc media player wmv's wel afspelen
<idefix> moet je dan advanced open file doen?
<Luckiboy> nee volgens mij opent je computer gewoon standaard met vlc
<Luckiboy> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html voor meer informatie
<idefix> waarom staat vlc in /usr/vi, /etc/, /usr/lib/ en /usr/share?
<Luckiboy> dat zijn de vlc installatiebestanden
<idefix> /usr/vlc is de goeie?
<Luckiboy> is de goeie? Hoe bedoel je dat?
<idefix> als ik het wmv bestand download zegt firefox moet ik het met media player openen of iets anders, dan krijg je daarna de keuze waar 'ie staat..
<Luckiboy> je kan beter het bestand opslaan, dan rechtermuisknop ->openen met... en dan vlc selecteren
<idefix> ok
<idefix> bedankt!
<Corne> hallo?
<Corne> hello?
<Luckiboy> hallo
<Corne> ik heb een probleem
<Luckiboy> nou vertel :)
<Corne> Ik heb net mijn nieuwe pc binnengekregen, nu wil ik wat programmas installeren zoals winrar
<Corne> alleen lukt het niet
<Luckiboy> op windows?
<Corne> nee ubuntu
<Luckiboy> of ubuntu?
<Corne> Ik heb nog nooit eerder met dit besturingssysteem gewerkt
<Corne> Heb deze erop laten zetten zodat ik er zelf windows op gooi via poweriso
<Luckiboy> wat heb je gedownload?
<Corne> de 	RAR 4.11 voor Linux
<Corne> WINrar
<Luckiboy> een .tar.gz bestand zeker
<Corne> ja
<Corne> en die open ik dan met archiefbeheer
<Luckiboy> die kan je niet installeren, dat is de bron. Je opent winrar dan door winrar.sh of iets dergelijks uitvoerbaar te maken en te openen
<Luckiboy> in winrar.tar.gz
<Oer> winrar is voor windows, ubuntu heeft unrar (free) en rar (non-free) maar wel gratis
<Corne> hm oke
<Corne> maargoed, ik open hem dus met archiefbeheer
<Corne> druk op de file en krijg
<Luckiboy> Oer: winrar is ook voor linux, of is dat weer eens met wine in dat pakketje gepropt?
<Corne> archieftype wordt niet ondersteund
<Corne> en dat is zo bij alle programmas die ik download
<Corne> enigste wat ik eigenlijk nodig heb is een virtual schijf voor de windows die ik op mijn externe hdd heb staan
<Oer> zoek eerst in softwarecentrum of synaptic, ga niet zomaar dingen downloaden.
<Luckiboy> zoek dan op rar of zoiets
<Luckiboy> Bij ubuntu hoef je namelijk zelden iets te downloaden, bijna alles staan in het software center
<darkmouth> goeie tip
<Corne> .exe bestanden zijn ook niet te openen via ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> nee dat zijn programma's voor windows geschreven. Er zijn wel emulators zoals wine, maar die werken niet altijd even goed...
<Oer> nee, dat zijn windows programmaś, sommigen gebruiken wine om die toch te draaien, maar dan kan je beter windows houden.
<Oer> ik geef geen ondersteuning voor windows programma's.
<StefandeVries> En terecht. Daar is dit een Ubuntu-kanaal voor. ;)
<StefandeVries> !wine
<MwanzoBot> WINE is een manier om windows applicaties op GNU/Linux te gebruiken - Meer informatie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Bekijk de !AppDB voor applicatie geschiktheid waarderingen - Ga naar #winehq voor applicatie hulp - Zie !virtualizers om Windows (of een ander besturingssysteem) te gebruiken binnen Ubuntu
<erkan^> welke commando van ALT+F2 kan ik openen: standaardprogramma ?
<Luckiboy> erkan^: dat is gewoon het terminal, maar dan in de unity launcher
<erkan^> ik bedoel, ik wil firefox als standaard instellen, Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> daar heb je geen ALT-F2 voor nodig
<Luckiboy> gewoon Dash -> Standaardprogramma's en het daar instellen
<Oer> tiep in dash systeeminfo, daar vind je "standaard toepassingen"
<erkan^> ik gebruik geen unity, maar gnome classic Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> ok dan weet ik het niet, gnomeclassic gebruik ik niet
<erkan^> wel vroeger gedaan?
<Luckiboy> nee 10.04 LTS heb ik nooit gebruikt
<Luckiboy> En ga ik ook nooit meer gebruiken, ik wacht tot 12.04
<erkan^> ah vandaar
<Oer> handig om daar nu mee te komen
<erkan^> al gevonden --> systeem info. idd Oer
<Oer> als het 'classic' is, zit dat in je systeem menu
<erkan^> dat is nieuw
<erkan^> vroeger was het apart
<Oer> nee hoor
<erkan^> huh?
<erkan^> vroeger was apart: systeeminfo en standaardprogramma dacht ik?
<erkan^> nu zijn ze samen in één programma
<erkan^> en drie tablet: Overzicht, standaardtoepassingen, Grafisch
<Oer> is dat classic of gnome-panel?
<erkan^> gnome classic, lijkt op gnome 2
<Oer> met 12.04 word het ook niet simpeler, daar komt ook zo'n classic iets terug
 * erkan^ hoopt dat gnome classic blijft
<erkan^> unity in mijn laptop loopt erg traag
<erkan^> gnome classic loopt sneller
 * Oer niet, dan ga je maar mint gebruiken
<Luckiboy> Bij mij loopt gnome shell erg hakkerig
<erkan^> wordt gnome classic niet meer in ubuntu 12.04 toegevoegd, neem ik aan ?
<Luckiboy> nee in 11.10 zit ie ook niet meer standaard
<erkan^> ja, maar ik kan wel installeren
<Luckiboy> idd
<Oer> jawel, dat zeg ik net
<Oer> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<erkan^> oh , ik dacht je bedoelt linux mint :P
<Oer> maar dit las ik al ergens in februari
<Luckiboy> dat ziet er wel een stuk stabieler uit dan bij mij
<Oer> unity word wel sneller in 12.04, ook softwarecentrum
<Luckiboy> ik gebruik geen softwarecenter, maar synaptic
<Luckiboy> softwarecenter was me iets te traag
<darkmouth> ik heb eigenlijk ook nog een vraag: hoe kom je aan drivers voor je draadloze netwerkkaart voor ubuntu
<Luckiboy> als het goed is detecteerd ubuntu dat zelf
<erkan^> extra stuurprogramma
<Oer> ligt eraan welke.
<darkmouth> want nu als ik naar het netwerkicoontje ga, dan is draadloze netwerken onzichtbaar
<Oer> terminal: lspci ( of lsusb voor usb wifi ) en zoek de zin met je adapter en plak die hier
<Luckiboy> Netwerk inschakelen aanvinken?
<darkmouth> ok momentje
<darkmouth> netwerk controller: broadcom corporation BCM4318 [AirForce one 54g] 802. 11g Wireles LAN Controller (rev 02)
<timo^> aan een snoertje hangen, extra stuurprogramma's starten, daar downloaden
<timo^> Broadcom zit niet ingebakken in Linux, maar is gemakkelijk binnen te halen
<timo^> (snoertje = bekabeld internet)
<Oer> simpel ja
<Oer> in terminal: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Oer> en daarna rebooten
<Oer> de firmware mag niet meegeleverd worden.
<darkmouth> Oer bedankt voor de info, maar hoe kom je eraan? leermomentje voor mezelf :P
<Oer> er zijn al plannen om toch al die firmwares en tools op 1 cd te maken.
<darkmouth> en waar kan ik 'extra stuurprogramma's starten' vinden timo^ (ik weet het, ben dom) XD
<timo^> Je gebruikt Ubuntu 11.10?
<darkmouth> ben nu wel iets uit het softwarecentrum aan het halen
<Oer> ik lees veel mee in #ubuntu en hier ook.
<darkmouth> extra stuurprogramma's
<timo^> Ubuntu logo linksbovenin, extra stuurprogramma's zoeken, aanklikken,
<timo^> dit alles terwijl je bedraad internet hebt
<Oer> na 'extra' tiepen zie je al het icoontje
<Oer> leuk dat dash
<darkmouth> ik heb 11.10
<darkmouth> links bovenin staat toepassingen
<Oer> ow in het oude menu vind je dat in je systeemmenu,
<timo^> nee, daarop klikken, beginnen met typen, dan op icoontje klikken darkmouth
<timo^> Oer: maar hij heeft 11.10
<Oer> geen unity lijkt me?
<erkan^> mijn vraag: kan ik een standaardtoepassingen vanuit de terminalvenster aanpassen? Ik heb FF en TB uit mozilla.com gedownload.
<Oer> waarom niet gewoon via dat menu, erkan^ ?
<erkan^> ja, maar ik kan die niet aanpassen bijv. firefox %u ofzo
<erkan^> het wordt alleen geselecteerd
<Oer> tja, waarom van mozilla.com downloaden :(
<erkan^> omdat profileManager een Engelse tekst is
<erkan^> van mozilla.com is ProfileManager een Nederlandse taal
<Luckiboy> als je de taalinstellingen systeembreed insteld is ff en tb ook nl als het goed is
<erkan^> blijkbaar niet
<Oer> vandaar dat die niet pakt, andere taal ?
<Oer> je locales staan dus niet goed, lijkt me
<erkan^> heb je ook geprobeerd: firefox -ProfileManager vanuit de terminalvenster?
<Oer> steld je die vraag aan jezelf? :-D
<Oer> sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<erkan^> huh?
<Oer> misschien moet je even uitloggen en weer in, om geinatalleerde mozilla dingus te activeren ?
<erkan^> volgende keer zal ik het proberen
<erkan^> hmm interesse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Ik heb een vraagje
<Oer> :-)
<Jorisvh> Ik heb hier thuis een desktop-pc met Ubuntu 10.04 en een laptop met windows 7.
<Jorisvh> Graag wil ik mijn laptop met windows willen besturen vanop mijn Ubuntu PC waar ik nu op bezig ben.
<Jorisvh> Ik heb reeds het volgende geprobeerd:
<Jorisvh> Toepassingen -> Internet -> Werkplek op afstand
<Jorisvh> knop [Verbinden] Host: 192.168.1.66
<Jorisvh> Maar het lukt mij niet om verbinding te maken!
<Oer> je ziet niks gebeuren/melding op windows7 ?
<Jorisvh> Ik krijg enkel een  zwart gevuld kader te zien en na enkele seconden verschijnt er een venster: "Verbinding verbroken" "Verbinding met host 192.168.1.66 is gesloten"
<alex-> ik denk dat het probleem meer bij windows ligt Jorisvh
<Oer> wat heb je geinstalleerd op windows ? tightvnc ?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb hiervoor nog geen enkel programma geïnstalleerd op windows.
<Oer> er zal een vnc service nodig zijn op windows
<Oer> lijkt me
<Oer> lukt wss alleen v.a. ultimate http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2010/12/26/ubuntu-de-perfecte-desktop-%E2%80%93-remote-desktop-van-ubuntu-naar-ms-windows-professional-business-ultimate-en-enterprise/
<idefix> #join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Jorisvh> Oer
<Oer> ja?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb de uitleg gelezen (ultimate) en geprobeerd. Ik heb hierover een paar opmerkingen
<Jorisvh> In het gedeelte van Windows Firewall staat "Extern bureaublad" niet in de lijst bij Toegestane programma's en onderdelen
<Oer> wel VNC ?
<Oer> poort 5900 is standaard
<Jorisvh> Vind VNC daar niet terug.
<Jorisvh> Waar moet ik die poort instellen?
<Oer> geen idee..
<Jorisvh> Ik heb in Ubuntu al geprobeerd verbinding te maken met Terminal Server Client’ maar lukt nog niet!
<Jorisvh> Ik krijg een foutmelding: Er is een fout voorgekomen
<Oer> en poortforwarding in je router natuurlijk
<Oer> tenzij het lokaal is, dan is dat niet nodig
<Jorisvh> Details: Autoselected keyboard map nl-be
<Jorisvh> ERROR: 192.168.1.66: unable to connect
<Oer> om extern te testen of 5900 open staat, gebruik ik http://www.canyouseeme.org/ maar dit is alleen nodig voor extern toegang.
<Oer> ik denk dat je in de instelling van windows moet kijken
<Oer> normaal krijg je een melding als je een service opstart.
<Oer> UAC
<Jorisvh> Wat is UAC?
<Oer> dat is die vervelende windows vraag, doorgaan of annuleren
<Jorisvh> naar welke instelling van windows moet ik nu kijken?
<Oer> iets met bureaublad op afstand?
<Oer> ik heb geen idee hoe dat zit met windows 7
<Oer> staat allemaal in die url van leo kardinaals
<viezerd> Jorisvh: werkt je Extern bureaublad wel ?
<Jorisvh> viezerd: Hoe kan ik dit testen?
<viezerd> Jorisvh: http://windows.microsoft.com/nl-NL/windows7/Remote-Desktop-Connection-frequently-asked-questions
<viezerd> Jorisvh: je zal eerst je windows machine moeten configureren ervoor
<Jorisvh> viezerd: bedankt voor jouw link. Ik denk dat ik nu de oorzaak gevonden heb.
<Jorisvh> in deze uitleg staat: U kunt Verbinding met extern bureaublad niet gebruiken om een verbinding tot stand te brengen met een computer waarop Windows 7 Starter, Windows 7 Home Basic of Windows 7 Home Premium wordt gebruikt.
<Jorisvh> Ik gebruik wel Windows 7 Home Premium.
<viezerd> hmm, daar zit idd geen RDP (server) op
<Oer> idd, dat zei leo kardinaals ook al. zelf tightvnc server installeren :-)
<Oer> ( je zei zelf dat je de 'ultimate' uitleg had gelezen )
<Jorisvh> Oer en viezerd bedankt voor jullie hulp! Ik ga er later mee verder doen!
<Oer> succes
<Jorisvh> Tot later!
<viezerd> laters
<Jeroen__> goedenavond
<Jeeves_> hoi
<Jeroen__> kan iemand me op weg helpen om mijn toetsenbord layout goed te krijgen in xubuntu?
<Jeroen__> ik moet voor de bovenste comma spatie in tikken
<Jeroen__> hmmm hier weer niet merk ik
<Jeroen__> heb ik het dan per ongeluk opgelost door een Alt Gr indeling te kiezen?
<Jeroen__> goed....
<Jeroen__> laat maar is al opgelost
<Jeroen__> doeg
<Oer> jippie, voorstel om wubi te wissen om ruimte te besparen, wel als downloadje online
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-23
<lek_>  /leave
<FOAD> Hallo dan.
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> ik kom nog even terug op mijn vraag van gisteren.
<Luckiboy> herhaal hem nog eens een keer
<Luckiboy> voor degenen die er gister niet waren
<Jorisvh> Ik zou graag van mijn ubuntu 10.04 PC de besturing van mijn laptop met Windows 7 Home Premium  willen overnemen.
<alex-> Jorisvh: misschien is teamviewer iets voor je?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb ondertussen gevonden dat windows 7 Home Premium geen ondersteuning heeft voor Extern bureaublad.
<Jorisvh> Als het kan zoek ik nog iets anders dan teamviewer.
<alex-> Waarom?
<Luckiboy> Jorisvh: Je hebt hier ook al een topic over geopend op het forum zie ik, zit hier niets nuttigs tussen?
<Jorisvh> nog niet direct!
<Jorisvh> Zie je mijn laatste vraag op dit forum: Waar kan ik de software vinden om een VNC-server op mijn windows 7 te installeren?
<Jorisvh> alex: zie mijn forum: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/hoe-vanop-mijn-ubuntu-10-04-mijn-laptop-met-windows-7-besturen/msg808871/#msg808871
<Luckiboy> even googlen doet wonderen...
<Jorisvh> alex: er staat hier: Vnc is inderdaad de beste oplossing. Teamviewer werkt ook, maar is wat minder stabiel onder Linux.
<Luckiboy> Jorisvh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8IMlLI1XmE ?
<Oer> tightvnc
<Jorisvh> Oer: Ik heb TightVNC versie 2.0.4 gedownload van  tightvnc.com en geïnstalleerd op mijn windows computer.
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik nu vanuit Ubuntu verbinding maken met mijn windows computer?
<Jorisvh> Kan dit al met Terminal Server Client?
<Oer> als je terminal wilt ja
<Oer> ik zou remmina gebruiken o.i.d. >> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-terminal-server-client-remmina.html
<Oer> elk ander vnc progje is ook goed
<Jorisvh> Ik wil geen terminal. Ik wil het volledige scherm overnemen!
<Raven81> hey.... groeten aan allen hier van het mooie griekse eiland Alonissos
<Oer> groeten uit Haarlem.
<Oer> 19 graden, geen wind
<Raven81> hoe is het om in Nederland te leven (nu)??
<Oer> met ubuntu is het te doen.
<Jorisvh> Oer: Dank je wel voor uw hulp! Het is gelukt!!!
<Oer> netjes.
<Jorisvh> Dus in Ubuntu doe ik nu het volgende: Toepassingen --> Internet --> Werkplek op afstand
<Jorisvh> Met het Ip adres van die computer kan ik verbinding maken en op werken!
<Oer> ja, nu alleen nog lokaal.
<Jorisvh> Ja dit is inderdaat alleen op mijn lokaal thuisnetwerk, maar ik wil ook niet meer! Nogmaals dank en tot een volgende keer!!
<Jorisvh> Saluutjes!
<TheGreatGerard> Ik ben op zoek naar een command line commando waarmee je een klein schermpje opriep en alle input van dat schermpje in de terminal liet zien
<TheGreatGerard> kan iemand mij daarbij helpen?
<oCean> TheGreatGerard: je bedoelt waarschijnlijk xev?
<TheGreatGerard> idd, danku zeer vriendelijk
<TheGreatGerard> vergeet altijd die naam
<TheGreatGerard> ;-)
<lord4163> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-24
<lord4163> Hallo
<Luckiboy> hoi
<lord4163> Welke driver moet ik nou installeren? FGLRX of FGLRX (post release updates)
<trijntje> lord4163: FGLRX, FGLRX post release doet het niet ;)
<trijntje> rare bug in jockey, dus hij kan die driver niet ophalen
<lord4163> ok, raar dat ze die er dan tussen zetten, erg verwarrend ook omdat hij standaard geselecteerd staat
<lord4163> Kijken of ik me pc hierna nog kan opstarten :(
<lord4163> meestal werken ze niet
<lord4163> even opnieuw opstarten
<Luckiboy> Er zit een open plek in mijn unity launcher. Hoe komt dat?
<Luckiboy> goedemiddag allemaal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Stichting Ondersteuning Ubuntu-NL zoekt extra bestuurder. Zie voor meer informatie: http://sounl.org/?q=node/84
<pat__> Ubuntu kan je er ook .exe files mee openen?
<Oer> dat zou misschien wel kunnen met wine
<Oer> !wine
<MwanzoBot> WINE is een manier om windows applicaties op GNU/Linux te gebruiken - Meer informatie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Bekijk de !AppDB voor applicatie geschiktheid waarderingen - Ga naar #winehq voor applicatie hulp - Zie !virtualizers om Windows (of een ander besturingssysteem) te gebruiken binnen Ubuntu
<pat__> oke, is dit tegenwoordig de linux variant? 5jaar geleden linux te instaleren maar toen heten het niet unbuntu.  maar hoe zijn de ervaringen er mee? bij mij gaat het gewoon om thuiswerk, gamen doe ik niet, meer en deels maar tekst verwerking en nieuwsgroepen downloads.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voorinschrijving Ubuntu NL T-shirts is geopend. Zie: http://sounl.org/?q=node/83
<trijntje> pat__: ubuntu is inderdaad een variant van linux, maar wel een populaire
<JanC> pat__: Ubuntu is één van de vele OS'en gebaseerd op linux, en de meesten van ons gebruiken het al een tijdje voor veel meer dan allen dat
<JanC> *alleen dat
<JanC> en er bestaan veel verschillende soorten *.exe-bestanden
<pat__> aha vandaar dat er weinig te vinden is over linux op google, download is bijna klaar en dan maar testen :) hopen dat het goed werkt kan windows er af.
<JanC> (sommige kan je zelfs niet openen in Windows 7...)
<JanC> pat__: bij mij geeft zoeken naar "linux" ongeveer een miljoen resultaten in Google... ☺
<JanC> (en Ubuntu is de 2e)
<pat__> zie je hoe gaar windows al is ;) vorige maand opnieuw geinstaleerd, alles netjes geinstaleerd + updates, dos (ghost) backup, en dit ding loopt nu al weer bagger na alle updates
<JanC> zelf nooit last mee gehad onder Windows, maar ik hoor wel meer zo'n verhalen...
<JanC> (dat was ook > 5 jaar geleden natuurlijk)
<JanC> > 7 jaar zelfs
<pat__> ik werk zelf ontiegelijk veel. misschien maar 2x per week een half uur op de pc voor bank zaken en text verwerking en nieuwsgroepen. en altijd maar updaten en traag of windows crash,
<pat__> en me vrouw gebruikt haar eigen laptop.
<pat__> branden is klaar, instaleren maar, thx fijn weekend
<Linse> avond allemaal
<JanC> dag Linse
<Linse> hoi
<Oer> CasW, wat doe ik het beste op een Asus EEE 900 ?
<Oer> 32 bit xubuntu ?
<CasW> Wat doe jij het beste op een Asus EEE 900... Nou, zelfs Fedora draait er nog op, dus ik zou 's gaan kijken naar een Lubuntu met Unity-elementen of zo.
<Oer> lubuntu ??
<Oer> 0.9 ghrz CPU ..
<CasW> Op de Asus EEE 701 draait Fedora gewoon, met Gnome
<CasW> Maar Xubuntu met Unity-elementen mag ook, hoor :P Ikzelf heb alleen meer met LXDE, omdat het hier zó mooi werkt :D
<Oer> xp is niet vooruit te branden ..
<Oer> wow 20 gb :P
<CasW> Da's meer dan die 701 (4GiB :P)
<Oer> ik ga Xubuntu eerst proberen
<CasW> Succes
<CasW> Vertel me ook of iets Unity-achtigs gelukt is :P
<Oer> ik weet de GPU niet ..
<CasW> Intel GMA
<CasW> Geen hardwareversnelling
<CasW> Hm, ik denk dat ik ook zoiets ga proberen op mijn, gerepareerde :D, netbookje :P
<Oer> kadootje van me broer. hij geeft het beste altijd weg :P
<CasW> Aaardige broer heb ij :D
<Oer> aardiger dan ik, ja?
<CasW> Dat heb ik niet gezegd.
<CasW> Ik bedoel, jij gaf mij een pc met vergelijkbare specificaties, alleen iets groter ;P
<Phr3ak_> hoi
<Oer> oke xubuntu boot, eerst live zien
<Oer> hallo Phr3ak_
<Phr3ak_> wat is hiero allemaal gaande? :P
<Oer> beetje prutsen met een EEE pc
<Phr3ak_> oké
<Oer-EEE900> pompompom
<CasW> Xubuntu? :D
<Bril> Die draait daar prima op.
<Oer> jups, wireless ootb
<Bril> Ik draaide dat op een mindere eee
<Bril> Voordeel is dat ze erg stil zijn
<Oer> wel een klein tb ...
<Bril> ja, en gevoelig
<Bril> gaan snel stuk die tb
<Bril> maar goed, jij hebt nu een wc laptop
<CasW> Ik draai nu nog Fedora (een of andere oude versie, nog met Gnome2) op een 701 :P
<CasW> (Overigens niet mijn idee, maar dat daargelaten :P)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-25
<Kristof_D> Ik heb net een wireless driver geïnstalleerd, maar als ik nu reboot moet ik de driver eerst uitzetten en weer aanzetten voor de wireless echt werkt. Iemand die daarbij kan helpen?
<Gorash> kun je niet gewoon even de adapter aan en uitzetten?
<Gorash> laptop neem ik aan?
<Gorash> of sudo ifdown wlan0
<Gorash> aanzetten is ifup
<Kristof_D> eens proberen
<Kristof_D> niet direct. 't Is echt de driver op zich die aan en uit moet
<Gorash> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gorash> ik zou echt niet weten wat je anders bedoeld dan dit :P
<Kristof_D> dat heeft ook niet hetzelfde effect :D
<Kristof_D> het is een driver onder system->administration->hardware drivers en als ik hem daar uitschakel en terug inschakel doet ie het
<trijntje> Kristof_D: welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<Kristof_D> de LTS
<Kristof_D> (10.04 dus)
<Kristof_D> maar 'k moet vertrekken jammergenoeg. Straks verder prutsen.
<cederic> hallo, kan er mij iemand helpen? ik heb een hp touchsmart pc met touchscreen en windows 7 64 bit ik heb ubuntu lts versie gedownload ook de 64-bit versie maar als ik hem wil installeren bij opstart gaat hij naar de cd en daarna krijg ik de melding no drivers foud abborting installation
<lord4163> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi lord4163 :)
<lord4163> Hoe kon je in XChat de kanalen toevoegen die automatisch moeten opstarten?
<StefandeVries> XChat -> Network List -> FreeNode -> Edit... -> Favorite Channels
<StefandeVries> Uit m'n hoofd
<lord4163> thx :)
<MichaelTel> FreeNode moet dan zijn Ubuntu Servers
<FOAD> De volgende stap is dan xchat verwijderen en overstappen op irssi.
<lord4163> hoezo?
<lord4163> draait irssi ook zonder x?
<lord4163> ja dus
<fabian__> Hoi :)
<fabian__> Hoe verander je je naam in Irssi o.0
<StefandeVries> fabian__, /nick <nickname>
<StefandeVries> Toch?
 * StefandeVries kijkt naar irssi-kenners.
<fabian__> fabian__, /nick lord4163
<lord4163> aah
<lord4163> Mooi :)
<lord4163> begin dit te begrijpen
<StefandeVries> :)
<lord4163> ciao
<Oer-EEEpc> avondjes
<Luckiboy> Oer op een EEEpc?
<Oer-EEEpc> jups, xfce
<Luckiboy> laat timo^ het niet horen :P
<Oer-EEEpc> ow hij heeeft me keurig geadviseerd
<Luckiboy> timo^ en xfce? Gaat dat samen?
<Oer-EEEpc> zo lettertype grooter, dan is het te lezen
<Oer-EEEpc> hij doet iets met lubuntu, dat zal nog rapper lopen denk ik.
<Luckiboy> timo^ heeft (zoals ie het zelf noemt) Kunity, Kubuntu met unity
<Oer-EEEpc> kubuntu heeft a een balkje onderin
<Luckiboy> Hij heeft het gepimpt tot unity
<rork> kubuntu heeft standaard de balk onderin, maar als je hem links, boven, rechts, allemaal of nergens wil hebben kan dat ook.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-18
<lordievader> Goeie morgen
<Vraaghetmaar> Goedemorge!
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar
<Vraaghetmaar> Hoe is het?
<jemark> hi lordievader: heb je een tip (video's/boek wat je aanraad) voor de python studie?
<commandoline> jemark: Engels of Nederlands?
<jemark> commandoline: Engels is goed, mag ook NL
<commandoline> Voor Engels is wel meer beschikbaar. Voor video's: http://pyvideo.org/ zodra je iets gevorderd bent. Staat een heleboel op over best practises etc.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython#Onderwerpen_van_de_lessen <- Workshop die ik voor Ubuntu NL gegeven heb, mocht je liever Nederlands hebben.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ThinkPython <- nederlandse vertaling van het boek 'Think Python'
<commandoline> http://www.sthurlow.com/python/ <- Engelstalig simpel uitgelegd.
<commandoline> en (natuurlijk): http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/
<commandoline> (de Python tutorial, van de makers van Python zelf.)
<JanC> misschien wel handiger om met Python 3 te beginnen tegenwoordig
<commandoline> Er missen nog steeds wel een aantal libraries.
<JanC> steeds minder en minder (en sommige eisen zelfs al Python 3)
<JanC> hangt er dus deels van af wat je wil doen (en wanneer) met Python
<commandoline> Hangt ervan af wat je nodig hebt idd. Twisted/chardet/flask/workzeug/tornado mis ik persoonlijk nog, maar als je die niet nodig hebt kan je idd wel over.
<jemark> commandoline: bedank!
<jemark> commandoline: met 2.7 beginnen of 3.3?
<JanC> jemark: wat wil je doen?
<jemark> JanC: leren, heb interesse in scripts te maken en te leren lezen
<JanC> dan zou ik persoonlijk voor 3.3 kiezen
<commandoline> mee eens, je leert Python 2 er zo bij vervolgens. (andersom ook, maar misschien wordt het inderdaad tijd om eens over te stappen...)
<JanC> als je Python 2.7 code wil lezen dan wel even de verschillen nalezen (er is een document speciaal daarover)
<jemark> JanC: ok, bedankt voor je advies
<jemark> commandoline: ok, bedankt
<JanC> en de officiële tutorial is niet slecht
<jemark> commandoline: gebruik je een speciale programmeer font (consolas wordt voor MS$ gebruikt)?
<JanC> Ubuntu Mono?  ;)
<JanC> of Consolata
 * commandoline gebruikt gewoon de standaard in Geany. Dat is idd Ubuntu Monospace dacht ik.
<JanC> de Droid-fonts hebben ook een bruikbare programmeerfont IIRC
<jemark> JanC: ja, ik heb Consolata , lijkt wel wat op de consolas.
<JanC> en dan is er nog die die Adobe open-sourced heeft
<jemark> JanC: ja, de Sourcecode font
<jemark> JanC, commandoline , ik heb DarkMate als color scheme gekozen in gedit
<jemark> of vim / emacs gebruiken?
<lordievader> jemark: Nee sorry, Codecademy heb ik gebruikt om Python te leren.
<jemark> lordievader: gebruikt volgens mij 2.7 toch?
<lordievader> Ja geloof van wel.
<lordievader> Syntax van python3 is geloof ik net anders...
<jemark> lordievader: ik zal de tutorials doornemen van de python3
<jemark> lordievader: nog een editor gebruikt met kleurtjes en syntax hulp?
<lordievader> jemark: Vim :)
<JanC> bijna elke editor heeft "kleurtjes"
<JanC> maar gebruik gewoon de editor die je gewoon bent
<jemark> lordievader: zal Vim doen :)
<lordievader> jemark: Whee vim :D
<JanC> jemark: kan je al met vim werken?
<jemark> JanC: ja, is geen probleem
<jemark> Jan, zal zoiets als dit moeten doen: https://www.linuxsmith.com/home/?p=1265
<jemark> lordievader: of was dat een grapje? ;) ik zie hier nu ook docs: http://goo.gl/10R4g
<lordievader> jemark: ? Wat zou een grap zijn?
<jemark> lordievader: omdat JanC zo'n opmerking daarna maakt ;)
<JanC> jemark: welke opmerking?
<lordievader> jemark: Ik volg je niet helemaal... Ik vind Vim gewoon geweldig...
<jemark> lordievader: ja, ik ook, maar gebruik je dan gVim of vim in de konsole/gnome-terminal
<lordievader> jemark: Vim console, gebruik het vaak in combo met ssh naar server-vm's. Gui's over een ssh tunnel sturen word dan een beetje vervelend.
<jemark> lordievader: :)dat is waar. ik ga er weer vandoor.
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola people
<Luckiboy> Hallo Vraaghetmaar
<Vraaghetmaar> Is het nog druk geweest vandaag met vraagjes?
<Luckiboy> Valt mee.
<djcb> ah, goed nieuws: https://freecode.com/projects/ttx-teletext-browser
<Vraaghetmaar> okeoje
<Vraaghetmaar> okeoke****
<jemark> djcb: is in Ubuntu? ;)
<djcb> jemark: are you volunteering? :-)
<jemark> djcb: heb hem al in Arch
<djcb> ah, ok
<djcb> da's snel
<jemark> djcb: http://oi49.tinypic.com/v6nghe.jpg
<djcb> ah, goed
<djcb> ttx/ttb screenshots zijn altijd leuk
<djcb> ook jaren later "oh, was dat toen nieuws?!"
<jemark> djcb: :) ja, idd.
<NoirX> hoi
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola
<NoirX> Vraaghetmaar mooie nick
<OerHeks> Ja :-D
<Vraaghetmaar> Tnxs
<NoirX> u wlc
<Vraaghetmaar> daar heb ik over na gedacht :p
<NoirX> Vraaghetmaar wat is je bedoeling ermee
<Vraaghetmaar> nou dat mensen hun vragen stellen haha
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> op welke gebied sta je open voor vragen
<NoirX> ubuntu?
<Vraaghetmaar> jep en nog wat andere dingen zit in verschillende channels dus dan is de naam handig
<NoirX> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Vraaghetmaar> Goedemorgen lordievader
<lordievader> Morgen, Vraaghetmaar, hoe is het ermee?
<Vraaghetmaar> Goed en met jou dan?
<lordievader> Ja gaat lekker, afgezien dat ik slaaperig ben.
<Vraaghetmaar> mooi, dat is wel balen
<lordievader> Ach ja, zo erg is het gelukkig niet. Zo even wat koffie drinken als ik op de universiteit ben ;)
<Vraaghetmaar> Haha
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<NoirX> hey lordievader, hoe was het vandaag op uni
<lordievader> NoirX: Nuttig.
<NoirX> mooi
<NoirX> wat studeer je lordievader als ik vragenn mag
<lordievader> NoirX: Elektrotechniek :)
<StefandeVries> Middag.
<NoirX> geweldig, e-techniek is een complex studie
<NoirX> hey StefandeVries
<lordievader> NoirX: Soms wou je inderdaad dat je wat anders aan het studeren was ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat heb je met elke studie denk ik wel. :)
<NoirX> :)
<NoirX> ik studeer LPI 1, en ben blij mee
<lordievader> NoirX: LPI 1?
<NoirX> lordievader: LPI linux proffissional institue, een certificaat voor juniou linux sysadmin
<lordievader> NoirX: Ahh, juist. Nice, lukt het?
<NoirX> ja gaat lekker, maar wat ik erg vind is, na dat ik 2 verschillende boeken gelezen heb, komt lpi met nieuwe versie, betekent nieuwe boek, dus gaat even duren
<lordievader> Hehe, fijn.
<NoirX> nieuw zijn upstart en systemd en grup 2
<StefandeVries> NoirX: vervelend hè, zoiets.
<NoirX> StefandeVries zeker, maar ik kan positief denken , iets van nieuwe technologieen leren als de nieuwe bios efi enzv.
<khildin> NoirX: LPI1... als dat in een ander/nieuwe boekje komt... het blijft linux basics... kan niet heel anders zijn
<NoirX> khildin niewe revisie betekent update, een lpi 1 is basis, maar lpi 3 niet, zeer geadvaceerd
<khildin> maar je had het over LPI 1...dat is toch echt ERG basic...
<khildin> waarschijnlijk zou je zelfs met een boek van 10 jaar geleden je LPIC-1 gewoon kunnen doen... :)
<NoirX> khildin het is junior linux sysadmin cerificaat, maar geeft echt goed inzicht in linux, maar mijn doel is kans op baan maken
<khildin> Er is steeds meer vraag naar dat soort ervaring... zeker in datacenters...
<lordievader> 16:30 <@SotBot> [Nagios]  OK  sap2 Memory Usage - Memory usage: total:1469.86 Mb - used: 676.02 Mb (46%) - free: 793.84 Mb (54%)
<lordievader> ? What was that... Hmm vage middle mouse button.
<NoirX> hehe lordievader wat een drukke geheugen gebruik
<lordievader> Snap eigenlijk niet waarom dat in mijn cache zat...
<OerHeks> mouse-malware :-D
<khildin> je bent betrapt lordie: je gebruikt stiekum windows met die logitech software troep... :P :P :P
<lordievader> Ik gebruik ook Windows, af en toe...
 * StefandeVries verstopt snel zijn telefoon.
<catscanner> Helaas kun je er soms niet omheen:-(
<OerHeks> zou win95 nog draaien in Vbox  ?
<Timo> StefandeVries: Hoe bevalt WM8 nu eigenlijk? Ik ben er wel benieuwd naar, heeft Nokia (Elop) een goede keuze gemaakt door voor WM te gaan?
<StefandeVries> WP8*
<StefandeVries> Windows Mobile war einmal.
<StefandeVries> Het bevalt mij meer dan prima.
<Timo> Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Intuïtiever en homogener dan Android.
<Timo> Dat lijkt mij ook zeker ja.
<catscanner> Kwestie van smaak lijkt me
<StefandeVries> Het gaat verder dan dat.
<lg188> Goede avond
<lg188> Mijn hardeschijf wordt niet herkend op mijn server. Althans wordt hij herkend op mijn win7 PC
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629262/
<lg188> Volgens deze paste zou alles op sda1 moeten zitten
<lg188> Maar er zit nergens iets in
<lordievader> lg188: Sda is hier niet je root-drive? Normaal is sda namelijk je root-drive.
<lg188> scsi is men root
<lordievader> lg188: Ok, fdisk herkende sda geloof ik niet?
<lg188> en ik moest blijkbaar zelf mounten om een fout afgesloten ding te fixen
<lg188> van windows
<lg188> En dat ik er niet op gekomen ben om die handmatig te mounten stoort me :/
<lordievader> lg188: Bedoel je nou dat het gelukt is sda te mounten?
<lg188>  lordievader jup, hij gaf een error dat hij niet juist was afgesloten via windows
<lg188> en dan mounte hij
<lg188> toch even de inhoud nakijken voor ik zeker kan zijn
<lordievader> Ah mooi dat ie gemount is ;)
<lg188> bingo, Hij is correct gemount
<Vraaghetmaar> CyberGabber
<Vraaghetmaar> iepd verkeerde
<JasperCoenraats> goedenavond
<FOAD> Hoi JasperCoenraats.
<JasperCoenraats> FOAD: hallo
<JasperCoenraats> FOAD: ik vroeg me af of ik ergens een shortcut kan instellen
<JasperCoenraats> in ubuntu
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola
<JasperCoenraats> Vraaghetmaar: hallo. Ik wil graag dat een F-toets de Ducth Quotationmarks gaat kunnen geven
<JasperCoenraats> „O”
<JasperCoenraats> zo
<Vraaghetmaar> ow oke dus je wilt een shortcut toewijzen?
<JasperCoenraats> lijkt me het handigst
<Vraaghetmaar> welke versie ubuntu draao je?
<JasperCoenraats> ]12.01
<JasperCoenraats> ctrl F1 zou dan „ geveb, F2 ” en als het kan crt ~ die vervolgen ~~~~ geeft
<JasperCoenraats> Vraaghetmaar: zou dat kunen?
<Vraaghetmaar> ik bn het even aan het uitxoeken voor je heb een momentje
<Vraaghetmaar_> ben er eeer
<Vraaghetmaar_> verbinding viel weg
<JasperCoenraats> zag het
<JasperCoenraats> aan de _
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik hb welicht iets gevonden wat jou verder zou kunnen helpen
<JasperCoenraats> klinkt goed
<Vraaghetmaar_> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/programma-via-sneltoets-opstarten/
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga 's kijken
<JasperCoenraats> staat heel waar ik niets van snap
<JasperCoenraats> veel*
<Vraaghetmaar_> oke waar kom je niet uit?
<JasperCoenraats> wat ik wil is dus een toets die reageert en een teken geeft
<JasperCoenraats> zoals alt-gr nu ß geeft
<Vraaghetmaar_> oke dus je wilt de toetscombinatie niet toewijzen aan een programma?
<JasperCoenraats> er wordt daar vel gesproken over een sostum toets aanmaken en plakken
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<JasperCoenraats> toewijzen aan een teken of tekenreeks
<Vraaghetmaar_> ow dan had ik er net overheen gelezen
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik ga weer eventjes mijn library in
<JasperCoenraats> „O” gebruik ik net zo vaak als "O"
<JasperCoenraats> snap je de moeilijkheid?
<JasperCoenraats> In libreoffice continu opzoeken en in HTML allerlei lastige codes
<Vraaghetmaar_> ja ik snap m
<Vraaghetmaar_> Hallo ben ik weer sorry dat ik telkens weg val
<JasperCoenraats> geeft niet
<Vraaghetmaar_> aan het begin rijdens de instalatie kon je de toets indeling kieze de ubuntu maakt gebruik van ascii en dos maalt gebruik van de alt combinaties voor letter types in weze bestaat alt niet voor ubuntu het zit hem allemaal in de cntrl shift combo's
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> nu heb ik de ringel-s al daar zitten
<JasperCoenraats> prima
<JasperCoenraats> misschien kan ik een ctrl-shift combi maken voor de gewenste drie
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik geef je even een linkje
<Vraaghetmaar_> de alt toets is dus een erfenis van dos
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<Vraaghetmaar_> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/ascii-tekens-toetsen-combinaties/
<JasperCoenraats> ik kijk ff
<JasperCoenraats> dan krijg ik wel ascii-codes
<Vraaghetmaar_> ben ik weer sorry heb echt heel slecht bereik hiero
<Vraaghetmaar_> http://linuxcomputers.nl/content/26-ubuntu-tips-en-truuks als je een beetje naar beneden scrollt zou je denk ik heeeel blij worden haha
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-20
<Vraaghetmaar_> JasperCoenraats : kijk even hier dit is wellicht precies wat u wilt denk ik http://linuxcomputers.nl/content/26-ubuntu-tips-en-truuks
<Vraaghetmaar_> Lijk bij het onderdeeltje tekens en symbolen
<Vraaghetmaar_> Kijk***
<JasperCoenraats> dat snap ik ja, maar de vraag is nu hoe ik character toewijs aan bijv crtl-shft-1
<JasperCoenraats> dat ze karakters er zijn weet ik wel
<JasperCoenraats> ik vrees als ik dit alles lees dat het niet kan
<Vraaghetmaar_> Uhm vanaf zover kwam ik nog hahaha maar verder zou ik het niet weten mischien iemand anders in deze chat die er antwoord op kan geven (ik gok zelf met wat ik heb gelezen dat het of niet kan of gewoon echt heel moeilijl!)
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga wel ganzevoetjes gebruiken en die later vervangen
<JasperCoenraats> «O» zitten op het toetsenbord met vierde level e.d.
<Vraaghetmaar_> Succes! ik ga maar is slapen tot morgen en anders tot de volgende keer
<JasperCoenraats> jij ook
<JasperCoenraats> slaap wel
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar
<Vraaghetmaar> Hoe is het lordievader ?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou, Vraaghetmaar?
<Vraaghetmaar> Goeedd :D
<Vraaghetmaar> ht is weer saai op me,werk :s
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor offtopic ;)
<Wobbo> Hi, Rhythmbox loopt vast. Eén, twee, trie en hop, hij loopt weer vast, verdwijnt.
<Wobbo> Ik heb het er al afgehaald en weer terug geïnstalleerd, geen succes.
<Jeeves_> sudo restart pulseaudio
<Wobbo> restart: Unknown instance:
<lordievader> Wobbo: Draait PulseAudio? "sudo service pulseaudio status"
<Wobbo> ...
<Wobbo> Ja en nee...
<lg188> Goede middag.
<Wobbo> brb
<lordievader> Hey lg188
<lg188> lordievader: Ik heb een probleem met die hdd dat ik die telkens moet unpluggen om de server te moeten herstarten
<lg188> te kunnen*
<lg188> Want als die insteekt start linux niet
<lg188> en als die niet snel genoeg insteek is mijn minidlna server verward
<OerHeks> staat uP&P aan in den bios ?
<Wobbo> Stomme ... zooi...
<lordievader> lg188: Start linux niet, zou je iets preciezer kunnen zijn?
 * OerHeks vind Clementine beter, en een snellere database hebben dan Rhythmbox
<Wobbo> De boel zorgt weer voor een dramatische update. Gewoon zoets als Rhythmbox loopt vast.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Draait Pulseaudio?
<Wobbo>  restart pulseaudio
<Wobbo> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.76" (uid=1000 pid=3286 comm="restart pulseaudio ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<Wobbo> sorry
<lordievader> Wobbo: Hmm, wacht Pulseaudio draait normaal niet als system service... "ps aux|grep pulseaudio" <-- zou je de output daarvan willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<Wobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630983/
<Wobbo> Met en zonder sudo.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Ik had het over de "ps aux|grep pulseaudio" commando, dat commando gaat niet werken tenzij je PA hebt geconfigureerd om in sytem-mode te draaien.
<Wobbo> audio werk welk voor het inloggen, het moment als gevraagd woord welke gebruiker en wachtwoord hoor ik de default audio ding.
<lg188> lordievader: eh sorry, eten was klaar.
<lg188> lordievader: Ehm ja ssh en Teamspeak zijn niet beschikbaar na zelfs een uur wachten
<lg188> en numlock reageert niet
<lg188> dus zit vast tussen bios en linux
<lordievader> lg188: Hang eens een display aan je server.
<lg188> Ik moet driggend zo'n kabel met usb en vga naar usb kopen. Ik word er gek van dat ik dat niet met men laptop kan besturen
<lordievader> Usb -> Vga? Lijkt me sterk...
<lg188> brb
<lg188> nee usb <- vga
<lordievader> Still, very unlikely.
<lg188> Ik heb een paar kabels gezien die het doen. Geven je een remote desktop achtige interface op host
<lg188> anyway
<lg188> brb
<lg188> back
<lordievader> Welkom terug, lg188
<lg188> ok nu gereboot met de USB-HDD erin
<lg188> okay nu reageert die wel op numlcok
<lg188> numlock en zit die nog in BIOS
<lg188> "602-diskette Boot Record Error"
<lg188> ik heb geen Diskette inzitten nrml
<lg188> nope die is leeg
<lg188> Nog eens proberen
<lg188> Dat is dus een fout waar hij blijft op hangen. Op naar de BIOS
<lg188> Deze error gebeurt voor ik in de config menu kan.
<lordievader> Zit er een diskette station in je server?
<lg188> lordievader: Jup die zit er in maar ik gebruik hem nooit
<lordievader> lg188: Ontkoppel je die, wellicht lost dat het probleem op.
<lg188> Oh god dit wordt weer een heel karwij, ik zit niet zo graag aan hw
<lg188> Ik krijg die Parallele kabel eruit maar die voedings kabel niet :/
<Wobbo> hoe verwijder ik een hele serie. Ik wil van Rhythmbox een update gedaan van extern, maar die wil ik er vannaf.
<lg188> Maakt het uit als die voeding krijg of niet?
<lordievader> lg188: Nee, het is een beetje zinloos om hem eraan te laten. Maar je moederbord heeft zonder data kabel niet door dat er een diskette station aanwezig is.
<OerHeks> idd
<lordievader> OerHeks: ;)
<lg188> lordievader: Dat ding zit vast en heeft geen klemdingen waar ik op moet duwen :/
<lg188> Meh dat ding Zat echt wel HEEEEl vast
<OerHeks> voeding mag ook niet makkelijk losgaan, stevig trekken.
<lg188> en ik had ook niet veel hand vrijheid, was om een hoek
<OerHeks> beetje wiebelen en wobbo'len
<lg188> Okay, even stroom enzo weer insteken
<lg188> worden DRTapes ook als Diskettes gezien?
<lg188> want hij geeft nog steeds die error
<Wobbo> :-P
<lordievader> lg188: Je kan nog steeds niet bij je bios settings?
<lg188> Daar gaan we weer
<lg188> niet als de usb insteekt
<lordievader> lg188: Haal die er eens uit, ga de bios settings na op twee dingen, diskette stuff en usb-legacy stuff.
<Wobbo> sudo apt-get-haal-versie-er-vanaf ppa:wobbo/rhythmbox
<lg188> Ik vond niet direct iets relevants daar dus heb ik het vergetente zegge
<Wobbo> Dat zoek ik...
<lg188> lordievader: ok
<OerHeks> je zoekt een ppa voor rhythmbox, Wobbo ?
<lg188> lordievader: Diskette boot control staat enabled
<lordievader> lg188: Zet dat in iedergeval uit, maar kijk nog wel even verder...
<lg188> lordievader: en integrated Diskette controller
<lg188> staat ook aan
<lordievader> Alles wat maar met die Diskette ding te maken heeft mag uit ;)
<lg188> okay
<lg188> Over PCI settings staat iets over USB controller
<lg188> in PCI*
<lordievader> lg188: Wat staat er?
<lg188> PCI Embedded Conpaq PCI USB Controller    IRQ: 11
<lg188> staan ook scsi adapter port 1, port 2, server adapter en advanced manament controller boven
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm, ach. Wellicht kan je nu wel booten, nu je alle diskette meuk hebt uitgezet.
<lg188> mhm ok
<lg188> Is dat normaal dat die fans beginnen te flippen?
<lg188> Ook al heb ik die case half esloten
<lg188> Ok daar hebben we geen fout meer over
<lordievader> lg188: Met usb-hdd aangesloten of zonder?
<lg188> met
<lg188> en ik denk dat ik het begrijp
<lg188> hier staat grub op
<lg188> maar geen timer
<lg188> maar ik betwijfel dat dit de situatie is zoals ik krijg
<lg188> meestal heb*
<lordievader> Hier = de ubs-hdd? Zolang je er niet naar boot maakt het niet uit of grub erop staat...
<lg188> ja ik heb er ooit grub op geinstaleerd gehad
<lg188> in de veronderstelling dat dat mijn probleem zou oplossen
<lg188> maar
<lg188> Hier de fout zit denk ik hier
<lg188> ik krijg de BIOS
<lg188> en die geeft een hoop F knoppen die ik kan duwen
<lg188> en die blijft daar bij staan
<lg188> die gaat niet door
<lg188> even usb-hdd uitrekken en rebooten
<lordievader> lg188: Ik volg je niet meer. Blijft de server hangen in het bios, of boot deze nou correct?
<lg188> lordievader: Vorige keer had ik op F1 geduwd en dan gaat die verder
<lg188> maar nrml moet die verder gaan zonder dat ik op F1 duw
<lordievader> lg188: Dan is het een bios probleem, niet grub. Hoogst waarschijnlijk iets met drive-detectie.
<lg188> en nu doet die dat ook zonder de usb-hdd
<lordievader> Dat = blijven hangen in het bios?
<lg188> jup
<lordievader> lg188: Kom je nog in de settings page?
<lg188> Sorry dat ik soms onvolledig dingen beschrijf, ben een beetje gefrustreed vandaag.
<lg188> lordievader: Ja de bios blijft hangen in een menu met F1: continue F9:ROMbased setup F10: system partition utility F12: pxe boot
<lg188> En voordien moest die hier na 5 seconden verder gaan
<lordievader> lg188: Ik doelde op de bios-settings.
<lg188> daar kan nog in met F9
<lordievader> lg188: Mooi, kun je de defaults laden?
<lg188> Ik denk het niet, maar zal even alles grondig nakijken
<lg188> Erase non volatile memory?
<lordievader> Nee, defaults laden...
<lg188> Ik heb geen optie om dat te doen in een menu
<lg188> Wacht ik maar screenshot
<lg188> maak*
<lg188> https://twitter.com/lg188/status/314373672741789696/photo/1
<lg188> oh hey POST-F1 prompt enable disable of delayed
<lordievader> Staat het niet ergens in een sub-menu, System Options, Automatic Server Recovery, Advanced Options, BIOS Serial Console?
<lg188> Ik ga die even disablen en zien wat er gebeurt?
<lg188> lordievader: dit lijk met relevant btw https://twitter.com/lg188/status/314374969469579264/photo/1
<lordievader> lg188: Wat zegt de help erover? De status message is wel in de richting ja.
<lg188> Date time en alle setup config wordt verwijderd
<lg188> disk controllers en data nier
<lg188> looks like it, right/
<lg188> ?*
<lordievader> lg188: Jup.
<lordievader> Gegeven dat hij de default terug zet..
<lg188> Wauw
<lg188> in het rood en het geel
<Wobbo> OerHeks: Het ging om "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/rhythmbox", voor versie 2.98.
<Wobbo> Ik wil het gewoon weer terug.
<lg188> "ALL SETTINGS WIL BE RESET TO THEIR DEFAULT VALUES"
<lg188> Wauw
<lg188> 2x dat ik zeg maar damn die fans zijn luid
<lg188> bah nu staat die ingesteld voor win 2008
<lordievader> Maakt dat verschil?
<OerHeks> Wobbo ppa-purge installeren
<lg188> lordievader: ik denk het wel want die vind geen scsi drives
<lg188> waar men OS op staat
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/rhythmbox
<lg188> lordievader: Dat is niet zo goed, denk ik...
<lordievader> lg188: Wat is niet zo goed?
<lg188> Geen OS om te booten omdat hij geen SCSI drives vindt
<Wobbo> Thansk you. Erg bedankt.;
<lordievader> lg188: Nee, niet echt. Is die SCSI niet een optie onder System Options?
<lg188> lordievader: boot controller ingesteld gehad
<lg188> ik heb de boot controller ingesteld op SCSI adapters*
<lg188> no avail
<LaBuenaVida> hoi iedereen,
<lordievader> Hey LaBuenaVida
<lg188> lordievader: De grub van men usb-hdd komt er nu wel te staan maar nogaltijd geen timer
<Ubix__> Hallo, Kan er iemand mij helpen? Ik moet namelijk een linux-machine configureren als router voor een windows server; alle extern verkeer moet dus via die linux-machine passeren. Dit allemaal wordt virtueel gedaan in VirtualBox, maar ik geen idee hoe ik hieraan moet beginnen. Dank bij voorbaat
<lg188> en na dat ik op F! moest klikken
<lg188> lordievader: ne niet die van usb-hdd, die steekt blijkbaar niet in
<lordievader> lg188: Dus de scsi drive?
<lg188> lordievader: Ook al wordt die niet gededecteerd in het begin
<lg188> lordievader: nu nog al die knoppe vermijden
<lordievader> Ubix__: Ik ben er geen expert in, maar heb wel een paar pointers: je hebt in iedergeval 2 netwerk kaarten nodig, daarna moet je iptables configureren dat hij al het inkomende verkeer van de ene kaart op de andere zet <- is zeer veel geklooi. Makkelijker is denk ik om een distro te installeren die ervoor is bedoeld om als router te functioneren/
<lordievader> lg188: Maar de grote vraag, boot hij nu? Zonder of/en met usb-hdd?
<OerHeks> engelse howto router/firewall >> http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/ubuntu-as-a-firewallgateway-router/
<Ubix__> Oké, bedankt, dit helpt mij al wat vooruit!
<lg188> lordievader: ik kan hem booten zonder de USB
<lg188> maar ehm
<lordievader> lg188: Oke dat is een stap vooruit.
<lg188> het ziet er niet zo stabiel uit
<lordievader> Hmm.. dat is minder. Waaraan merk je dat?
<lg188> Python crasht
<lg188> bij een simpele sudo service networking restart, omdat ik de ethernet kabel vergeten was
<lordievader> Tijd voor een disk-check, zou ik zeggen.
<lg188> lordievader: hoe stel jij dat voor te doen?
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm, hij is gemount natuurlijk... bummer. Heb je een live-cd liggen? Moet zeggen dat ik geen ervaring heb met scsi, ik weet dus ook niet of je deze vanuit een live-session kan mounten, maar het lijkt me van wel.
<lg188> lordievader: De cd speler werkt niet tegoei
<lordievader> lg188: Live-usb?
<lg188> Helft van de tijd staat hij niet aan als de server boot
<lg188> lordievader: mhm ik betwijfel het met die usb-hdd maarja
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm, right.. Ahh dat maakt het wel lastig.
<lordievader> lg188: De server boot nog steeds niet als je de usb-hdd inplugt?
<lg188> geeft weer de 602 error, even in config die eruit zwieren
<lg188> Bingo
<lg188> nu om testen als die stabiel is
<lg188> eh
<lg188> Echt geen andere manier dan livedisk?
<lordievader> lg188: fsck houdt niet van gemounte drives.
<lg188> daar kan ik op inkomen
<lg188> Ik zal zien als er nog dingen fout lopen
<lg188> want nu geeft die geen error na een reboot
<lordievader> lg188: Met de usb-hdd ingeplugt? Klinkt goed ;)
<lg188> jup :)
<lg188> over mount, kan ik die dat laten opslaan in fstab?
<lg188> een mount commando laten opslaan*
<lg188> bvb mount /dev/sda /media/usb0
<lordievader> lg188: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<lordievader> lg188: Het werkt stabiel?
<lg188> tot nu toe nog geen errors gekregen
<lg188> lordievader: wat moet ik schrijven als ik geen options wil?
<lordievader> lg188: defaults
<lg188> Mijn yakuake scherm is verdwenen
<Gorash_> weet iemand een fatsoenlijke text-editor zoals notepad++ onder linux?
<Gorash_> heb het helemaal gehad pff
<lordievader> Gorash_: Vim :D
<Gorash_> ja maar dat is echt even teveel leercurve voor nu ;p
<lordievader> Gorash_: Hmm, als je KDE gebruikt Kate. Voor Ubuntu Gedit, je kan ook kijken naar Nano.
<khildin> hey all.... ik probeer eidete (screencast software) te installeren, maar krijg een melding dat dit niet lukt. Kan het zijn dat dit komt doordat ik op 12.10 zit en niet 12.04? install berichten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631406/ iemand een idee?
<Gorash_> ik vind gedit gewoon niet fijn
<lordievader> khildin: Probeer eens "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Gorash_> notepad++ onder wine is het net niet
<Gorash_> net zat ik weer locked met en of andere vage bug, gelukkig sla ik temps op
<khildin> lordievader: dan krijg ik dezelfde melding
<Gorash_> en 0.5l koffie over je toetsenbord werkt ook niet ;p
<khildin> Gorash: waarvoor wil je de editor gebruiken? coden?
<Gorash_> ongeveer.. ben in een programma wat code aan het doen
 * lg188 mentiont emacs
<Gorash_> maar werk gewoon met txt files
<lordievader> khildin: Wat geeft "sudo apt-get install libgranite1" ?
<Gorash_> notepad++ heeft handige truukjes als column select
<OerHeks> khildin, heb je deze ppa gebruikt ? >> https://launchpad.net/~shnatsel/+archive/eidete-daily
<khildin> die zit denk ik in een PPA die ik niet in sources.list heb staan... :-/
<OerHeks> die heeft wel een Quantal 12.10 versie
<khildin> Oerheks: ik heb ppa:shnatsel/eidete-daily gebruikt
<OerHeks> zou moeten werken, report een bug aan hun?
<khildin> mjah
<khildin> Gorash: voor perl code gebruik ik Padre
<khildin> mischien zijn er nog andere modules aan toe te voegen?
<Gorash_> padre, kan die eens proberen
<Gorash_> zoek gewoon iets simpels, cleans, lightweight
<khildin> met code highlghting?
<khildin> anders in de terminal: nano
<Gorash_> code h is wel handig, maar voor code die ik nu doe geen zin. Kun je trouwens niet zelf zoiets aanmaken?
<khildin> lordievader Oerheks: ik denk dat ik de oplossing heb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/eidete/+bug/1080586/comments/4
<Gorash_> zou wel handig zijn, zo moeilijk kan het niet zijn.. werk met wat tags (if else, before entry, after enrty, range allemaal met end endif ect
<Gorash_> als ik zelf zon synthax h. kan aanmaken zou best leuk zijn :)
<khildin> en working... thnx OerHeks, lordievader....
<lg188> Weet iemand als je een laptop kan gebruiken om een hdmi weer te geven>
<lg188> ?*
<Guest11131> ubuntu wil niet correct afsluiten,blijft hangen
<lordievader> Guest11131: Waar blijft deze hangen?
<Guest11131> van de 5 stippen bij afsluiten laden er soms 3 en gaat dan niet verder
<lordievader> Guest11131: Als je in dat scherm op escape drukt krijg je meer info.
<Guest11131> helaas
<lordievader> Guest11131: Voordat hij hangt... Is wel zo handig ;)
<hierisjohnj> hey ik heb 2 hdd op 1 ubuntu en andere win xp maar hoe krijg ik voor elkaar dat ik met opstarten ken kiezen doe nu bios volgorde veranderen
<lordievader> hierisjohnj: Installeer grub op je Ubuntu-hdd. Deze zou de WinXP install moeten herkennen.
<lordievader> Oh en je boot naar de Ubuntu-hdd.
<OerHeks> shift vast houden tijdens boot, dan krijge je grub2 menu
<hierisjohnj> oke dankje
<Guest11131> is gelukt met escape toets en zie 4 problemen
<lordievader> Guest11131: Zou je die willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest11131> zit met ene pc op chat en andere zit ubuntu
<Guest11131> de 4 problemen: the remote application dit not send reply. the message bus security blocked the reply. the replay time expired. the network was broken.
<lordievader> Guest11131: Staat er verder nog iets bij?
<Guest11131> zie ook staan: umount:/run lock:not mounted en umount:/run shm:not mounted   will now halt system halted
<lordievader> Guest11131: Hmm, als hij bij system halted komt. Gaat alles goed lijkt mij. Het is normaal als je met "shutdown" afsluit en het -p vlaggetje vergeet. Waar sluit je mee af?
<jpjacobs> de knop?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: In linux zijn er meerdere wegen naar Rome ;)
<Guest11131> 70 264 987 system halted
<jpjacobs> right, had blijkbaar wat context gemist :p
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Luckiboy> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Luckiboy, hoe is het met jou?
<Luckiboy> Prima hoor.
<Luckiboy> Met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker ;)
<Maikeltje> vroem vroem
<GerritM> ik heb ubuntu geinstaleerd op een externe harde schijf en aangegeven dat ik bij het opstarten wil kiezen tussen ubuntu en windows     als ik nu het systeem op
<GerritM> start krijg ik demelding no such device : cbd800ac-cc66-40f5-94157d9316fc.     grub rescue>    Ik heb geprobeerd windows terjg te zetten naar een eerder herstel punt (met de windows cd) maar dat bied geen oplossing   wat moet ik doen om windows weer draaiend te krijgen
<Maikeltje> probeer eens te booten met een live cd of usb stickie
<Maikeltje> iig de ducktape oplossong
<OerHeks> werkt het wel met de externe harde schijf ingeschakeld?
<GerritM> wat is en live cd, ik hebgeen usb stick wel een ubuntu dvd die werkt ok wel maarwat moet ik doen als ubuntu via de dvd draait om windows weer te herstellen    ik heb geen ubunutu ervaring
<Maikeltje> vaak kan je zeggen boot from disk bij et opstarten van die dvd
<GerritM> Ik kan zowel de windows als de ubuntu dvd gebruiken maar een herstel punt van windows geeft geen oplossing  met de ubuntu dvd krijg ik ubuntu wel draaiend maar hoe dan verder.  het lijkt wel of er een extra partitie E: is aangemaakt
<Maikeltje> kijk eens bij het start menu
<Maikeltje> vaak krijg je dan :boot from disk
<Maikeltje> en trek idd overbodige dingen eruit zoals externde hdd's
<GerritM> ik hebde externe harddisk uitgeschakeld krijg de melding boot from cd dvd  en als ik niets doe de melding zo als eerder genoemd met als laatste regel  grub rescue >
<GerritM> .
<Maikeltje> maar je kan wel doorstarten met dvd?
<Maikeltje> iemand moet ff overnemen ik ga de avonddienst in
<GerritM> ja dan werkt ubuntu wel
<Maikeltje> goed, google ff naar reinstall grub
<Maikeltje> of install grub enzo
<Maikeltje> genoeg tutorials
<Maikeltje> ik moet nu echt gaan
<GerritM> ikga het proberen inieder gevalbedankt
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Waarom kan ik het pakket hashdeep niet vinden in de repo?
<lordievader> lord4163: apt-cache search hashdeep
<lord4163> lordievader: ik vind hem niet hoor
<lordievader> lord4163: Dan staat het niet in je repo ;) Moet je er niet een ppa voor toevoegen?
<lord4163> Geen idee :P
<lord4163> Er is wel een man pagina http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/hashdeep.1.html
<StefandeVries> Draai je lucid?
<StefandeVries> Lees vooral even provided by...
<StefandeVries> md5deep moet je hebben. ;)
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Oke bedankt :)
<marcv> navond
<lordievader> Hey marcv, hoe is het ermee?
<marcv> Goed, dank je. Jij?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker ;)
<marcv> ik zit met een probleempje, ik hoop dat iemand hier me kan helpen
<lordievader> Wat is je probleem(pje), marcv ?
<marcv> Ik ben een stuk van m'n vensters kwijt. dwz, ik kan vensters niet meer resizen, maxen en minnen
<Skald_9_> welke GUI gebruik je ?
<marcv> xfce
<Skald_9_> wat zie je nog wel ?
<marcv> verder alles
<marcv> kan alleen vensters niet oppakken enzo
<marcv> mis dus een balk bovenin met die functies
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Geweldig het werkt :)
<Skald_9_> ik gebruik ook xfce  maar nog niet meegemaakt
<Skald_9_> wat was het probleem ?
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Nu even XP in Virtualbox installeren en proberen
<marcv> mmhhh..  oppakken lukt toch wel bij sommige vensters. Terminator niet, firefox wel
<Skald_9_> ik gebruik geen terminator, bij welke lukt het ook niet ?
<marcv> vervelende is dat dat lastig testen is omdat irc gebruik in terminalvenster (weechat in terminator) en die kan ik niet opschuiven waardoor ik niet bij m'n progs kan
<marcv> zal f2 eens proberen
<marcv> sterker nog, terminator staat de focus niet af...
<marcv> maar wat ik er zo van zie kan ik gui-progs wel oppakken vanwege de balk met file, edit etc
<marcv> een terminalvenster heeft dat niet dus is er nix om vast te pakken
<marcv> probleem blijft bestaan dus
<marcv> niemand die weet welk proces verantwoordelijk is voor de "vensterdecoratie"?
<Skald_9_> instellingenbeheer > vensterbeheer al eens nagekeken ?
<marcv> die wil niet starten, vermoedelijk omdat het bijbehorende proces niet gestart is
<marcv> maar als iemand weet welk proces dat is (vensterbeheer) kan ik dat starten in een terminal. Misschien krijg ik dan een foutmelding terug waar ik iets mee kan...
<Skald_9_> https://sites.google.com/site/wandabloglinuxxubuntu/4-de-toolbox-terminal-commando-s-tips-tricks-codecs-en-info
<Skald_9_> art:12
<Skald_9_> Art: 12  Beeldfout verhelpen moest eens een keer één of beide vensterranden wegvallen.
<marcv> kan hier helemaal niks ben ik bang. Kan de link niet openen of in een browser typen zonder irc te sluiten..
<marcv> is er een commando dat ik in de terminal kan proberen?
<Skald_9_> copy/paste ?
<marcv> werkt niet omdat de focus op de terminal blijft hangen
<marcv> anders grijp ik dit gezeik maar aan om weer eens een andere distro te proberen denk ik
<Skald_9_> Een bekende fout in vorige versies van Xubuntu was, dat een enkele keer de vensterranden konden wegvallen.
<Skald_9_> Waarschijnlijk is dit in Xubuntu 11.10 hersteld ,maar voor alle zekerheid: als het toch gebeurt, dan kunt u dit verhelpen:
<Skald_9_> Hulpmiddelen - Terminalvenster
<Skald_9_> Tik de volgende toverspreuk in (voorkom fouten: kopieer en plak):
<Skald_9_> xfwm4 --replace
<Skald_9_> Druk op Enter.
<Skald_9_> Daarmee herstart u de vensterbeheerder, en dan is de boel weer in orde.
<marcv> dank je, ga ik proberen
<marcv> that did te trick! Dank!
<Skald_9_> np
<marcv> moet ik toch nog even wachten met een andere distro ;-)
<Skald_9_> zelf ook weer iets bijgeleerd
<OerHeks> samen spelen, samen leeren
<marcv> ik meende me al zoiets te herinneren als optie, lang geleden eerder tegengekomen maar lastig te zoeken als je met het probleem zit :-)
<KooeeeeennN> hallo, even een klein libreoffice vraagje:
<KooeeeeennN> hoe splits je een cel in tweeën?
<StefandeVries> o
<StefandeVries> 0
<StefandeVries> 8
<StefandeVries> oo
<KooeeeeennN> wat?
<OerHeks> https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Merging_and_Splitting_Cells
<KooeeeeennN> ja klopt die had ik dus ook al
<KooeeeeennN> maar 'splitting' werkt dus blijkbaar alleen bij cellen die je eerder gemerged had
<OerHeks> of deze https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Split_Cells
<KooeeeeennN> ja helaas is die optie dus grijs als je een enkele cell wilt splitsen
<KooeeeeennN> (probeer maar eens een cell in een leeg document te splitsen)
<OerHeks> voeg eerst eens een lege cel toe?
<OerHeks> ik heb hier geen LO op staan, kan niet meekijken
<OerHeks> je spitst de inhoud dacht ik, niet de cel
<KooeeeeennN> ja maar ik wil dus de cell
<KooeeeeennN> ben een planning aan het maken in LibreOO, waarbij iedere week een kolom is
<KooeeeeennN> nu wil ik een week dus 'splitsen', waarbij er dus 1 cell in kolom b gesplitst moet worden
<KooeeeeennN> maar blijkbaar kan het dus niet, dan verzin ik wel wat anders om het leesbaar weer te geven:P
<KooeeeeennN> iig bedankt:)
<OerHeks> succes
<KooeeeeennN> thxn
<FOAD> Je moet het omgekeerd doen, KooeeeeennN.
<FOAD> Allerlei cellen joinen.
<FOAD> Overigens ben ik daar op filosofische gronden tegen.
<KooeeeeennN> hmm inmiddels al anders opgelost (voor iedere week 2 kolommen genomen)
<KooeeeeennN> maar hoezo ben je daar op alle filosofische gronden tegen?
<FOAD> Omdat de basis van een spreadsheet een rooster is.
<KooeeeeennN> ja heb je idd gelijk in
<KooeeeeennN> maar ach dat maakt mij niet zoveel uit: ik gebruik dit soort dingen toch nooit, en als ik het dan een keer nodig heb moet het gewoon werken
<KooeeeeennN> maar het is inmiddels gelukt hoor:)
<KooeeeeennN> voor tekstverwerken en verslagen schrijven gebruik ik liever Latex ipv al dat fance GUI van libre- of microsoft office
<KooeeeeennN> fancy*
<OerHeks> Abiword doet het prima, en voor alle ebooks en pdf gebruik ik Calibre
<StefandeVries> LateX for the win.
<KooeeeeennN> hihi nice StefandeVries:)
<FOAD> LaTeX is aardig voor mensen die TeX niet aankunnen.
<KooeeeeennN> jaja
<KooeeeeennN> net als C aardig voor mensen die assembly niet aankunnen
<FOAD> Dat is anders.
<StefandeVries> LaTeX is de basis voor Lilypond.
<FOAD> Ik gebruik altijd TeX.
<StefandeVries> LilyPond op basis van TeX is niet mogelijk.
<KooeeeeennN> nooit van gehoord, maar op wikipedia ziet Lilypond er wel geniaal uit:)
<StefandeVries> Dat is het ook.
<FOAD> Lilypond is sweet.
<StefandeVries> LilyPond, sorry.
<FOAD> Ik vergeef het je.
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig maar.
<OerHeks> "multiple security issues with ClamAV. An attacker could use these issues to cause ClamAV to crash, resulting in a denial of service, or possibly execute arbitrary code." zelfs antivirus is niet veilig
<FOAD> Is dat gek?  Nee.
<KooeeeeennN> antivirus meot je ook maar vertrouwen (is vaak closed sourcen en wie weet hoeveel backdoors erin zitten)
<OerHeks> ClamAV is opensource
<KooeeeeennN> open source av? nice, wist niet dat dat bestond:)
<OerHeks> rkhunter voor rootkits, en clamav voor een smb share ofzo. effin, een rootkit zoeken doe je van een live cd, niet van een draaiend systeem
<KooeeeeennN> uhu, al ben ik er op ubuntu gelukkig nog nooit één tegengekomen *klopt af*
<OerHeks> voor een mailserver spamassasin, meer zou ik zo niet weten.
<KooeeeeennN> ja klopt
<Maikeltje> hmm ga een wordpress farm draaien
<Maikeltje> en dan heb je ineens anderde problemen
<ichat> een wordpress farm?
<StefandeVries> Veul Wordpressinstallaties.
<OerHeks> Ik zou een minecraft-farm doen.
<ichat> @oerheks,   persoonlijk vind ik het bijzonder jammerlijk  dat er geen  goedkoop / simpele variant is van  Essets antivir tools... hun   mailserver projection en fileserver protection is op zń zachts gezegt  TOP  alleen om de een of ander verd*de reden willen ze geen  small / home office versie uitbrengen    dat heb ik trouwens wel vaker gemerkt ALS men al linux versies uit brengt.
<ichat> OerHeks:  been there - done that
<ichat> alleen minecraft is nogal verveulend omdat de meesten  er mods en dergelijke op willen,  en laat de meesten van die mods nu juist veul geheuken leaks hebben
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> jahvah
<ichat> het jailen werkt dan trouwens nauwelijks en met echte virtualisatie heb je meer overhead dan je lief is...
<ichat> HEEL erg jammer dus :P
<StefandeVries> Minecraft is wel vet. <3
<ichat> persoonlijk vind ik minecraft nogal ´saai´    als je eenmaal op de bodem zit  is er weinig nog te beleven
<ichat> persoonlijk zou ik denk ik liever zien dat er op tal van vlakken eens echt iets werdt onwikkeld,
<ichat> ik bedoel  3 graan = 1 brood =  en waar is dan de oven = de bakker   de molen etc etc    waarom heb je geen slager nodig om  vlees van een koe te verwerken,     ik weet dat er mods zijn die delen hiervan proberen op te lossen, maar ik zou MC pas weer leuk gaan vinden als  er zoiets bestond als afhankelijkheid van vilagers (ze voor je laten werken,     als minecraft een beetje meer weg  had van freesiv (maar dan in first person 3d)...
<ichat> nu is het verstand op null en graaaaf... - gaaap
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<OerHeks> Hoi lordie
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe gaat het met jou?
<OerHeks> Ik ben in de lente-mood. en U ?
<lordievader> Ik wil dat het eens wat warmer word, verder gaat het goed.
<GerritM> goede middag, ik heb gisteren voor het eerst in mijn leven ubuntu geinstalleerd. Het lijkt goed te werken alleen krijg ik mijn draadloze pci kaart niet werkend het is een broadcom bcm 4306 802.11b-g  als ik in de terminal mode lspci in type krijg ik een lijst waar onder nummer 03:00.0  Netwerk controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b-g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03).    Is dit de draiver en hoe kan ik zien of mijn wire
<Vraaghetmaar> Goedeavond iedereen!
<FOAD> Hoi Vraaghetmaar.
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Skald_9_> ik zit met een vraagje ivm terminal history
<Skald_9_> hoe komt het dat commandos soms wel en soms niet bewaard worden/blijven ?
<OerHeks> max aantal regels history?
<Skald_9_> recente dingen niet meer te zien, die van langer geleden nog wel
<Skald_9_> Ik gebruik Guake & Xfce Terminalvenster
<Maikeltje> tmux?
<Maikeltje> dat soort dingen
<Maikeltje> soms sla je het dan niet op
<OerHeks> ctrl + R om te zoeken
<OerHeks> = zoeken met aanvullen
<OerHeks> misschien zijn de recente dingen al eerder gelogd.
<Skald_9_> dat zou het kunnen zijn
<Skald_9_> hoewel, als ik history commando gebruik zie ik toch verschillende keren hetzelfde staan
<OerHeks> maar goed, met die snel keuze kan het ook snel fout gaan :P
<Skald_9_> niet echt een probleem; gewoon vreemd, ik zie in de recente regels bijvoorbeeld iets staan dat ik weken geleden heb geinstalleerd
<Maikeltje> het is ook zeker niet volmaakt
<Maikeltje> google er maar op
<lg188> Goede avond. Ik was aan het prutsen met gparted op een USB-key maar na de grub gebeurt er niets
<lg188> en als ik de ubuntu USB-key gebruik doet hij niks en skipt hij naar Win7
<OerHeks> en als je in de bios boot van usb aanzet, en tijdens boot de boot-override gebruikt en idem op usb zet?
<CyberGabber> lg188: Boot je ook daadwerkelijk van deze USB-key? Je BIOS moet wel 'booten van usb' ondersteunen
<OerHeks> ik kom tegen dat je dat 2x moet doen om te kunnen booten
<OerHeks> owja, eerst usb insteken en in bios gaan, om te selecteren wil ook helpen.
<CyberGabber> lg188: Wat voor een merk laptop/pc is het?
<lg188> CyberGabber: Ja ik heb de hdd boven de boot order gezet en met F12 kan ik selecteren welke ik wil booten, en nrml gaat die niet terug naar boven.
<lg188> Maarja
<lg188> Eh BIOS staat kortweg correct
<CyberGabber> Als het een HP is, aanzetten met aangesloten USB, dan F9 drukken. Dan kun je de USB kiezen om vanaf op te starten.
<OerHeks> opmama's laptopmoet ik bootvolgorde veranderen naar usb, en bij hdd ook de usb drive selecteren
<OerHeks> of heeft het wel gewerkt, lg188 ?
<lg188> Ja de bios werkt prima
<lg188> ik heb grub tevoorschijn gekregen van gparted usb-key
<lg188> maar niet die van ubuntu
<OerHeks> hmmz trek de power kabel eruit, houd de powertoets 5 sec vast en probeer opnieuw.
<lg188> OerHeks: Kan je uitlegen waarom dat zou werken?
<OerHeks> ownee, dat is als je de kast open maakt.
<lg188> OerHeks: dat is voor je cmos te reseten veronderstel ik.
<OerHeks> hoe heb je de ubuntu aangemaakt, unetbootin?
<lg188> eh neen dat niet
<lg188> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<lg188> De enigste samen met lili die soms werkt
<lg188> ik zal unetbootin proberen
<Gorash_> Hi!
<Gorash_> Weet iemand indien ik een NFS mount heb van een server naar een client via fstab, of na uitzetten van client en weer aanzetten de mount live blijft?
<lg188> Gorash_: en hoe doe je dat met fstab? een link alleen is ook goed.
<Gorash_>   << client
<Gorash_> 192.168.1.6:/media/storage2/DVD/Movies /home/paradoxical/Movies/DVD nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr  << fstab
<Gorash_> 't werkt
<lg188> mhm
<lg188> also failsafe mode van grub stond er blijkbaar, dan werkt die wel
<lg188> wat stopt gparted van een partitiete verkleinen? Ik heb de hele hardeschijf zelfs opvoorhand gedfragmenteerd
<Thijs529> hoe kan ik een sleep commando toegevoegen bij Opstart-toepassingen??
<Thijs529> Doe ik dat via de terminal?
<lg188> Goeie nach en waarschijnlijk tot morgen
<lg188> goede nacht*
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-23
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Ik heb LTSP geinstalleerd in VirtualBox, hoe boot ik nou een client?
<lord4163> slapen jullie nog ofzo?
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<lord4163> LTSP draait hoor :)
<DhrElien> ik draai Ubuntu 12.4 en zou graag mijn beeld doorsturen naar een apple tv, iemand een idee of dit kan of ervaring heeft met een programma?
<lordievader> Goede middag
<jemark> lordievader: goede middag
<OerHeks> gksudo service sneeuw restart
<OerHeks> error sneeuw not found :-(
<lordievader> OerHeks: sudo service lente start
<OerHeks> ow ik zat aan sneeuwd te denken
<lordievader> Hey jemark, hoe is het met jou?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik denk dat je voor sneeuw "service winter" moet hebben ;)
<jemark> lordievader: alles goed hier, bedankt. /etc/init.d/koudengrijsweer stop
<lordievader> Werkt die wel, jemark? Alles wat ik heb geprobeerd werkt niet... :(
<jemark> lordievader: nee, werkt hier ook niet... :P
<lordievader> :(
<jemark> lordievader: brrr, 3 graden hier en grijs/nat met wind
<lordievader> Klinkt bekend..
<WimD> goede middag, kan iemand mij helpen? Ik kan ubuntu 9.02 niet meer starten. Hij geeft het volgende aan:"acpi_rs_create_pci_routing_table" ik heb al vaker gestart met acpi=off en pnp=off, maar dat werkt niet
<lordievader> WimD: 9.04 word al een tijdje niet meer gesupport, wellicht een goede tijd om een nieuwere versie te installeren?
<jemark> WimD: probeer en nieuwere Live CD zoals Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<jemark> WimD: support van de Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS eindigd in April 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jemark> WimD: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<WimD> klopt, maar. ik krijg de iso niet op een 700 mb schijf of ik doe het niet goed. Bovendien wil ik niet steeds weer van voren af beginnen en alles weer kwijt zijn omdat ik de terminaltermen niet ken.
<lordievader> WimD: Dat is het fijne aan een aparte /home partitie :). En het zou best kunnen dat de live-cd is gedropt in 12.04 en dat het alleen nog maar een live-dvd is. (Is voor Kubuntu het geval.)
<jemark> WimD:  heb je niet ergens een oude Live CD of een DVD van een linux maganzine?
<tm-afk> even een vraag, hoe krijg ik ub terug bij het opstarten? hij start nu vista, maar gister had ik ub geinstalleerd.
<jemark> WimD: hoe had je de 9.04 geinstalleerd?
<WimD> Je bedoeld dat ik het op een dvd moet branden. Ik heb nu een apparte partitie, naast Windows Vista. Als Ubuntu niet meer werkt dan rest mij niets anders dan de partitie te verwijderen en weer via de cd een nieuwe partitie aan te maken en zo Ubuntu weer te installeren. Ik weet dat dit omslachtig is maar ik weet geen andere manier. Vandaar dat ik om een oplossing van het probleem vroeg
<OerHeks> tm-afk, als je ook grub2 hebt geinstalleerd, houd shift vast tijdens boot om in het menu te komen
<lordievader> tm-afk: Hou eens shift ingedrukt als je opstart, als het goed is krijg je dan het grub-menu.
<lordievader> Hehe, OerHeks was me net voor..
<WimD> Ik heb Ubuntu via. een gebrande cd geinstalleerd
<jemark> WimD: als je bestanden op de Ubuntu hebt die je wil bewaren kun je opstarten via de oude Ubuntu cd, Live CD of "proberen" kiezen en dan kun je nog bij je bestanden.
<lordievader> tm-afk: Zou je het in de channel kunnen houden.
<WimD> Kan ik U 12.4 over de oude Ubuntu 9.04 versie heen installeren zonder dat ik mijn Windows Vista kwijtraak?
<lordievader> tm-afk: De bootloader word geinstalleerd als je Ubuntu installeerd, ja. Heb je toevallig Windows erna nog geinstaleerd?
<tm-afk> nee, lordie daarna windows niet gein. ik zal t proberen. dank je wel.
<WimD> <jemark> ik kan wel bij mijn bestanden (gezamenlijk gebruik Win/Ub), maar dan ben ik al mijn ge"instaleerde apps wel weer kwijt
<jemark> WimD: welke apps ben je kwijt? Je kan Ubuntu nadat je de bestand die belangrijk zijn heb bewaard opnieuw installeren met 12.04.2 . Je kun eventueel eerst in Windows je Linux partitie verwijderen.
<jemark> WimD: je kunt dan weer opnieuw nadat de Linux partitie is verwijderd en je een lege partitie hebt aangemaakt opnieuw de Ubuntu 12.04.2 installeren en aangeven tijdens de installatie dat je Ubuntu naast je Windows wil installeren.
<jemark> WimD: ik ga even weg (blijf wel idle) mocht je verder een vraag hebben zal ik het later beantwoorden
<WimD> Je hebt gelijk, maar wilde kijken of het op een makkelijke manier zou kunnen.  Ik ga 12.04.2 LTS downloaden, hopelijk past die op een CD 700. Iets anders heb ik niet in huis behalve een dvd rw maar ik weet niet of je die bootable kunt maken en ik begin dan opnieuw, Bedankt voor je advies.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso           13-Feb-2013 22:21  695M en de i386 is 4 mb kleiner, moet lukken
<lordievader> Success WimD!
<WimD> dank je
<Gorash> Hmm, wat vinden jullie een acceptabele HDD temp? Ik heb in mijn server nu 2 drives onder elkaar hangen
<Gorash> 37 - 39 geeft hddtemp aan
<OerHeks> netjes
<Gorash> zit maar 1 cm tussen de disks. Mijn desktop heeft 35c - 36c open kast
<OerHeks> bij zwaar copieergedrag kan dat rustig oplopen tot 50 graden.
<Gorash> misschien maar ff testen
<Gorash> ben beetje bang voor de airflow
<OerHeks> hang ze meer uit elkaar, als je die ruimte hebt
<OerHeks> maar ik maak me geen zorgen bij die temp.
<Gorash> ok! goed om te horen
<Gorash> ja heb helaas de ruimte niet!
<Gorash> gewoon ff in de gaten houden, wel lekker 3TD extra opslag :P
<Gorash> *tb
<OerHeks> 500 Gb begint nu vol te raken, ik zal er een TB bij zetten.
<Gorash> Bij mycom een barracuda
<Gorash> 3TB voor 114 euro
<OerHeks> ja wreed
<Gorash> niet normaal meer!
<Gorash> ben ik wel ff zoet mee, als deze vol is dan pleur ik heb gewoon in een nas met een 2e schijf
<Gorash> huisgenoot hier heft 3TB films, ik ga ff langs morgen ;)
<raisa> hallo iedereen
<warddr> hallo raisa
<OerHeks> :-)
<raisa> eerste keer op ubuntu en het bevalt mij wel
<dirk> hallo ik heb een vraag
<dirk> kan iemend mijn helpen
<warddr> stel maar, dan kunnen we zien of we kunnen helpen
<dirk> ik heb net ubuntu 12.10 geinst. maar nu kan ik geen software meer installeren via ubuntu softwarecentrum omdat mijn wachtwoord niet meer klop
<dirk> hoe kan ik dit achterhalen
<warddr> staat de capslock af (of aan, als dat per ongeluk tijdens de installtie zo was?)
<dirk> ik ga proberen
<JanC> Gorash: als ik me niet vergis kan een disk gerust 70-80-90 °C worden
<JanC> dirk: ook qwerty vs. azerty proberen als dat niet werkt
<warddr> als het echt niet werkt kan je altijd dit proberen om een nieuw wachtwoord te kiezen: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/wachtwoordvergeten
<JanC> (mocht je azerty gebruiken)
<dirk> bijde opties geprobeerd maar maakt niets uit
<dirk> ik heb het root password al veranderd maar dit helpt ook niet
<dirk> ik heb een qwerty board
<JanC> je moet het gebruikerswachtwoord aanpassen, lijkt me
<warddr> ken je het root password?
<dirk> sorry het password dat je in je root kan eranderen
<dirk> zoals je aangaf in de bovenstaande link
<JanC> en dat is de gebruiker die je aangemaakt hebt tijdens de installatie?
<dirk> ja
<dirk> maar het gaat om een password uit de sleutelbos
<JanC> uh
<JanC> WiFi?
<dirk> ja
<JanC> en auto-login?
<dirk> daar vraagt ie ook om een password
<JanC> is dit een home-dir van een vorige installatie?
<dirk> voor ik die instellingen kamn eranderen
<dirk> weet ik niet
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "weet ik niet"?
<dirk> @ <JanC> is dit een home-dir van een vorige installatie?
<JanC> stond er vroeger al Ubuntu op die PC?
<JanC> of een andere linux?
<dirk> eerst windows7 en toen mulitboot Ubuntu
<JanC> en nu opnieuw Ubuntu geïnstalleerd?
<dirk> andaag een update gedaan naar 12.10 en sindsdien accepteerd hij mijn pass niet meer
<JanC> oh, update
<JanC> of nieuwe installatie?
<dirk> update
<dirk> ik heb wel vaker geupdate maar nooit problemen gehad heb al ubuntu sinds versie 10
<JanC> dus via update-manager, en niet vanaf CD...
<JanC> hm
<JanC> gebruik je auto-login of niet?
<dirk> ff kijken
<JanC> dirk: moet je je wachtwoord ingeven bij het inloggen?
<dirk> nee
<JanC> auto-login dus
<dirk> maar als ik wil ontgrendelen in "gebruikers en accounts"moet ik ook weer dat password invullen
<JanC> en dat werkt niet?
<dirk> dat password moet ik juist achterhalen
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> had je dat niet aangepast of opnieuw ingesteld?
<dirk> nee
<JanC> via de methode op die site?
<dirk> ik heb alleen geupdate en daarna herkenthij mijn paa niet meer
<dirk> werkt niet
<JanC> leg uit: "werkt niet"?
<JanC> het aanpassen geeft een fout, of na het aanpassen werkt het niet, of...?
<dirk> ik heb mijn pass veranderd
<dirk> maar ook dat pass werkt niet
<dirk> zoals mount -n -o remount, rw /
<dirk> snap er echt heeeeeelemaal niet meer van
<dirk>  ik ben echt niet onbekent met ubuntu
<JanC> dirk: het is "remount,rw", niet "remount, rw" (geen spatie!)
<dirk> dat bedoel ik ook... sorry
<dirk> heb ik gedaan
<JanC> en daarna kan je het grafische gebruikersbeheer niet unlocken?
<JanC> "gebruikers en accounts"
<dirk> nee
<JanC> weird
<JanC> kan je sudo gebruiken in de terminal?
<dirk> ja
<JanC> strange
<dirk> vindt ik ook
<dirk> als ik sud gebruik krijg ik een lijst
<dirk> sudo
<JanC> ?
<dirk> als ik sudo intik in de terminal krijg ik een lijst
<JanC> wat als je "sudo whoami" (zonder de aanhalingstekens) doet?
<dirk> dan krijg ik.....
<dirk> [sudo] password for dirk
<dirk> dan tik ik mijn pass in
<dirk> en dan krijg ik......
<dirk> sorry try again
<JanC> daar geef je het wachtwoord in dat je ingesteld hebt met passwd (van die webpagina eerder)?
<JanC> "passwd dirk"
<dirk> werkt niet
<JanC> en je hebt geen foutmeldingen gekregen toen je die webpagina volgde?
<dirk> nee hoor
<dirk> gewoon normaal gevlgd
<JanC> zit je nu on-line met die machine of een andere?
<dirk> hier op de chat alleeen
<dirk> mijn browser pass werkt wel gewoon
<JanC> wat is een "browser pass"?
<dirk> ik moet iik een pass invoeren als ik mozilla opstart en die was hetzelfde als het wachtwoord in het softwarecentrun
<JanC> eh
<JanC> klinkt als keychain wachtwoord om WiFi key to unlocken
<StefandeVries>  
<StefandeVries> Excuses.
<JanC> dirk: en dat wachtwoord werkt ook niet?
<dirk> dat is het ook .. een sleutelring pass
<dirk> nee niet echt
<JanC> dus het sleutelring-wachtwoord werkt nog wel voor de sleutelring?
<dirk> raar he?
<JanC> kan je nog eens de procedure op die webpagina volgen, en daar het wachtwoord voor 'dirk' instellen op datzelfde wachtwoord?
<dirk> alleen voor de browser
<dirk> en de rest v de instellingen niet
<JanC> dat heeft niks met de browser te maken, maar alles met het netwerk
<JanC> (uiteraard heb je internet nodig voor de browser, vandaar)
<JanC> maar probeer eens de procedure van die website opnieuw te volgen
<dirk> maar hoe kan het dan dat het bij de browser wel werkt en bij de rest niet
<JanC> niet de browser
<JanC> het netwerk
<dirk> oke
<JanC> het WiFi-wachtwoord voor je draadloos netwerk zit in de sleutelring
<dirk> oke
<JanC> en het wachtwoord dat je ingeeft is om de sleutelring te "openen"
<dirk> ben je er zo nog/
<dirk> ik ga ff herstarten en opnieuw een pass ingeven
<JanC> ik ben er nog even
<dirk> oke zo terug
<JanC> en als je m'n naam ("JanC") in het kanaal gebruikt krijg ik een signaal  ☺
<dirk> oke tot zo
<dirk> Janc
<JanC> yep  ☺
<dirk> het is gelukt
<JanC> \o/
<dirk> ik had toch een verkeerd pass
<dirk> opnieuw ingevoerd en nu werkt het goed
<JanC> kan gebeuren, tikfout of zo
<JanC> ☺
<dirk> super bedankt voor de hulp
<dirk> ja denk het
<dirk> ik spreek je later
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-24
* JanC changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/kandidaatstelling-verkiezing-nieuwe-gemeenschapsraad/
<Maikeltje> google er maar op
<lordievader> Goede middag
<doni> Hallo, ik hoop jullie hebben tijd maar ik heb een probleem met mijn printer lexmark x6675
<doni> Hij wil maar niet printen, ik heb de driver proberen instaleren via de site van lexmark maar als ik het probeerde vroeg die het root password. Ik geef het in maar het schijnt niet juist te zijn terwijl het wel degelijk juist is
<doni> Mijn windows werkt niet en darom ben ik linux beginnen gebruiken maar op het vlak van linux ben ik erg onervaren
<doni> Ik heb mijn password verandert maar nu will de driver niet installeren is er een ander mogelijkheid? Het blijft op Progress staan.
<spekje> wie weet helpt dit : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441479 .. ben gestopt met lezen toen er stond het werkt trouwens :)
<doni> eeuhm
<doni> dit heb ik al geprobeerd maar als ik de driver download en vervolgens installeer hangt het
<doni> het blijft staan bij progress
<doni> ik zal is nog is proberen
<doni> zou het kunnen zijn dat ik hele tijd zat te proberen dat het programma stuk is?
<marcv> Je probeert alleen te installeren met het programma op de website van Lexmark? Wordt de printer niet gewoon herkend door het printerprogramma van Ubuntu bv?
<doni> nee jammer genoeg niet
<doni> herkennen wel maar afdrukken niet hij stuurt geen opdracht door ik ben nog is aan het proberen
<marcv> Je zou je pc voor de zekerheid eens opnieuw kunnen opstarten om er zeker van te zijn dat er geen processen meer lopen die een juiste install in de weg lopen nu.
<doni> ja dat is zeker een goed idee ik zal nog 1 keer proberen en dan terug herstarten
<marcv> Daarna gewoon googlen op ubuntu+lexmark+type+install
<marcv> op die manier kom ik er zelf meestal wel uit
<marcv> wel ff versienummer ubuntu erbij zetten
<doni> ah ok bedankt
<doni> wat bedoelt u
<doni> met type
<doni> ?
<marcv> typenummer van de lexmark
<doni> bv x6675?
<marcv> yup
<doni> ah k
<doni> nee ik zal is terug herstarte blijft maar dure
<doni> Nog is bedankt hé
<marcv> meestal heeft iemand jouw probleem al eens gehad en opgelost
<marcv> moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik geen idee heb hoe goed de ondersteuning van lexmark is wbt linux
<marcv> volgende keer hp misschien, die hebben meestal wel goeie drivers voor linu
<marcv> suk6 ermee
<doni> bedankt ik zal het wel oplossen
<marcv> :)
<spekje> mijn printer was plug en play nooit iets voor gedaan :P
<spekje> aansluiten en drukken op print
<spekje> :D
<OerHeks> Bij HP moet je ok drukken voor de licentie, niet bij mijn Samsung lazerprinter
<OerHeks> maar lexmark en canon zijn niet de best ondersteunde printers, helaas
<spekje> hmm nooit gedaan volgens
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola people
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-17
<bram_> iemand toevallig met een planet internet verbinding?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hansie> goede morgen
<hansie> is er in ook een mogelijkheid van automatisch opstarten
<lordievader> Hey hansie.
<hansie> mogguh lordievader
<lordievader> Als je BIOS dat support, ja.
<hansie> ik bedoel net zoals bij windows, Opstarten map
<lordievader> hansie: Ah ja, maar er is wel een onderscheid tussen systeem en DE.
<hansie> wat is DE?
<hansie> ik wil een webpagina automatisch opstarten als ik de laptop opstart
<lordievader> hansie: Desktop Environment, Unity bijvoorbeeld.
<hansie> ff kijken
<khildin> hansie: je wil een _browser_ automatisch opstarten als je je laptop aandoet... en vervolgens de startpagina van de browser instellen op de door jouw gewenste website
<hansie> ja, precies
<hansie> en dan ook gemaximaliseerd :)
<trijntje> hansie: welke desktopomgeving gebruik je?
<khildin> dat dus... :)
<hansie> wat bedoel je?
<khildin> welke distro en welke desktop manager
<hansie> ben een newby dus begrijp die termen niet :(
<khildin> gebruik je Gnome, of Unity, of XFCE?
<khildin> heb je aan de linker kant een balk met iconen (al dan niet wegschuivend)
<hansie> geen idee, wat kan ik dat zien?
<hansie> nee
<hansie> een leeg bureaublad met alleen aan de onderkant een balk
<trijntje> hansie: kan je een screenshot maken?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<hansie> hoe maak ik een screenshot
<trijntje> met de knop Print Screen, de meest linker knop boven de pijltjestoetsen
<trijntje> op de bovenste rij van het toetsenbord
<trijntje> https://wiki.wmtransfer.com/files/2009/01/120716173644_Keyboard2.jpg
<hansie> ok, heb ik gedaan en hoe paste ik hem?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<trijntje> de stappen op deze pagina volgen, en daarna het adres van de pagina waar je uitkomt hier plaatsen
<hansie> ok
<khildin> hansie, als je een terminal opent en daarin 'echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP' (zonder aanhalingstekens) tikt en dan enter... wat krijg je dan als response?
<hansie> ik heb het nu anders gedaan: http://imagebin.org/299681
<trijntje> lubuntu dus, maar draai je het in een VM?
<trijntje> Vrituele machine, onder windows bijvoorbeeld?
<hansie> nee alleen lubuntu
<hansie> maar ik heb het screenshot via teamviewer gedaan
<lordievader> hansie: Vanwaar de teamviewer? Heb je geen direct access?
<hansie> op een andere pc
<trijntje> ah ok
<hansie> lordievader: ja heb ik wel maar ben een laptop aan het instaleren voor in mn radiostudio
<khildin> hansie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<hansie> ff kijken
 * trijntje moet weg
<hansie> gelukt, superbedankt :)
<lordievader> \o/
<mark___> hallo
<mark___> ik ben een instalatie van ubuntu aan het doen maar bij gebruikersnaam zegt hij van voer een geldige gebruikers naam in wat moet ik nu doen
<mark___> ik heb al een gebruikersnaak getypt
<mark___> maar doet het niet
<Eugene__> Hoi
<lordievader> Hallo, Eugene__
<Eugene__> o hoi
<Eugene__> Ik heb Ubuntu geïnstalleerd
<jpjacobs> super!
<jpjacobs> proficiat, en wrlkom
<Eugene__> ja hè
<jpjacobs> welkom
<Eugene__> maar voor vandaag heb ik m'n tijd verkwist (ik  ben 13)
<Eugene__> Hoi
<Eugene__> Ben er
<Eugene__> M'n tel deed raar
<Eugene__> Telefoon
<Eugene__> Is er iemand
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk
<Eugene__> Oké
<Eugene__> Worden hier onze ips gebruikt ?
<Fermata> Nee hoor.
<Eugene__> Is oer heks of lordievader  er ook
<Eugene__> O hoi fermata
 * lordievader is half aanwezig.
<Eugene__> Jeeeh
<Fermata> Ik ben er soort van.
<Eugene__> kzit op m'n iphone
<Eugene__> Oké
<Eugene__> Maar is Ubuntu 12.04.4lts ook goed
<Eugene__> ?
<Fermata> Goed voor wat?
<Eugene__> M'n laptop
<Fermata> Waarschijnlijk  wel.  Hoe oud is die laptop?
<Eugene__> Het is contabel met xp en Vista
<Fermata> Oke, dan zal een wat oudere release zoals 12.04.4 LTS prima werken :)
<jpjacobs> zou eerder voor xubuntu van een recente gaan
<Eugene__>  Er zit 992.99mb ram op
<Fermata> Dat is ook een optie ja.
<jpjacobs> meer dan zat
<jpjacobs> zelfs voor een standaard ubuntu
<Eugene__> Wat is lubuntu eigenleik
<Eugene__> Krijg er 'n mailtje over
<jpjacobs> ubuntu, maar met een lichtere desktop omgeving
<Eugene__> Halooe
<jpjacobs> hmm?
<Eugene__> Oké
<Eugene__> Jullie hebben veel zusters
<Eugene__> xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu enz...
<jpjacobs> het aantal verschillende linux distro's is niet te tellen
<trijntje> en edubuntu ;)
<OerHeks> mythbuntu
<trijntje> en gubuntu
<jpjacobs> en dan nog mint, studiobuntu, alle debian varianten, ....
<Fermata> Gelukkig zijn slechts enkele daarvan door Ubuntu/Canonical erkend.
<jpjacobs> bwa, erkend door canonical is geen garantie voor goed ...
<Fermata> Dat zeg ik ook niet.
<Fermata> Maar anders zouden we hier wat meer moeten ondersteunen. :+
<jpjacobs> :)
<Eugene__> Oké
<Eugene__> Welke versies hebben kullie nog mwer
<jpjacobs> Ik overweeg zelf geen ubuntu standaard meer te installeren eigenlijk. Teveel handmatig geprul om alle nutteloze lenses uit te schakelen etc
<Fermata> jpjacobs: dat heb ik ondervangen door over te stappen op Arch.
<Fermata> Hallo Franky.
<OerHeks> jpjacobs, probeer eens gnome3/ubuntu
<jpjacobs> OerHeks: inderdaad ik gebruik ubuntu gnome nu
<jpjacobs> best fijn
<bram_> *kuch*fedora*kuch* ;)
<Fermata> Liever niet.
<bram_> ach ja, welke distro je ook gebruikt, als je je er maar mee kan redden
<justaguy> :)
<Fermata> Inderdaad.
<Fermata> Daarom liever niet voor mij.
<bram_> ik merk zelf dat met ik xfce een mooie balans vind tussen producititeit en het tweak-gehalte
<bram_> xfce spin van fedora heeft mijn voorkeur ivm beheren van redhat/centos bakken
<bram_> (itt tot xubuntu)
<bram_> yum vs apt-get etc.
<bramgn> productiviteit*
<bramgn> moeilijk woord
<Fermata> De bedoeling was duidelijk. ;)
<exalt> Hallo, hoe vind ik welke webcam driver ik gebruik ?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag exalt, ik kan het antwoord niet 1 2 3 vinden
<lordievader> exalt: Ik denk iets met lsusb/lspci + lsmod. Maar precies weet ik het ook niet.
<OerHeks> Gevind !
<OerHeks> dank u lordievader , exalt > lsmod | grep videodev
<OerHeks> oer@AthlonII:~$ lsmod | grep videodev
<OerHeks> videodev              129379  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core
<OerHeks> oer@AthlonII:~$
<OerHeks> UVC driver is veelvoorkomend, in dit geval een microsoft webcam 720p
<lordievader> Heh, well. There you go :)
<OerHeks> maar die lsmod pakt niet mijn IPcam.
<OerHeks> ow ... wacht ..
<lordievader> Dat is toch niet heel verwonderlijk?
<OerHeks> Ja nee, ik zat even dom te redeneren
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-18
<koos> wat zijn de minumum systeemvereisten om ubuntu te draaien?
<jpjacobs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Fermata> De eisen die daar staan vind ik aan de magere kant, eerlijk gezegd.
<jpjacobs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavor-of-ubuntu-desktop
<jpjacobs> eentje met wat meer discusie
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<remmelt> hallo, ik probeer een lexmark Z2420 te installeren in ubuntu 12.04 maar dat wil niet echt lukken...
<remmelt> het type komt niet voor in drivers database
<remmelt> en op forums vind ik alleen een methode voor ubuntu 9.10
<joostvb> remmelt: en die werkt niet op ubuntu 12.04?
<joostvb> die methode, bedoel ik
<remmelt> nee halverwege de installatie geeft ie een foutmelding
<joostvb> welke foutmelding geeft ie dan?
<joostvb> ik ben geen ubuntu-expert verder hoor...
<tjebbe> ik wil met een nieuwe installatie van ubuntu, een gedeelde map maken met een windows netwerk, wie kan mij vertellen hoe dit werkt
<JanC> volgens mij gaat dat ongeveer hetzelfde als in Windows?  :)
<tjebbe> jja dat dacht ik ook, alleen ik heb het zo gedaan als ik dacht dat het zou moeten maar nog wertkt het niet
<SWAT> remmelt: check openprinting.org of de printer zou moeten werken
 * Skald_9_ groet
<lordievader> Hey Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> hey lordievader
<Skald_9_> gebruik jij ubuntu one ?
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Nope, nooit gebruikt.
<Skald_9_> de desktop app syncroniseerd niet meer hier (auth failed)  :p
<Skald_9_> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/why-am-i-getting-an-the-authentication-failed-error-on-windows-225/
<Skald_9_> ow verkeerde link, das voor windows precies
<Skald_9_> of toch niet ?
<Skald_9_> maakt niet uit de pagina is verdwenen :)
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Ik zie op die pagina "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates" staan als oplossing.
<Skald_9_> al geprobeerd
<lordievader> Ook erna uitgeloged -> ingelogd?
<Skald_9_> ja
<Skald_9_> al verschillende dingen geprobeerd, zelfs syncdaemon.conf verwijderd nu
<lordievader> Hmm, tja. Ik ken Ubu One niet :(
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> vraag...
<Kebabfish> stel...
<ynze> wie-o-wie?
<Kebabfish> en aar?
<Kebabfish> waar?
<ynze> werkend met een Ccc PC 901,
<ynze> Eee pc dus...
<ynze> 2 disks
<OerHeks> 4 gb en 8 gb?
 * OerHeks heeft zo'n geval in de lade
<ynze> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Oerheks
<OerHeks> die 8gb is snel, die 4 gb is tráág
<ynze> ik werk met lubunt erop
<ynze> ooo....
<OerHeks> maar ja, je kan die 4 gb voor systeem gebruiken en die 8gb voor /home/
<ynze> dus die 4 Gb niet gebruiken?
<ynze> Help,dus
<OerHeks> ja hoor, dat kan
<ynze> hoe verplaats ik die /home ??
<ynze> unix ken ik (hoewel altijd meer eris)
<OerHeks> beste is dat in te stellen bij installeren
<ynze> tja..... is al geinstalleerd.
<ynze> kan het toch mv en dan reboot?
<ynze> na de reboot is de mv actief
<OerHeks> ja, maar dat is een heel gedoe > http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive
<ynze> hmmm, ik lees het dan eerst...
<ynze> hmmm, meer dan alleen /home verplaatsen. veel files ook wijzigen. Goede verwijzing...
<ynze> Oerheks.
<ynze> m.a.w. reinstall....
<OerHeks> beter opnieuw installeren, zodat die 4 gb geheel voor / beschikbaar is
<ynze> ja....
<ynze> Vorige keer al geprobeerd,lukte dus niet...
<ynze> Wat deed ik verkeerd?
<ynze> Oerheks: Ik denk nog even na.
<ynze> Thanks!
<lordievader> Zo moeilijk is het toch niet /home verplaatsen? Mount de nieuwe naar /mnt rsync erover. Oude /home/* rm-en. /mnt remounten naar /home. En dan nog even fstab aanpassen.
<OerHeks> lordievader, dat is ook eenvoudig, volgens die url, maar dan nog de oude ruimte toevoegen aan /
<lordievader> LVM :D
<lordievader> Het leuke aan LVM is dat live-enlarging word gesupport, ook op de root device :)
<JanC> lordievader: live enlarging hangt uiteraard vooral ook van het FS af  :)
<Jhinta> goeie avond
<Jhinta> iemand die weet hoe ik dit kan fixen ?
<Jhinta> "AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch"
<Jhinta> bij het terug gaan , krijg ik geen resume
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Henk_> Hello
<Henk_> Goed te passe?
<lordzett> ha
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-21
<Guest16215> hallo
<bramgn> hallo
<joostvb> oi
<leo> goede morgen, heb een probleempje na installatie ubuntu 12.04 op een nieuwe partitie
<leo> Hij start direct door naar het windows xp menu
<leo> de installatie was wel goed verlopen. Hoe kan dat
<leo> dit zijn de gegevens;
<leo> sda2 ubuntu ext 3 en sda3 swap ext4
<leo> Mijn vraag is, hoe krijg ik de dualboot erop, zodat ik ook in ubuntu kan komen.
<leo> sda1 is N|TFS en bevat Windows
<bramgn> de installatie van het OS zou in principe zorg moeten dragen voor de installatie van de bootloader. Is dit wel goed gegaan? De makkelijkste weg is misschien wel om de installatie nogmaals uit te voeren
<leo> volgens de computer ging alles goed, heb ook updates geinstalleerd
<leo> probeer het nog wel een keer.
<bramgn> een andere oplossing is door te booten naar een live-omgeving en grub2 handmatig te installeren op je sda
<leo> hoe doe je dat?
<leo> in winxp kan ik niet op de sda komen
<leo> ik heb ext gebruikt voor ubuntu en geen ntfs
<leo> wou dat linux niet kan worden benaderd vanuit windows
<bramgn> boot vanaf een livecd, mount de geinstalleerde linux partitie, chroot in de omgeving, grub2-install aanroepen.
<bramgn> maar een nieuwe installatie is wellicht eenvoudiger
<leo> Probeer wel een nieuwe installatie.
<bramgn> als het dan nog niet goed gaat, zou je bovenstaande stappen verder kunnen uitzoeken
<bramgn> ok, succes
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> chroot lijkt me niet bepaald beginnersspul ;)
<Fermata> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Prima, en daar?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker :)
<yellabs-r2> hallo allemaal
<lordievader> Hallo yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> is er iemand in de buurt die ook toegang ( en tijd ) heeft tot launchpad , probeer een vertaling er snel doorheen te duwen van ubuntu tour ..
<yellabs-r2> hij staat vast op nog 17 % te vertalen , ( 14.04 ubuntu tour - nl )
<yellabs-r2> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/14.04/+pots/ubuntu-online-tour/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<yellabs-r2> wie zin heeft en mogelijkheid ziet ...
<yellabs-r2> gaarne ...
<yellabs-r2> :P
<Piet> Hallo?
<lordievader> Hallo, Piet
<Fermata> Hallo Piet.
<Piet> Weet iemand mij te vertellen welke micro wifi-dongle er met Ubuntu werkt?
<Piet> Mijn oude laptop heeft een wifi activatie knop die alleen via Ms Windows werkt, dus geen wifi met Ubuntu'
<bramgn> ik heb zelf een könig micro usb wifi dongel dinges
<bramgn> die werkt op m'n raspberry pi en fedora, ik verwacht dat ie ook wel in ubuntu werkt
<Piet> En die wordt herkend door (K)Ubuntu
<Piet> oke...
<Fermata> Die van Sitecom zou ik willen afraden.
<Piet> want?
<Fermata> Gesloten driver die met veel distro's niet mee komt.
<OerHeks> dit is een HCL list, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<Fermata> Heb je bedraad netwerk nodig om draadloze drivers te installeren, en dat schiet niet op.
<OerHeks> Ik heb een sitecom stickje, werkt OOTB, sitecom levert veel chipsets
<lordievader> Een wifi activatie knop die alleen in Windows werkt, lijkt me sterk.
<Piet> Ik denk dat ik een wifi dongle nodig heb, tenzij iemand weet hoe ik mijn wifi van m'n oude Fujitsu Siemens Amilo laptop aan de gang krijg...
<lordievader> Klinkt mij als een rfkill in de oren.
<OerHeks> welke laptop Piet?
<Piet> L310 geloof ik...
<Piet> ff checken
<bramgn> klinkt inderdaad alsof 't softwarematig is uitgeschakeld, eventueel via een toetscombinatie
<Piet> Het is een Amilo L1310G, met een button die wifi activeert dmv een win progje. Dat heb ik wel eens gedeinstalleerd, toen werkte de button ook onder windows niet meer...LOL
<Piet> Maar ik heb Xubuntu op die laptop via Live-disk getest, maar geen wifi...
<Fermata> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=154495 -- hier een forumbericht van een Mintgebruiker die het aan de praat heeft gekregen.
<Fermata> Ah, sorry.
<Fermata> Achteraf niet meer.
<Fermata> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530962 -- hier voor Ubuntu.
<Piet> nu is een dongle goedkoop en simpel, mar dan moet ik wel weten of ie onder Xubuntu oid wil werken...
<OerHeks> onze franse vrienden hebben een mooie pagina > http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fujitsu-siemens_amilo_l1310g
<Piet> Nu mijn Frans nog... LOL
<OerHeks> joh, google vertaald het aardig, bing ook
<OerHeks> alleen hopen dat de opdrachten niet vertaald worden LoL
<Piet> Ik schat dat het gaat om: 2. Manipulation pour le wifi
<OerHeks> Oui
<Piet> Si le wifi ne fonctionne pas dès le départ essayer cela :
<Piet>  sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto
<Piet> Is dat laatste Linux code?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> en dat stukje erna lijkt me ook nuttig, Fan
<Piet> ik heb een Linux newbie, dus alleen een desktop liefhebber...
<lordievader> Piet: Kun je de output van "sudo rfkill list" eens pastebinnen?
<Piet> Wie helpt me op weg? Krijg ik de buttun weer aan de gang met die code?
<Piet> Beste lordievader, je vraagt iets wat ik nog niet in de vingers heb! hahahaha
<Piet> Ik ben meer van de Windows comand
<Piet> Hoe krijg is een sudo rfkill list?
<lordievader> Piet: Open een terminal (Konsole), tik in, 'sudo rfkill list' <enter>, kopieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com upload het en geef ons de link.
<Piet> Wil ik best doen, maar de aanwijzing op die Franse site, geeft die een oplossing om de wifi aan te zetten?
<Piet> Dan wil ik dat graag eerst proberen...
<Piet> Google translate zegt dat na het terminal comando "sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" wifi zou moeten werken zonder dat je het ziet?! (zal het lampje waarschijnlijk niet branden)
<Piet> Is mijn vertaling juist en kan ik dit veilig proberen in Xubuntu?
<Piet> Ben ik offline? Het is zo stil...
<Fermata> Nee hoor, je bent nog online.
<Piet> Nu ik toch bezig ben, het liefst wil ik Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS op mijn Fujitsu-Siemens amilo L1310G installeren. Gaat dat werken, of moet het Xubuntu of Lubuntu worden?
 * lordievader wacht op rfkill output
<bramgn> Piet: lukt het een beetje?
<Piet> druk bezig...
<Piet> Live USB-stick met Xubuntu 12.04.4 is nu aan het booten in de amilo L1310G...
<Piet> Antwoord 'sudo rfkill list' = Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no, Hard blocked: yes
<Piet> Dus lordievader, wat betekent dit?
<lordievader> Piet: Dat je op je wifi killswitch moet drukken.
<Piet> wat is een killswitch? De wifi button op de laptop?
<lordievader> Die ja.
<Piet> Dat is nu juist het probleem, na indrukken geen lampje van wifi, ook geen verschil, antwoord 'sudo rfkill list' blijft = Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no, Hard blocked: yes
<Piet> heb ook de opdracht "sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" ingetikt... geen verschil...
<lordievader> Dat gaat ook niet werken zolang ie hardblocked is.
<Piet> Hoe hef ik de hardblocked op nu de button niet werkt?
<lordievader> Erm goeie vraag, heb wel eens gezien dat Windows een hardblocked kan zetten die Ubu niet kan ontheffen.
<Piet> lekker...dus toch maar een wifi dongle... of kan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530962 me verder helpen?
<josspyker> probeer eens fn f8
<josspyker> of gebruik ndiswrapper met de windows drivers
<Piet> Wat doet de combi fn f8 in Xubuntu?
<josspyker> hopelijk schakelt hij de hardblock uit
<josspyker> van de wifi kaart
<Piet> Ga ik proberen. Net ff opgezocht, er zit een Ralink RT2500 wifi chipset in mijn Amilo
<Piet> En na de fn f8, weer sudo rfkill list doen om te controleren?
<josspyker> ja
<josspyker> die ralink2500 moet het doen
<Piet> Is het ook slim om met kabel op internet te gaan om eventuele drivers te updaten?
<josspyker> heb meerdere laptops gehad met die set
<josspyker> ja
<josspyker> moet je altijd doen
<Piet> het probleem is gewoon die wifi button op de laptop
<Piet> updaten kan dat ook met een Linux live USB stick, waar ik nu mee test?
<josspyker> je beter gelijk installeren en dan updaten anders blijf je aan de gang
<Piet> oke, dus Xubuntu nu naast Windows installeren...
<Piet> PS: krijg ik dan bij booten de vraag of Windows OF Xubuntu?
<josspyker> staat er windows op?
<Piet> ja
<Piet> Win xp
<josspyker> ok, kijk dan wel ff uit als je gaat installeren. Ubuntu vraagt of je het naast windows wilt installeren
<josspyker> doe je dit niet dan wordt windows er af gegooid
<Piet> Helder...
<josspyker> maak voor de zekerheid een backup
<Piet> niet nodig, is oude laptop, oude zooi
<Piet> Ik test nu eerst fn f8, hopen dat dit werkt... want de opdracht "sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" doet niks...
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik xChat kan instellen om automatisch meerdere kanelen te joinen en om automatisch in te loggen?
<Fermata> Korkel: https://xchatdata.net/Using/FAQ#autojoin
<Fermata> 'For all versions, to connect to the Network automatically, in the Network List, edit the Network in question and check the Auto connect to this network on startup.'
<Fermata> En daar staat ook een netwerklijst die je naar wens kunt invullen.
<OerHeks> Korkel, eenvoudig, start xchat op (aanmeldscherm) > edit connection > Favoriet channels: rooms gescheiden door een ,  >> #ubuntu,#ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu-fr,#ubuntu-wicca,#ubuntu-nl-offtopic,##linux-ssd,#Fedora
<OerHeks> en in server passwoord je passwoord, en je hebt helemaal autoconnect
<Fermata> Graag gedaan Korkel.
<Korkel> Ola.
<OerHeks> gelukt?
<Korkel> Nah. Doe het wel op de onhandige manier.
<Korkel> Heb andere dingen aan me hoofd atm.
<Korkel> Moet PR materiaal ontvangen voor een politieke partij.
<Hahahan> Goedeavond, vraagje: Ik ga 12.04 LTS installeren, voor de desktop download kan ik kiezen voor de 32b of 64b versie, aangeraden wordt vooor 32b te gaan als je <2Gb RAM hebt. Ik heb 3Gb RAM maar slechts een 32bit CPU, wat is wijsheid, 32 of 64 bit versie?
<Korkel> Hahahan, 32 bit.
<Korkel> Aangezien  je gebruikt maakt van een 32 bit CPU, 64 bit zal dan NIET gaan. ;)
<OerHeks> Je kan 64 bit proberen, als hij boot heb je 64 bit
<Hahahan> Korke: Oke dankjewel. 64bit op een 32bit CPU kan toch zowieso niet, dacht ik?
<Hahahan> Mijn top laptop is heus wel 32 bit, maar de keuze wordt wat vreemd gesteld op de downloadsite.Zo van >2G RAM dan kan 64bit ook. /proc/cpuinfo&/proc/meminfo ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/7131738/plain/. Ik ga  de 32bit maar eens downloaden, dank voor de hulp, ik raakte er van in de war.
<Korkel> Geen probleem. ;)
<Terminator> Goedenavond allemaal :)
<Terminator> Kan je op één of andere manier ook nog steeds updates krijgen in 12.04?
<Korkel> In de terminal sudo apt-get update proberen?
<OerHeks> ja hoor, 12.04 lts is nog ondersteund
<Hahahan> Terminator: Is er een nieuwere LTS dan?
<Terminator> Ow wacht
<Korkel> 14.04 zal ook weer LTS worden geloof ik, komt volgende maand uit.
<Terminator> Dan heb ik waarschijnlijk 12.10
<Terminator> Even checken
<JanC> Korkel: je kan in XChat ook rechtsklikken op een kanaal in de kanaallijst en daar "add to favourites" kiezen
<OerHeks> 12.10 is ook nog gesteund, 13.04 niet :-(
<OerHeks> en 13.10 is crap
<Terminator> 13.04 inderdaad..
<Terminator> Waarom is die niet ondersteund? :S
<Terminator> Nog geen jaar geleden :(
<OerHeks> gekke nieuwe regel
<Korkel> Ik heb zelf geen probleem met 13.10 hoor. :P
<Terminator> Deze werkt tenminste lekker!
<Terminator> 13.10 was minder inderdaad..
<OerHeks> 14.04 beta is ook niet slecht, lees ik vaak
<Terminator> Niet voor niets dat ik niet ge-upgrade heb..
<Terminator> Blegh, vervelend dit..
<JanC> en voor automatisch inloggen kan je ook SASL gebruiken
<OerHeks> Ik stond gister voor aap, in 13.04 doet een canon printer het OOTB en in 13.10 niet
<Terminator> Je zou toch zeggen dat je gewoon voor een hoop dingen repositories van 14.04 of 13.10 zou moeten kunnen pakken..
<OerHeks> backports aanzetten?
<JanC> OerHeks: regrrssion
<JanC> regression bug
<JanC> altijd belangrijk die te rapporteren  :)
<OerHeks> issue bekend, oplossing is een canon ppa
<JanC> e
<JanC> eh
<JanC> waarom wordt dat dan niet aangepast in de Ubuntu repositories?
<OerHeks> canon pixma mp280 https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk
<Terminator> Wat zijn backports eigenlijk precies?
<JanC> als het werkte in oudere versies is dat een regressie, en zou een bugfix dus wel moeten
<Terminator> zou ik dan gewoon de backport versie ppa toe moeten voegen van 13.10 bijvoorbeeld?
<OerHeks> Terminator, backports & proposed staan gewoon in je sources menu
<OerHeks> maar nee, je krijgt geen updates meer met 13,04, alleen je browser ( 3e partij)
<Terminator> Hmja, maar voor 13.04 komt dus niks meer binnen :P
<JanC> Terminator: backports zijn versies van programma's/drivers uit nieuwere Ubuntu-versies die bruikbaar gemaakt zijn voor oudere Ubuntu-versies
<Terminator> Heb zo'n mooi rood driehoekje bovening..
<Terminator> -g
<OerHeks> Terminator, jij bent stoer, dus je durft vast wel 14.04 te pakken
<Terminator> o_O
<Terminator> Dat is eng man!
<OerHeks> er draaien al veel hier met 14.04
<JanC> met -proposed moet je overigens opletten, dat is bedoeld voor testen
<OerHeks> proposed moet je een reden hebben idd
<Terminator> Maar dan zou ik dus backports van 13.10 of 14.04 moeten pakken lijkt me?
<Terminator> niet in 13.04
<OerHeks> Nee, zo werkt dat niet
<Terminator> Ok, hij zoekt al in de nieuwere versies?
<OerHeks> 13.04 backports geeft nieuwere pakketjes voor 13.10
<JanC> eh
<Terminator> Ah, ok
<JanC> omgekeerd?  ;)
<OerHeks> ehhh voor=van
<Terminator> Blegh, ik vrees dat ik binnenkort dan over moet..
<Terminator> Maar 13.10 werkte voor geen meter somehow..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<lordievader> Hahahan: Als jouw CPU PAE ondersteund kun je ook meet een 32bit install gebruik maken van >2gb ram.
<JanC> eh
<JanC> zelfs zonder PAE kan je 4 GiB gebruiken
<Hahahan> lordievader: Ik heb absoluut geen problemen met ongelocaliseerd RAM oid. Maar ik was gewoon in de war dor de stelling dat voor oudere pc's met <2Gb je 32bit moest gaan, dat klinkt als eens gloed nieuwe 32bit cpu ook met een 64bit  versie om zou kunnen gaan, dus niet snap ik nu en d8 ik al.
<Korkel> Hahahan, tegenwoordig maken ze geen 32 bit troep meer geloof ik. ;D
<Hahahan> Korkel: Sorry, maar ik heb nog heel veel lol met dit oude HPtje, troep zou ik het dus niet willen noemen, af en toe de fan/ cooler schoonmaken, en vooral Linux installeren en ik heb een top laptop.
<lordievader> Korkel: Die Intel Atom dingen zijn 32bit.
<Korkel> Hahahan, klopt. Mijn moderne laptop is ook weer een stuk sneller. :)
<OerHeks> er is zelfs een surface 32 bit, waar je door de UEFI geen linux op kan zetten
<Hahahan> Oerheks: Ik daar wel eens over gelezen, walgelijk zulke praktijken.
<JanC> de meeste "Atom dingen" zijn 64-bit
<JanC> maar niet allemaal
<Korkel> Is er ergens een website waar je terecht kan met Ubuntu scripting vragen?
<JanC> Korkel: Ubuntu-specifiek of algemeen linux?
<OerHeks> #bash ?
<Hahahan> Weer een domme vraag maar ik ben benieuwd waar jullie zulke enorme rekenkracht voor gebruiken, Gamen, compileren, bruteforcen?
<OerHeks> patience
<Korkel> JanC, Ubuntu-specifiek. ;)
<JanC> Hahahan: definieer "enorm"?  :p
<JanC> Korkel: ask.ubuntu.com misschien dan
<lordievader> Op het moment, compileren. :)
<OerHeks> AthlonII x2 3 ghrz / 4 gb DDR2 / 60 gb SSD sataII / Nvidia GT430 1gb, net genoeg om IRC/html/skype/dropbox/clementine te draaien
<OerHeks> en youtube
<Korkel> TY
<Korkel> Dat moment dat je iemand moet helpen die Windows gebruikt... aarg
<Korkel> Dat moment dat je iemand moet helpen die Windows gebruikt... aargh.
<OerHeks> ##windows ( de dubbele # zegt het al)
<Korkel> Had pas weer eens last van een virus.. werd het zat en nu LInux :D
<JanC> Intel heeft overigen ook processors met lagere specs dan hun Atoms, en die zijn uiteraard 32-bits
<JanC> je weet dus vooral niet hoe je jezelf moet helpen op Windows?  ;-)
<JanC> anyway, dat is meer een discussie voor -offtopic
<Hahahan> Janc: Ik ben van 1960, ik kan al opgewonden raken van een 8bit MCU'tje waar ik een one-touch LED-dimmer van gemaakt heb. Ik converseer met jullie via irssi op mijn oude HP'tje, geen enkel probleem. Ik ben niet zo fanatiek dat ik Gentoo ga tweaken, maar mijn HP'tje kan sneller als ik.
<JanC> Hahahan: ik denk dat je wel beseft dat GUIs nogal wat resources durven vragen  :)
<JanC> zeker fancy GUIs zoals we tegenwoordig hebben  :)
<JanC> 8-bit µCs zijn overigens weer erg hip tegenwoordig (AVR/Arduino, PIC, etc.)
<Hahahan> Ja dat snap ik, heb eerder moeite de noodzaak daarvan te begrijpen.
<OerHeks> Domotica
<JanC> dingen kunnen nuttig zijn zonder noodzakelijk te zijn
<Hahahan> Om het voor jullie begrijpekijk te maken, ik ben van beroep schipper op een zeilklipper, schipper op een Cat met 2000pk in de machinekamer gaat ook vlotter.
<OerHeks> Ja, dan kan je tegen de wind in zeilen.
<Hahahan> idd
<OerHeks> maar ehh zeilklipper, ben je te huur voor een ubuntu-party?
<OerHeks> :-D
<Hahahan> uiteraard: rederijvooruit.nl (Emmalis).
<Hahahan> Oerheks: Ik heb geen problemen met skype/dropbox/irc/html zolang tcp/ip verbinding ok is.
<JanC> Hahahan: kom misschien beter naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor discussies die niet meteen iets met Ubuntu te maken hebben  :)
<Hahahan> Sorry, dat gevoel had ik eigenlijk al. Totziens op dit irc kanaal.
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> hey OerHeks, senior
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> goed goed
<lordzett> en daar?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, ik ga vandaag met netwerk devices klooien :)
<lordzett> ik probeer linux alleen al draaiend te houden :P
<lordzett> soms de errors donders wat gaar
<lordievader> Ik probeer Linux naar wens te draaien ;)
<lordzett> iig wat ga je er mee doen
<lordzett> ow dat wil ik ook wel naar wens maar dan moetden de looks eens goed aangepast worden
<lordievader> De bridge device van mijn server is verkeerd geconfiged, moet beter.
<lordievader> Een VM heeft er last van.
<lordzett> lekker
<lordzett> ik vindt dat nog wel aan linux dat het user vriendelijke nog niet totaal door is gewerkt en dat de aanpasssings grote niet altijd lekker werkt
<joostvb> afk soleus alv
<Korkel> Hallo.
<Fermata> Hallo Korkel.
<Korkel> Gegroet aardlingen!
<Korkel> Ik kom in vrede.
<bramgn> lordzett: het is logisch dat linux distro's worden vergeleken met producten als MS Windows, maar linux (en unix) heeft een heel andere, meer academische achtergrond waar de 'user friendliness' minder belangrijk is
<bramgn> maar je hebt een punt
<lordzett> bramgn, klopt
<lordzett> maar moet je zien hoveel distros er zijn
<lordzett> en bedoel het heeft veel meer potentie dan ms nog heeft.
<lordzett> ik had wel verwacht dat je echt een vette distro ondertussen zou hebben die echt style heeft
<bramgn> da's op zich niet verwonderlijk, iedereen kan (in theorie) zijn of haar packages en configuraties bij elkaar zoeken en voilá, een linux distributie
<lordzett> juist mooi aan de enekant. maar het verkomt aan de andere kant dat er meer echt uniek en vernieuwende gui komen
<bramgn> ik denk dat je daarmee onderschat hoeveel werk het zou zijn om een unieke, eigen stijl te ontwikkelen waarbij alle 'populaire' applicaties en libraries ondersteund zijn
<bramgn> in theorie is het wel mogelijk, maar kijk eens hoe groot microsoft/apple is om zo'n unieke OS ervaring neer te zetten. De open source community is natuurlijk ook groot, maar iedereen heeft zijn/haar eigen ideeen
<bramgn> lordzett: linux mint komt misschien in de buurt wat je bedoelt
<lordzett> :D
<lordzett> nee niet echt maar iig tis iets
<lordzett> ach ja tis wat iig ben blijer met linux de laaste 4 jaar dan met windows er voor
<bramgn> maar er zit geen één bedrijf achter alle linux distributies
<lordzett> nee ik weet het
<lordzett> maar een beetje gui vernieuwing zit er ook niet in
<lordzett> enige de laaste jaren is dat unity
<lordzett> als je het over de plank misslaan hebt
<bramgn> ik vond gnome3 toch best een redelijke vernieuwing t.o.v. zijn voorganger
<bramgn> en unity, inderdaad
<lordzett> jha met gnome3 gaat nog maar unity
<lordzett> meschien moet ik zelf maar eens een coder i n de hand nemen en ze vertellen wat nodig is. op naar nog een andere distro
<bramgn> maar de vraag is, is de vernieuwing nodig waar de bestaande software zijn werk goed doet? Persoonlijk heb ik heel weinig toe te voegen aan mijn Linux desktop
<bramgn> als je goeie ideeën hebt zijn ze ongetwijfeld ergens welkom :-)
<lordzett> hmmm ik werk nu nog met 2 schermen maar ik durf 3 nog niet aan.
<bramgn> (ik ben geen developer, dus zou er weinig mee kunnen)
<bramgn> geen idee of dat goed uitpakt
<bramgn> je zou het eens erop kunnen wagen
<lordzett> jha eens een 3de scherm wel aanschaffen
<lordzett> ik heb gnome3 nog niet geprobeerd ff installen
<bramgn> ik ben er zelf geen groot voorstander van, maar vernieuwend is het wel. Misschien ligt het jou meer
<bramgn> hmmz.. nu toch maar eens irssi in een screen draaien
<lordzett> so is dat ook weer gedaan
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> hmm classic gnome
<lordzett> blijft toch favo
<lordzett> alleen eens een goede theme er op gooien
<lordzett> iets donkers of zo
<josspyker> kijk ook eens naar mate
<lordzett> :D
<lordzett> meschien voor linux wel eens goed om wat distros te minderen of samen te voegen
<OerHeks> mate is triest, beter cinamon proberen
<lordzett> krijg je meer betere distros
<lordzett> cinamon doe ik niet weer
<lordzett> vorge pc totaal verkloot
<lordzett> alles reinstallen
<OerHeks> Ik installeer altijd side-by-side, ik mix geen DE op 1 linux
<lordzett> ik VINDT VAN KUBUNTU ZO MOOI NIEUWE THEME KLICK KLAAR
<lordzett> sorry caps
<lordievader> \o/ na heel wat gerommel hebben mijn VM's door dat requests van buiten komen en niet van de host :)
<OerHeks> !cookie | lordievader
<lordievader> Whoo thanks :)
<Korkel> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Korkel, hoe is het ermee?
<Korkel> Slecht.
<lordievader> Hmm, dat is minder. Mag ik vragen waarom?
<OerHeks> Zou het beter gaan met €50 ?
<Korkel> Ja hoor.
<Korkel> Nee, me steam werkt niet. :(
<Korkel> En kaas is groen op dinsdag.
<lordievader> Ter informatie er bestaat een #ubuntu-steam.
<Korkel> Klinkt eng.
<Korkel> brb
<Ruud_> Kan iemand mij helpen met het volgende....ik kan niets meer dowloaden uit mijn softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> Ja nee.
 * Skald_9_ groet
<lordievader> Hey Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hoe is het ermee?
<Skald_9_> gaat wel , en met jou ?
<lordievader> Gaat best lekker :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> goeiedad
<lordievader> Goeie vader?
<lordzett> dag
<lordievader> Hey lordzett ;), hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> goed goed
<lordzett> druk bezig op mijn msx
<in> wie kan mij helpen?
<lordievader> Ligt eraan.
<in> ik heb vragen over ubuntu
<lordievader> Als wij het probleem niet kennen, kunnen wij ook niet oordelen of we je kunnen helpen ;)
<lordievader> Stel ze gerust.
<in> ik ben nu bezig deze op te slaan op usb stick
<in> is dit goed?
<in> en wat is volgende stap dan?
<lordievader> in: Je bedoeld dat je met Unetbootin o.i.d. de iso op je stick aan het zetten bent?
<in> ja, idd
<lordievader> Als dat klaar is start je van de stick op.
<in> en hoe doe je dat?
<in> gwn stick in pc laten zitten, en pc opnieuw opstarten?
<in> want de pc kan het iso nt openen,
<in> had de iso eerst op pc geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Ja, mogelijk eerst nog een bios aanpassing.
<in> bios?
<lordievader> De iso op de pc geinstalleerd? Hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen?
<in> dat ken ik zelfs totaal niet?
<lordzett> of bij het opstarten startup menu selecteren
<in> gwn in mijn map opgeslagen
<lordievader> in: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/bootusbflash.htm
<in> das probleem, kan het bestand niet openen
<in> ik snap de uitleg niet echt, van de link die je mij gaf
<lordievader> Het komt er voornamelijk op neer dat je op Del/F2 begint te rammen als je pc opstart.
<in> gelijk welke 2
<in> en dan?
<lordievader> = of, Del of F2, ligt aan welk bios je hebt. Dat zou je een menu moeten geven zoek hier naar de opstart volgorde en zet je usb stick boven de hdd.
<in> weet niet welke bios ik heb, ik installeer een ios,
<lordzett> mijn pc heb je ook in het beginscherm met f4 de mogelijkheid om een alternative opstart station tekiezen
<in> ben nu helemaal de kluts kwijt
<in> op f4 drukken mag ik dus ook doen?
<in> om alternatieve opstart station te kiezen
<in> inplaats dan om del/f2 te drukken en stick boven hdd te zetten?
<lordievader> Die F4 verschilt vaak per bios, de hotkeys voor het setup menu zijn stabieler, vaak of del of F2.
<in> oke, ik zal dan del of F2 gebruiken,
<in> dat boven hdd zetten is waarschijnlijk gwn verslepen?
<lordievader> Denk het eigenlijk niet, maar het wijst zich vanzelf.
<in> en dat is slechts eenmalig, bij volgende opstart start pc vanzelf opnieuw op?
<lordievader> Na die aanpassing zal hij eerst proberen van de stick op te starten.
<in> en hoe zet je deze dan terug
<lordzett> na afsluiten stick er uit en klaar
<lordzett> gezien de bios de stick neit ziet wil hij van een ander medium opstarten
<lordievader> Of gewoon weer even terug naar het menu en je aanpassing ongedaan maken.
<in> en dat heeft gn probleem als pc opgestart is om dan usb in te steken?
<in> voor opslag van bv word documenten, foto's, pdf bestanden
<in> er staan ook nog andere zaken op die usb stick foto's en doc, is dit probleem om dan vanuit usb op te starten voor installatie van ubunt
<in> *ubuntu
<lordievader> Als je met Unetbootin je stick maakt, word deze geformateerd. Ofwel (zoals altijd) eerst een backup maken.
<lordievader> Backup wordt helemaal aangeraden als je een os gaat installeren.
<in> dus backup maken van de  desbetreffende usb stick
<lordievader> Als je een os gaat installeren, dan niet alleen van de stick maar van alles ;)
 * lordievader is zo terug
 * lordievader is weer terug
<lordievader> in: Hoe staat het met de installatie?
<in> het opslaan is voltooid
<in> nu opnieuw opstarten en dus op f2/del drukken zkr?
<lordievader> in: Wat staat er nu op jouw usb stick?
<in> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386
<in> iso
<lordievader> in: Dat klopt niet.
<in> :(
<in> wat heb ik dan verkeerd gedaan bij opslaan
<lordievader> in: Zet die iso weer op je hdd, download unetbootin [1], en maak met unetbootin een live-usb: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<in> heb gewoon geklikt op downloaden en dan gekozen voor opslaan
<in> unetbootin, wat is dat eigenlijk precies?
<khildin> mogguh
<khildin> met unetbootin kan je een usb stick maken waarmee je een ISO op een pc kan installeren
<in> dus ubuntu installeren (iso) installeren op pc?
<khildin> yup
<in> waar kan ik dan unetbootin vinden om te downloaden?
<khildin> of uitproberen...
<khildin> lordievader gaf je net de link
<in> en waar moet ik ubuntu opslaan?
<in> gwn onder mijn docmenten
<khildin> je slaat de ISO van ubuntu op op je pc... dan download en installeer je unetbootin op je pc
<khildin> vervolgens stop je je usb stick in je pc en start unetbootin op
<khildin> je slaat hem op, op een plek waar jij hem weer terug kan vinden.. :)
<in> pop up venster, bestand openen of opslaan
<khildin> mijn documenten is prima
<in> dus bios moet ik mij dan niet meer aantrekken?
<lordievader> in: Dat is pas later.
<lordievader> Eerst moet je een bootable usb-stick maken.
<khildin> je moet er wel voor zorgen dat je straks, als je usb stick klaar is, je opstart vanaf de usb stick
<khildin> dat dus: eerst de usb stick maken
<in> oke, dus pc opnieuw opstarten
<in> ben al bezig met downloaden van ubuntu
<lordievader> Nog niet je pc opnieuw opstarten.
<in> ben nu bezig, (opnieuw) iso ubuntu aant opslaan op pc
<in> ik ga nu ook unetbootin installeren, is dat goed?
<lordievader> Iso + Unetbootin downloaden -> live-usb maken met unetbootin -> opnieuw opstarten en bios aanpassen -> booten naar live-usb.
<in> vraagje, waar moet ik eigenlijk klikken (link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/postdownload?source=dlp )
<in> heb dit scherm verkregen al ik in de link van lordievader op windows versie klik
<khildin> ik denk dat je deze moet hebben... http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/?source=pdlp
<in> is dat dan (unetbootin) uitvoeren of opslaan
<khildin> uitvoeren dan installeer je hem direct... opslaan dan komt hij op je harddisk terrecht en zal je daarna het bestand moeten opzoeken en uitvoeren
<khildin> beide kan\
<in> dank je
<in> unetbootin is geinstalleerd
<in> wat moet ik in scherm aanklikken?
<lordievader> in: Je moet de optie Diskimage selecteren en dan op de "..." klikken en daar de iso opzoeken.
<lordievader> Dan de correcte stick selecteren en op Ok klikken.
<in> maar dat iso moet nt op die usb staatn, ofwel?
<lordievader> De contents van de iso moet op de usb stick komen, de iso zelf niet.
<in> contents?
<lordievader> Een iso is een representatie van een cd.
<in> naast dismask staat er iso en dan leeg vak
<in> moet ik daarin usb selecteren?
<lordievader> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_(bestandsindeling)
<lordievader> in: Daarin moet je de iso selecteren.
<in> iso staat geselecteerd in eerste vak
<in> wat moet ik tweede vak doen?
<in> type schijf heb ik in usb veranderd
<in> oke, ben voorlopig mee
<lordievader> in: In het tweede vak (met de button ... ernaast) komt het pad naar de is te staan.
<lordievader> iso*
<in> nee, voorlopig is dat leeg
<in> mr ben iso wel opnieuw aant installeren
<lordievader> Waar heb je het over?
<lordievader> De iso had je toch al gedownload?
<in> ja, maar omdat je zei dat het niet klopte heb ik die verwijderd,
<in> kan zien of ik die van pc nog heb staan
<lordievader> Vandaar ook dat ik zei: 23-12:24 < lordievader> in: Zet die iso weer op je hdd,
<in> hdd is wrs harde schijf?
<lordievader> Maargoed het doet er verder ook niet toe.
<lordievader> Heb je nu wel een iso?
<in> dien iso die ik gistrn op pc heb gedownload
<lordievader> Dat lijkt mij prima. Het pad naar die iso komt in het 2de vak.
<in> 2de vak is momenteel nog leeg
<lordievader> in: Klik op de ... button ;)
<in> gelukt en dan
<in> op oke drukken?
<lordievader> in: Als er de correcte usb stick staat, ja.
<in> staat op pc, moet er usb staatn bij type?
<in> het iso bestand staat op pc, niet op usb stick
<lordievader> in: USB Drive  en de correcte drive letter.
<in> het is de iso die ik gistrn avond heb geprobeerd te installeren
<in> er staat: kies, na het herstarten, in je bios de opstie 'usb boot', das dan de del/f2 zaken hé
<lordievader> Inderdaad.
<in> oke
<in> dan zal ik dat mr doen zkr
<in> merci alvast
<in> voor de hulp
<lordievader> in: Ohh wacht
<in> oke
<lordievader> Check eerst de contents van de usb-stick
<in> wat moet ik zien?
<lordievader> Meerdere files+folders, niet een iso.
<in> er staat ondermeer wubi
<lordievader> in: Oke prima. (VOER NIET DIE WUBI.EXE UIT, wubi is een ramp).
<lordievader> Tijd voor een reboot, zou ik zeggen ;)
<in> merci
<in> voor alles, en iedereen die mij geholpen heeft
<in> :)
<lordievader> :)
<Lydia_> Hallo
<Fermata> Hallo.
<Lydia_> I am trying to get ubuntu on my pc but it does not doe a thing, not even with wubi
<Lydia_> can anybody help me wtih this?
<lordievader> Lydia_: This is a Dutch support channel, see #ubuntu for the English one.
<Lydia_> ohw dan zat ik dus toch goed
<lordievader> Lydia_: Anyhow if you install it in the normal way (not using Wubi) what do you get?
<Lydia_> sorry maar ik ben een nono als het om pc dingen gaat
<Lydia_> Dan krijg ik ook niks opnieuw opstarten helpt ook niet
<lordievader> Lydia_: De live-usb/cd werkt wel?
<Lydia_> Ik heb geen usb en mijn cd is kapot
<Lydia_> speler dan, die is kapot
<lordievader> Lydia_: Hoe heb je hem dan geinstaleerd?
<Lydia_> via wubi
<Lydia_> wiki?
<Lydia_> Maar waarom kan ik niet online gewoon downloaden?
<lordievader> Kan wel, kijk maar naar Gentoo. Punt is alleen je hebt iets van een systeem nodig om een ander systeem op te zetten.
<Lydia_> Ik ga even bij Gentoo kijken dan monumentje
<lordievader> That was a matter of speech...
<Lydia_> ohw tja was blond
<Lydia_> ben geen einstein als het om pc's gaat hoor
<lordievader> Maargoed zonder cd of usbstick gaat het knap lastig worden om Linux te installeren. Wubi wil je zo ie zo niet hebben, dat is echt heel HEEL lelijk.
<Lydia_> chips dus die moet ik er weer afhalen dus
<Lydia_> dan haal ik morgen wel een stick bij de bruna of zo
<Lydia_> Bedankt voor je hulp zover hoor.
<Lydia_> Ik ga er weer vandoor
<lordievader> Lydia_: Success.
<bramgn> wat is het nadeel van wubi?
<lordievader> Naast dat het niet meer word gemaintained zijn er verschillende nadelen. Voor een beginner is het leuk. Maar als snel loop je tegen de limitaties aan.
<lordievader> bramgn: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2011/09/pros-and-cons-of-wubi.html
<bramgn> ok, ik wist niet dat het niet langer wordt gemaintained
<bramgn> op de website van ubuntu lees ik niet dat wubi niet langer ondersteund wordt
<bramgn> ook lijken de cons op die website nog wel mee te vallen als je geen geavanceerde linux gebruiker bent
<Fermata> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/7497/wubi-discussion-again-supported-here-on-ask-ubuntu-13-04-and-later/7596#7596
<lordievader> http://2buntu.com/1318/no-wubi-for-1304-are-you-happy/
<lordievader> bramgn: Dat zei ik ook, voor een beginner is het leuk, maar je loop snel tegen de limitaties aan.
<bramgn> da's waar
<Korkel> Is er een channel waar je mag spammen? Moet me woede kwijt?
<lordievader> Korkel: Op freenode mag je kanalen aanmaken: /join ##ikbestaniet
<lordievader> (Ik ga er hier van uit dat dat kanaal niet bestaat)
<bramgn> Korkel: wat is de oorzaak van je toestand?
<hans> goede middag
<hans> zit weer ff met mijn nieuwe labtop te klooien
<hans> kan iemand me met een keuze helpen
<Korkel> bramgn, kan dat privé?
<Korkel> lordievader, hoe registeer ik die dan
<hans> welke is het beste op een labtop kubuntu of mint kde
<hans> het is een i7 3632 met 16 gb ram
<Korkel> -ChanServ- Channel guidelines can be found on the freenode website
<Korkel> -ChanServ- (http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml).
<Korkel> -ChanServ- This is a primary namespace channel as per
<Korkel> -ChanServ- http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#primarychannels
<Korkel> -ChanServ- If you do not own this name, please consider
<Korkel> -ChanServ- dropping #IksDee and using ##IksDee instead.
<bramgn> Korkel: liever niet, ik ben enigszins bezig en het zou niet luek zijn als ik maar een half oor kan betekenen
<Fermata> hans: wat vind je het fijnste werken?
<Fermata> Korkel: liever niet ;)
<Korkel> bramgn, geen probleem..
<Korkel> Fermata, hmm?
<Fermata> hans: tussen Kubuntu en mint KDE bestaan slechts oppervlakkige of makkelijk te overbruggen verschillen.
<Fermata> Korkel: "Output - Logs en terminal output, welke meer zijn dan 2 regels, dienen op de pastebin gezet te worden en vervolgens kan de link daarnaartoe gegeven worden."
<Korkel> Teveel werk/
<Fermata> Toch maar doen.
<hans> ok fermata maar welke os is het meest labtop vriendelijk
<Korkel> Nee?
<Korkel> Nogmaals Fermata dat is teveel werk.
<Fermata> hans: ze gebruiken dezelfde kernel en hetzelfde drivermodel.  Qua hardware maakt het niet veel uit.
<Fermata> Daarom: wat je het fijnste vindt werken.
<lordievader> Alle Ubuntu flavours gebruiken dezelfde basis ;)
<hans> he lordievader
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<lordievader> Hey hans.
<lordievader> Korkel: Let even op je taal gebruik.
<Fermata> Niet de eerste keer dat je daarop gewezen wordt, Korkel.
<hans> nog een alternatief naast de kde`s
<Fermata> Unity/Gnome3?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<lordievader> hans: In Linux land bestaan er zeer veel DE's.
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<Fermata> Zo.  We gaan weer verder.
<lordievader> Dank.
<hans> lordievader dat weet ik heb een tijdje manjaro geprobeerd maar zoek iets wat labtop vriendelijk is en naar mijn hand te zetten is
<lordievader> En daaran voldoet KDE niet?
<hans> voldoet perfect maar zit nu te dubben tussen kubuntu en mint
<Fermata> Probeer ze gewoon beide uit.
<Fermata> :)
<hans> jij het kubuntu toch???
<hans> hihihihih
<Fermata> We kunnen je niet vertellen wat jij het fijnste vindt, dat kan je alleen zelf uitvinden.
<lordievader> hans: Onder andere.
<hans> ben het proberen een beetje zat blijf maar wisselen
<hans> bedoel nu wel os`en
<hans> hihihihi
<lordievader> hans: Blijf dan gewoon bij 1 ;)
<hans> als er niet veel verschil tussen die 2 zijn word het er niet makeljiker op
<hans> 1 vrouw of een systeem
<Fermata> Dan raden wij van ubuntu Kubuntu aan ;)
<hans> kijk dat is duidelijke taal
<hans> daar hebben we wat aan
<hans> hij haald hem nu binne
<josspyker> haald?
<Fermata> Het lijkt me niet gewenst spellingsfouten te verbeteren.  Daar zijn we hier niet voor.
<josspyker> doet gewoon pijn aan mijn ogen
<Fermata> Die kunnen dicht.
<Fermata> hans: wat draai je nu?
<hans> zit nu met een live cd
<hans> mint cinnamon
<Fermata> Ah, oké.
<hans> had hier voor manjaro
<hans> mooi systeem maar bleef toch nog tegen probleempjes aan lopen
<hans> wat draai jij
<Fermata> Ik draai Arch Linux.
<hans> heel wat anders
<hans> manjaro komt daar ook vanaf
<Fermata> Klopt ja.
<bramgn> wanneer zou het eigenlijk wél gewenst zijn om spellingsfouten te verbeteren?
<bramgn> bij 10 voor taal misschien?
<Fermata> Wanneer dat verzocht wordt.
<Fermata> Of bij Lingo, inderdaad.
<lordievader> In terminal commandos kan het hier wel.
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Al lijken dergelijke syntaxerrors me ook belangrijk.
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een fucking black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu?
<bramgn> welkom terug
<Korkel> woops
<Fermata> Ik heb de hele dag.
<bramgn> dat was van korte duur
<Fermata> Gelukkig ja.
<Fermata> Weer vijftien regels vol met die onzin vind ik niet zinvol.
<bramgn> da's ook waar
<OerHeks> vroeger zette je rekenmachien op programmeren, tiepte je een decimaal nummer in, bijvoorbeeld 999 en dan omzetten naar hex, en je had het antwoord.
<OerHeks> waarom kan dat niet meer?
<Fermata> Goede vraag.
<OerHeks> wat doe ik fout?
<Fermata> Heb je het over de rekenmachine in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja
<Fermata> Dan weet ik het niet.
<Kliklink> Wat is er met de rekenmachine?
<Kliklink> ?
<OerHeks> omzetten dec > hex gaat niet
<Kliklink> Hmm, misschien even in het software centrum kijken voor een alternatieve rekenmachine.
<OerHeks> ehm, waarom? die rekenmachien moet gewoon werken.
<Kliklink> Misschien doet een andere het wel
<lord4163> OerHeks: echo "obase=16; $NUM" | bc
<OerHeks> onder het display staat wel een klein octaal getal en daarnaast decimaal, moet ik het daarmee doen?
<lord4163> OerHeks: Werkt prima hoor in bc :-)
<Fermata> Goed, dat was een half uur.
<Fermata> Hierna wordt het een permaban.
<Korkel> Fermata, ik zal me gedragen.
<Korkel> Hoezo krijg een  black screen als ik vanaf usb boot met ubuntu? ;(
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk een driver die niet wordt geladen, danwel crashed.
<Korkel> En hoe los ik dat op
<lordievader> Kun je nog wel naar een tty?
<Korkel> tty ?
<Korkel> PC start normaal wel op, met Windows 8.
<lordievader> Korkel: Ctrl + alt +f1 bijv.
<Korkel> poeh, en dan?
<lordievader> Korkel: http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/
<Korkel> zal ik vanavond eens probere
<lordievader> Korkel: Dan kun je met "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" kijken of er een driver wordt geladen voor je grafische kaart, en zo ja, welke.
<Korkel> lordievader, nu maak je het erg lastig
<lordievader> ?
<Korkel> Na die gegeven link slaat het in me bovenkamer op tilt.
<lordievader> Korkel: Het komt neer op een text based interface. Niet de meer standaard gui.
<Korkel> Begrijpaar Nederlands? :(
<lordievader> Korkel: Weet je wat een gui (graphical user interface) is?
<Korkel> Nee.
<lordievader> Korkel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphical_user_interface
<Korkel> pfff
<Korkel> Engels..:(
<mandje> nou het f woord lukte al.
<Korkel> ...
<lordievader> Korkel: Het tegen overgestelde van een GUI is een CLI (Command Line Interface), de TTY behoort toe aan de laatste, Xorg (X11) aan de eerste.
<Korkel> :s
<Korkel> brb
<Korkel> booter testen
<Korkel> :D
<lord4163> Korkel: Druk maar eens Ctrl+Alt+F1, dan zie je vanzelf wat een CLI is.
<Korkel> :o
<Korkel> EN hoe haal ik weg?
<lord4163> Ctrl+Alt+F7 als het goed is op Ubuntu
<Korkel> OK.
<Korkel> dat ziet er echt eng uit.
<lord4163> lol
<lordievader> Niet overdrijven, het ziet er als een thuis uit :)
<Fermata> "Ik ga weg".  Geeft op. :P
<bramgn> en korkel keert mogelijk nooit meer terug naar Ubuntu
<Fermata> Er moet een zekere bereidwilligheid zijn.
<mandje> windows partitie krimpen en de linux partitie daarachter vergroten 'naar voren'. gparted doet het fluitend maar gaat dat goed gaan voor ubuntu?
<lordievader> mandje: Ik denk dat het wel goed zal gaan, wellicht veranderd het UUID. Bij dit soort acties is een backup een must.
<mandje> mmmm... er komt binnenkort een schijfwissel aan waar die partities op staan. dus dat is het moment dat het echt op de schop moet de indeling.  misschien tot dan maar niet gaan klooien met partities manipulatie.  alleen is de / linux partitie nu 7.6GB voor de hele install. als ik /home op een nieuwe aparte partitie in vrijgekomen ruimte zet, dan is het wel even uit te zingen voor ubuntu in die kleine ruimte?
<OerHeks> 15 gb minimum?
<mandje> 15GB =  ex /home OerHeks?
<OerHeks> nee, incl
<mandje> oh. nou dan red ik het wel denk ik. want als ik /home er nu afhaal heeft / partitie nog 2.8GB vrij.
<OerHeks> krap, maar dat kan
<mandje> goede motivatie om op te schieten met de schijfwissel.  :)
<OerHeks> ik heb 2 x 1Tb liggen voor 14.04, maar eerst eens zien of het wel werkt
<Fermata> Heeft iemand al eens gedraaid met 14.04?
<OerHeks> Ik nog niet
<Mustangman1966> Goede avond, ik heb ubuntu 13.10, maar ik ben mijn knop met systeeminstellingen kwijt, hoe kan ik deze weer terug krijgen, iemand?
<OerHeks> ga in dash, tiep sys(teeminstelling) en start de tool, zet hem daarna vast in je unity met rechter muis op het icoon
<Mustangman1966> Daar staat hij ook niet meer bij.
<OerHeks> vreemd
<lordievader> Fermata: Ik heb 14.04 hier draaien. Of bedoel je dat niet?
<Mustangman1966> Zeker vreemd3
<Mustangman1966> Maar hoe kan ik systeeminstellingen weer terug krijgen, want ik vind dat makkelijk werken?
<Fermata> lordievader: ja.  KDE?
<lordievader> Fermata: Ja Kubuntu Trusty.
<bramgn> Mustangman1966: hebben andere gebruikers op je systeem er ook last van?
<Mustangman1966> bramgn, Ik ben de enigste gebruiker
<Fermata> lordievader: ah, oke.  Ik wild ejuist weten hoe Unity zich tegenwoordig gedraagt.
<lordievader> Ah, tja. Kan ik je niet mee helpen ;) Vm aanslingeren?
<bramgn> Mustangman1966: al eens geprobeerd een andere gebruiker toe te voegen, bij wijze van test?
<Fermata> lordievader: morgen maar eens live proberen.
<lordievader> Kan ook.
<Mustangman1966> Hoe kan ik via de terminal systeeminstellingen opstarten?
<OerHeks> misschien eens herinstalleren? sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center
<Mustangman1966> bramgn, ik heb getracht bij de gastaccount, maar dat werkt ook niet.
<Mustangman1966> Oerheks, install ik dan alleen gnome of alle iconen?
<Mustangman1966> Bedankt Oerheks, het is gelukt, via opnieuw install gnome.
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<mandje> Generic Multi Card is herkend op de laptop, maar als ik r een micro SD in douw gebeurt er niks.   wat zou dat kunnen betekenen?
<OerHeks> sd card is besmet met een windows virus
<OerHeks> of met een mac virus
<OerHeks> of niet geformatteerd
<bramgn> mandje: met lsblk in een terminal kun je zien welke media het systeem ziet
<OerHeks> handig, maar ik zou eerder sudo blkid gebruiken
<bramgn> mandje: je zou ook uitvoer van dmesg kunnen controleren voor aanwijzingen wanneer de sdcard in je systeem zit
<bramgn> OerHeks: blkid toont geen ongepartioneerde partities
<bramgn> mandje: dmesg | tail
<mandje> kan de card drive dan device code sr0 hebben?  (in de uitvoer van lsblk)
<mandje> type: rom
<bramgn> ik denk dat je daar de cdrom drive van je systeem ziet
<OerHeks> jups
<mandje> oh. gek dat ie daar dan size: 1024M bij zet.
<bramgn> heb ik ook in de uitvoer van lsblk
<mandje> lsblk laat een sdb zien (maar 1 hd in laptop). type: disk. size: 7.5G  RM:1
<mandje> RM wil zeggen?
<bramgn> removable
<mandje> ahaaa
<mandje> een regel uit dmesg | tail : [33726.716903]  sdb: unknown partition table
<bramgn> dat zal ongetwijfeld de oorzaak zijn waarom de sdcard niet getoond wordt
<OerHeks> doet die card het wel in een andere pc?
<mandje> nog niet geprobeerd.  probeer me te herinneren of ie het wel deed in dezelfde drive met de win install op deze laptop.
<lordievader> mandje: Wat zegt fdisk/parted over de sd kaart?
<mandje> partition tables op SD cards om ze te kunnen benaderen. pfeww/
<mandje> ik heb gparted opnieuw laten zoeken. die ziet er niks van.
<bramgn> staat er belangrijke data op?
<mandje> nee niet dat ik weet.
<OerHeks> kan dus ongeformatteerd zijn?
<mandje> kan ja. maar volgens mij komt ie uit een oude telefoon.
<mandje> ik denk dat ik bij moet lezen over SD cards. totnutoe stelde ik ze gelijk aan een usb mem stick.
<bramgn> mandje: wil je de sdcard in gebruik nemen, of was het doel om te zien of er data op stond?
<lordievader> Ze zijn toch ook gelijk aan usb-stickjes?
<mandje> allebei. :)
<bramgn> mandje: zie je wel partities met "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"?
<lordievader> Formfactor is anders maar de techniek om data op te slaan is voor zover ik weet niet verschillend.
<mandje> bramgn: aan het einde van de zinnige uivoer: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<OerHeks> mandje, heeft die card in een android geval gezeten?
<mandje> ik wist niet eens meer dat ik 'm had eerlijk gezegd. kwam m gister tegen..   nee geen android. als uit een foon was het htc/windows mobile.
<Dykam> Iemand ervaring met byobu?
<lordievader> Dykam: :) Zowel met de screen als de tmux backend.
<Dykam> Loop een beetje aan te kloten
<Dykam> Situatie: putty/byobu, ik wil 2 sessies
<Dykam> buiten dat de ppa-byobu een encoding fout heeft, wat dingen die ik niet helemaal volg
<Dykam> byobu -S servers
<Dykam> start een sessie
<lordievader> Dykam: Welke backend gebruik je?
<Dykam> tmux, default
<Dykam> disconnect ik (f6/ctrl-a-d), en doe ik het opnieuw, dan start ie een nieuwe sessie
<mandje> ik kan nu even niet goed testen. geen andere SD card of card drive voorhanden. kijk later wel.
<Dykam> doe ik in die nieuwe sessie ctrl-a-s, dan zie je beide sessies, maar zonder naam
<Dykam> Dus ja... hoe ga ik goed om met named sessies?
<lordievader> Dykam: tmux geeft ze wel een naam maar deze zijn nummeriek.
<lordievader> Als je ze tijdens het starten een naam wilt geven: byobu new -s <session-name>
<Dykam> Dat staat ook lekker nergens gedocumenteerd :/
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> oh, kleine s
<Dykam> wat is grote S dan?
<lordievader> Als je ze wilt renamen ^C(|B) :rename-session <name>
<lordievader> Dykam: Ik zie dit in de man page staan: -S socket-path
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> alle guides melden dat -S named was
<Dykam> zal wel screen zijn?
<lordievader> Dykam: Dat zou goed kunnen.
<Dykam> trouwens, ^C(|B)?
<Dykam> ^C is escape, right?
<lordievader> tmux control is default ^B, dat moet trouwens ^A zijn... -.-
<lordievader> ^A(|B)*
<lordievader> ;)
<Dykam> ctrl+a,| split het horizontaal
<Dykam> Volg je notiatie niet helemaal :P
<lordievader> ^ = ctrl. Precieze keyboard shortcuts ken ik niet van tmux, ik heb ze gemapt naar screen's shortcuts.
<Dykam> oh
<Dykam> right
<Dykam> je bedoelde gewoon A (of B misschien)
<lordievader> Dykam: Zoals ik al zei, tmux gebruikt per default ^B
<Dykam> dus je hebt tmux en screen kennis, maar niet byobu :P
<lordievader> Zeer vervelend als je config ontbreekt, werkt ^A plots niet meer :(
<Dykam> Probeerde info te halen in #byobu, maar dat kanaal is doder dan een, eh
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> lordievader, laatste iets... hoe connect ik met sessies van andere gebruikers?
<lordievader> Niet, geef andere gebruikers hun privacy.
<Dykam> lol
<Dykam> het is geen multi-echte-user iets
<Dykam> heb een zooi game servers die elk als eigen gebruiker starten
<lordievader> Hmm, heb je sudo rechten?
<Dykam> zit te overwegen elk een byobu sessie te geven
<Dykam> jawel
<Dykam> maar vroeg me af of tmux een manier had
<lordievader> sudo -u <user> byobu attach -t <session-name>
<lordievader> Er zou een heel groot probleem zijn als tmux dat als gewone user kan.
<Dykam> nee, dat snap ik
<bramgn> mandje: dat zou dan inderdaad een verklaring kunnen zijn dat linux de partition tabel niet herkend
<bramgn> herkent*
<bramgn> hoewel ik geen idee heb wat een windows telefoon doet met een sdcard qua partities
<Nayla> Beste, kan ik ubuntu downloaden ipv microsoft windows xp versie 2002 home edition?
<bramgn> kennelijk is ongebruikelijks/niet-standaard, maar zo kennen we onze MS vrienden
<bramgn> hoi Nayla, je wilt Windows XP vervangen met Ubuntu?
<Nayla> ja
<bramgn> dat kan
<mandje> ik moet eerst zelf nog eea proberen er mee.  ben nu vrij vaag.  bedankt zover bramgn
<Nayla> hoe dan? heb het programma een paar keer gedownload maar kan het op het laatste niet openen
<bramgn> mandje: ok, succes
<bramgn> Nayla: kan ik aannemen dat je via de ubuntu-website software hebt gedownload?
<Nayla> ja
<lord4163> Nayla: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<bramgn> Nayla: in ieder geval goed dat je hier bent gekomen voor advies
<bramgn> Nayla: kun je aangeven wat je precies hebt gedownload?
<Nayla> was een link via website radio 2 inspecteur de caluwe en zo kwam ik op de site van ubuntu
<lord4163> Nayla: Volg de instructies uit de link, vraag maar als je iets niet begrijpt/weet :)
<bramgn> grappig
<bramgn> Nayla: er staan inderdaad instructies op de website hoe je een en ander geïnstalleerd krijgt
<Nayla> ok, ben nog eens aan het proberen.
<lord4163> Nayla: Het is de bedoeling dat je het bestand op een schijfje brand en daar vanaf opstart.
<Nayla> Je kan dit dus niet rechtstreeks downloaden op de computer?
<lord4163> Nayla: Ja/Nee je moet het iso bestand downloaden van de website (dat is een virtueel schijfbestand), die brand je op een schijfje en installeer je net zoals je met windows doet, door van de CD op te starten.
<lord4163> Nayla: Daarna formatteert hij de harde schijf (dus leegmaken) en installeert hij het nieuw OS (Ubuntu)
<lord4163> Nayla: Dus als je eventuele bestanden op die pc hebt, moet je daar een backup van maken naar bijvoorbeeld een externe harde schijf of usb stick.
<bramgn> Nayla: wat is de reden dat je windows xp wilt vervangen?
<lord4163> bramgn: Dat lijkt me vanzelfsprekend niet?
<Nayla> Op het nieuws werd er gezegd dat windows xp vanaf 8 april geen ondersteuning meer geeft
<bramgn> dat klopt, inderdaad
<bramgn> Nayla: en een windows versie die nog wel ondersteund wordt is geen optie?
<Nayla> heb je een voorstel?
<bramgn> dat heb ik niet. Ik zeg: ga voor ubuntu
<bramgn> maar verwacht geen windows
<bramgn> het is dus om te beginnen geen windows applicatie die je downloadt en installeert
<bramgn> zoals lord4163 al aangaf, dien je ubuntu te installeren vanaf een cdrom. Het bestand wat je hebt gedownload, is waarschijnlijk een zgn. iso-bestand wat je op een CD-tje brandt
<Nayla> kan je me iets voorstellen zonder dat ik moet branden/back up maken?
<lord4163> Nayla: Backup moet je sowieso al hebben :-)
<lordievader> Nayla: Backuppen is zeer verstandig als je een OS gaat installeren.
<lordievader> Helemaal als dat een OS is die je niet kent.
<Nayla> wat zijn de prijzen van een externe harde schijf?
<bramgn> Nayla: als je een USB stick hebt liggen ergens, zou je Ubuntu hier op kunnen zetten en daar vanaf opstarten. Je krijgt daarmee een idee wat het is, wat je kunt, zonder dat wijzigingen aanbrengt aan je computer.
<lordievader> Ik heb laatst een interne schrijf gekocht 110~120€= 2Tb.
<lordievader> Err 3Tb*
<lord4163> Nayla: Ligt er aan hoe veel ruimte je nodig hebt, als het enkele documentjes en wat foto's kun je eventueel uploaden naar Dropbox/Google Drive
<mandje> of branden naar dvd, kopieren naar usb stick.
<Nayla> Het zouden inderdaad maar wat foto's en documentjes zijn. Is maar een computer voor thuisgebruik
<lord4163> Nayla: Anders kun je altijd naar een van de steunpunten gaan, die kunnen je vast helpen Ubuntu installeren, en je bestanden overzetten http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mandje> dvd met je persoonlijke bestanden bewaren ergens anders dan je eigen huis ook handig voor later. :)
<bramgn> Nayla: je kunt ubuntu naast windows installeren, zodat je toegang tot je bestanden houdt
<bramgn> Nayla: maar een backup van je documenten kan geen kwaad
<lordzett> lo
<bramgn> hallo
<Nayla> maar lopen de bestanden dan geen gevaar?
<OerHeks> maak dan 2 backups?
<bramgn> Nayla: niet als je goed oplet, maar je kunt potentieel alle data verwijderen.
<Nayla> zal eerst al eens beginnen met de bestanden op een usb stickje te zetten zoals foto's e.d.
<bramgn> dus maak een backup
<OerHeks> foto's zijn onvervangbaar, een 2e backup is niet gek vandaag de dag
<OerHeks> eventueel ubuntu-one, 5 gb in de cloud
<bramgn> ik heb het effect van malware gezien die je documenten versleuteld en het origineel verwijdert. Dus ook in dat opzicht is het geen slecht idee om een backup van je onvervangbare data te hebben.
<lordievader> Hehe, dat is eigenlijk best slim. Betaal en je krijgt de code om het te decrypten :P
<bramgn> yep
<bramgn> versleutelt, bedoel ik
<mandje> en bedankt he..
<mandje> zo iemand die geadviseerd wordt en hop weg.
<bramgn> niet zo gek hier (irc)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> vanhetzelfde
<ryon_> hallo
<ryon_> ik probbeer mijn scherm op mijn tv te krijgen maar mijn laptop ziet mijn hdmi kabel niet
<ryon_> bij windows werkt het wel maar niet bij linux
<lordievader> ryon_: Wat is de output van xrandr?
<ryon_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1366 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 193mm    1366x768       60.0*+    1360x768       59.8     60.0      1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI1 disco
<lordievader> ryon_: Zou je het nogmaals via http://paste.ubuntu.com willen delen?
<simo_> please how can i install .run file, it doesn't work when i make it executable.
<lordievader> simo_: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English support channel see #ubuntu.
<simo_> hallo iedereen hoe kan ik xampp bestand instaleren onder ubuntu? ik heb alles gedaan maar het mocht niet batten
<lordievader> simo_: Hmm, die staat niet in de repo. Ook ben ik van mening dat het beter is die componenten los te installeren en configureren. Leer je veel meer van.
<simo_> Heb gedaan maar werkt gewoon niet.
<lordievader> simo_: Define 'werkt gewoon niet'.
<simo_> Het bestand heb ik hem executable gemaakt vervolgens via commando venster dit getipt ./ xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run  - hij gaf aan: Exc format error.
<simo_> double klik op het bestand levert geen resultaat.
<lordievader> 64-bit executable op een 32bit machine?
<lordievader> simo_: Wat is de output van 'uname -a'?
<lordievader> Graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<simo_>      Linux mm-VC967AA-ABH-CQ5112NL 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:08:14 UTC 2015 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<trijntje> hoi Gigawebs
<SCHAAP137> zo, de maandag zit er iig weer op
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-17
<murphyslawbbs> Hoi, Ik loop tegen deze bug aan: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/uvtool/+bug/1408833", de voorgestelde fix is kernel "linux-image-3.18.0-14-generic_3.18.0-14.15+lp1408833_amd64.deb", maar wanneer ik die installer op mijn utopic (kernel 3.16.0-31-generic) dan wil-ie niet meer booten. Moet ik eerst naar een unstable of testing tree upgraden? Wat zijn de unstab;e/testing trees eigenlijk op ubuntu, ben meer gewoon aan debian
<OerHeks> unstable zou dan vivid zijn denk ik, er is wel een kernel, maar niet die in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ryon_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1366 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 193mm    1366x768       60.0*+    1360x768       59.8     60.0      1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI1 disco
<ryon_> this is when i put my hdmi in
<ryon_> it doesn't work
<lordievader> ryon_: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel for the English one see #ubuntu.
<Wobbo> Goed morgen
<Sling> mogge
<Wobbo> Ik zoek instelling waar en hoe ik spelfout herkenning kan aanpassen. Het gaar erom dat er per ongelijk goede woorden in fouten lijst en foute woorden in de goed lijst gezet. Dat wil ik weer ongedaan krijgen. Maar LibreOffice gebruikt volgens mij een andere lijst dan Evolition e-mail.
<Wobbo> brb
<Sling> zo te zien wordt dat in libreoffice (en firefox/thunderbird/openoffice/chrome/etc) gedaan door Hunspell
<Sling> weet alleen niet of evolution dat ook gebruikt
<Sling> zou je anders even in #evolution moeten vragen
<Sling> wat ik zo op google vind is dat evolution 'aspell' gebruikt ipv 'hunspell' :)
<Wobbo> Ah, zijn er software om ze te bewerken?
<Sling> ik denk dat je beter eerst kan vragen of evolution ook hunspell kan gebruiken
<Sling> in plaats van 2 lijsten te blijven beheren
<Wobbo> Tja, maar ik moet die spelling wel weer terug te krijgen. Haha
<Wobbo> Maar super bedankt voor de info. :D
<patryk___> hello can someone help me?
<patryk___> i need drivers for my laptop
<patryk___> but i cant find linux drivers for it
<lordievader> patryk___: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English support channel see #ubuntu
<patryk___> oeps :P
<patryk___> kan ook nederlands hoot
<patryk___> hoor
<lordievader> patryk___: Wat zoek je precies?
<patryk___> linux drivers voor me laptop
<lordievader> patryk___: Die zitten normaliter al in de kernel. Zoek je iets specifieks? Werkt er iets niet?
<patryk___> me fn knopjes werken niet alemaal
<lordievader> Welke laptop?
<patryk___> samsung NP550P5C-T01NL
<lordievader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/353571/on-a-samsung-np550p5c-s01in-unable-to-adjust-brightness-with-fn-keys-after-inst
<patryk___> Dank u zeer :)
<lordievader> En http://askubuntu.com/questions/233312/how-to-make-keyboard-backlight-fn-buttons-work-in-samsung-series-9
<ikbennietcool> hallo
<ikbennietcool> heeft iemand ook het probleem dat je cam het niet doet op skype en er staat: cyberlink
<ikbennietcool> HALLO
<ikbennietcool> IEMAND
<ikbennietcool> KOEKOEK
<jpjacobs> nee
<ikbennietcool> FUCK
<ikbennietcool> ik haat mijn laptop
<jpjacobs> 'k zou eens uitzoeken wat voor chipset je webcam heeft, en daarop googlen
<bjeli> Goedenavond
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<sjakie> hallo allen!?
<sjakie> ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen.
<sjakie> ik draai een script vanaf een ubuntu server dat elke 5 minuten checkt of er een bepaalde service draait op een windows server.
<sjakie> net rpc service status "windowsservicenaam" -I "servernaam" -U domein/account%wachtwoord | grep 'service is'
<lordievader> o/
<sjakie> ik krijg dan netjes het bericht terug:
<sjakie> CertPropSvc service is running.
<sjakie> nu doe ik dit op een windows 2012R2 server en krijg dan af en toe het volgende bericht:
<sjakie> Could not connect to server "ipadres"
<sjakie> Connection failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<lordievader> sjakie: Komt die error van 'net rpc' of van Windows?
<sjakie> van net rpc op de ubuntu server
<Sling> en je krijgt het dus niet elke keer?
<sjakie> vaak gaat het goed en dan ineens deze foutmelding
<lordievader> Het lijkt mij dat Windows die fout genereerd en dat net rpc deze alleen doorspeelt naar stdout.
<sjakie> op een server 2003 server ging het altijd goed.
<Sling> en in de windows event logs iets te zien?
<sjakie> ik kon daat niet zo snel iets vinden. enig idee waar ik dit kan terugvinden?
<SCHAAP137> ja ja, lekker stemmen
<SCHAAP137> denk aan de dijken he
<Sling> waarom zou ik daar nu ineens aan moeten denken ;p
<Sling> als ik het eerder ook niet deed
<SCHAAP137> vond het wel geinig om te horen dat de waterschappen een vd oudste nog in gebruik zijnde politieke organen van NL zijn
<SCHAAP137> eerste was in 1255 opgericht ofzo
<SCHAAP137> dat hele gemeente/provincie/rijk verhaal kwam pas later
<systeem> stemmen?
<Sling> ja, stemmen
<SCHAAP137> benieuwd of de opkomst boven de 50% uitkomt
<systeem> boven of onder de 50% :)
<Sling> ik gok van niet :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-19
<Ramon_> Hallo ben nieuw met Linux nu heb ik Kubuntu en Citrix bij Windows krijg je mooi balkje erboven, waar je kunt kiezen om weer lokaal naar je dekstop te gaan. Bij Linux kan ik wel in linker bovenhoek klikken zie ik desktop maar kan niet naar Linux terug schakelen iemand een idee]
<jpjacobs> Iemand hier die backintime gebruikt voor backups?
<jpjacobs> Heb een vreemd probleem
<jpjacobs> Mijn backups blijven correct genomen worden, maar om een of andere reden wil de GUI niet meer connecteren (en me bijgevolg mijn backups laten zien)
<jpjacobs> Dus, de CLI tool backintime werkt perfect, backintime-kde4 geeft errors dat ie mijn ssh key niet vind/paswoord fout is
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Klopt die error?
<jpjacobs> euh nee, want de CLI client (die eigenlijk alle werk achter de gui doet) werkt wel
<jpjacobs> Net ook eens de gnome versie geinstalleerd, en die werkt wel (GUI)
<jpjacobs> Dus ik denk dat ik de kde versie maar gewoon ditch
<jpjacobs> Geen flauw idee hoe dit kan voorvallen, maar ja
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Referen ze naar dezelfde key, als dezelfde user?
<jpjacobs> wel ja
<jpjacobs> in elk geval, 't is opgelost
<jpjacobs> 'k heb er nu al een halve dag mee verloren, 't is wel goed zo :P
<SCHAAP137> ja ja, straks nieuwe OpenSSL trouwens he
<SCHAAP137> paar uurtjes nog
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<marshal0505> Goedemorgen !
<lordievader> o/
<ryon_> hall0, hoe weet ik welke nvidia drivers ik moet installeren voor mijn pc, want ik krijg geen hdmi beeld
<lordievader> ryon_: Welke kaart heb je?
<ryon__> sorry internet viel uit
<ryon__> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1366 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 193mm    1366x768       60.0*+    1360x768       59.8     60.0      1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI1 disc
<ryon__> dit is mijn xrandr
<ryon__>  x axis y axis) HDMI2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis
<lordievader> ryon__: Gebruik in het vervolg http://paste.ubuntu.com voor console output, aub.
<ryon__> oke zal ik doen dankje
<lordievader> ryon__: Wat gebeurd er als je de HDMI aan zet?
<ryon__> hoe bedoel je, mijn hdmi zit in mijn laptop
<lordievader> ryon__: xrandr --output HDMI2 --auto
<ryon__> niets
<ryon__> ryon@ryon-TravelMaatje:~$ xrandr --output HDMI2 --auto
<lordievader> ryon__: En als je die output daadwerkelijk een resolutie geeft?
<ryon__> en dan komt weer gwn <ryon__> ryon@ryon-TravelMaatje:~$ te staan
<ryon__> hoe moet dat
<ryon__> xrandr: unrecognized option '--230x250' Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<lordievader> ryon__: Lees inderdaad de man page, maar 'xrandr --output HDMI2 --mode <some-mode>'
<ryon__> dan krijg ik dit: 1 2 3 ryon@ryon-TravelMaatje:~$ xrandr --output HDMI2 --mode <some-mode> bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool 'newline' ryon@ryon-TravelMaatje:~$
<ryon__> ik had ook ergens gelezen over nvidia drivers te installeren
<lordievader> <some-mode> moet je daadwerkelijk vervangen met een modus.
<lordievader> Meh, nouveau zou het prima moeten kunnen.
<ryon__> o
<ryon__> wat voor modes zijn der
<lordievader> 800x600 word vast wel gesupport.
<ryon__> oke
<ryon__> cannot find mode 800x600, heb ik ook met andere resolutities
<lordievader> Heh, wat sluit je precies aan op je hdmi port?
<ryon__> tv
<ryon__> lg
<ryon__> 16:9 beeldverhouding
<lordievader> ryon__: Welke laptop gaat het om?
<ryon__> acer travelmate
<lordievader> Model graag ;)
<ryon__> Acer Travelmate P653-M-73634G50Mtkk
<lordievader> ryon__: Ik lees hier dat er een intel kaart in zit, waarom had je had net over nvidia?
<ryon__> dit is de card interface Expresscard 54
<ryon__> ik had daar iets over gelezen
<lordievader> ryon__: Wat is de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<ryon__> ryon@ryon-TravelMaatje:~$ lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)         Subsystem: Acer Incorporate
<lordievader> Graag via paste.ubuntu.com, dit is neit echt leesbaar.
<ryon__> ik snap niet hoe dat werkt :(
<lordievader> ryon__: Je kopieert de tekst uit je console (ctrl + shift + c) naar http://paste.ubuntu.com, klikt op upload. Kopieert de url en plak die hier.
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635035/plain/ oke
<lordievader> Hmm, zoals ik dacht heb je alleen een intel gpu. Maar het gekke is dat er geen driver geladen is.
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'lsmod|grep i915'?
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635047/plain/
<lordievader> ryon__: Gebruik je nomodeset?
<ryon__> wat is dat?
<lordievader> 'cat /proc/cmdline'
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635061/plain/
<lordievader> Hmm dat ziet er oke uit...
<ryon__> oke
<lordievader> ryon__: Wellicht dat 'dmesg|grep "intel\|i915" een hint geeft?
<ryon__> staat niets
<ryon__> >
<ryon__> dat is wat er komt te staan
<lordievader> ryon__: Err, wat tik je precies in?
<ryon__> dmesg|grep "intel\|i915
<lordievader> ryon__: Daar moet nog een " achter.
<ryon__> o oke
<lordievader> Ctrl + c om je prompt terug te krijgen.
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635111/plain/
<lordievader> Hmm, vreemd. Heb je de X config aan lopen passen?
<lordievader> Of instellingen in het bios/efi o.i.d.?
<ryon__> nope
<ryon__> op windows doet het het wel
<lordievader> ryon__: Wat is de output van 'lshw -C display'?
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635145/plain/
<lordievader> ryon__: Wellicht dat dit werkt: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<ryon__> zal ff kijken\
<ryon__> zal dat niets op windows aanpassen ???
<lordievader> ryon__: Nee?
<ryon__> oke
<ryon__> nee werkt niet
<ryon__> zit hier vast: xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<ryon__> dan doet ie alsnog niets
<ryon__> ik had toen scherm dupliceren een tijdje geleden ingesteld toen deed ie ook niets, maar er is wel iets nieuws
<ryon__> nu ik dat heb gedaan
<ryon__> kan ik mijn muis heel veel naar rechts doen
<ryon__> alsof mijn scherm wel gedupliceerd is
<ryon__> misschien is het als vga ding gedaan
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635298/plain/
<ryon__> nu heb ik van die virtual dingen
<lordievader> ryon__: Je moet ook niet output default hebben, maar HDMI2
<ryon__> oke
<lordievader> Er is nu ook een HDMI1 bij gekomen?
<ryon__> ff kijken
<ryon__> volgensmij was die er al
<lordievader> Hmm, die heb ik niet eerder opgemerkt.
<ryon__> toen ik dat met hdmi2 dee
<ryon__> kwam er alleen een zwarte balk
<ryon__> aan de zeikant
<lordievader> ryon__: Toen je wat deed?
<ryon__> xrandr --addmode HDMI1 1280x1024_60.00
<ryon__> xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<ryon__> en ook met hdmi2
<ryon__> en allebij een zwarte balk
<ryon__> en verder normaal scherm
<lordievader> Met normaal scherm doel je vast niet op de HDMI...
<ryon__> nee
<lordievader> Hmpf.
<lordievader> ryon__: Had je geprobeert die nvidia driver te installeren?
<ryon__> alleen heb ik zo'n ding gedouwload van de software winkel
<ryon__> nvidia x server settings
<lordievader> ryon__: Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'?
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635410/plain/
<lordievader> Oeh, xedgers ook nog eens een keer.
<lordievader> ryon__: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings
<ryon__> xedgers nooit van gehoord?
<ryon__> gedaan
<lordievader> ryon__: Wat is de output van 'ls /etc/X11/'?
<ryon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635433/plain/
<lordievader> ryon__: Kijk eens of het werkt na een reboot.
<ryon__> oke zal ik doen tot zo
<ryon_> nee doet het nog steeds niet
<lordievader> ryon__: xrandr?
<ryon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635487/plain/
<ryon_> en...
<lordievader> Ik vind het vreemd.
<ryon_> Ja ik ook
<lordievader> Wat een fix "Push teh cable REALLY HARD into the slot"... http://askubuntu.com/questions/343023/ubuntu-doesnt-detect-hdmi-connection
<lordievader> ryon_: Zou je /var/log/Xorg.0.log willen pastebinnen?
<ryon_> oke
<ryon_> toegang geweigerd
<lordievader> ryon_: sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ryon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635568/plain/
<lordievader> Hmm, ik snap het niet. Om een of andere reden word hij niet gedetecteerd.
<ryon_> jep
<ryon_> is er nog iets wat ik kan doen, misschien iets met nvidia
<lordievader> Dat gaat niks uithalen, je hebt geen nvidia kaart.
<ryon_> oo, en iets anders ???
<lordievader> Ik heb geen nieuwe ideeen meer :(
<ryon_> o oke, ik ga wel internet langs of installeer kubuntu opnieuw
<ryon_> bedankt voor je tijd en help :)
<lordievader> No problem.
<ryon_> doeii
<OerHeks> Ja.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<kodi> does ubuntu runs with koditv?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> http://kodi.wiki/view/Official_Ubuntu_PPA
<OerHeks> en http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux]
<OerHeks> hoi lotuskoekje
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-22
<bruno1969> hallo
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<koen_> Goedemorgen allemaal
<koen_> Is er iemand met verstand van SAMBA-gedeelde mappen?
<systeem> koen_: waarom wil je dat weten?
<koen_> Omdat ik een USB-drive aan m'n router met SAMBA server heb gehangen, maar geen nieuwe mappen kan maken.
<bowman> Hallo is het mogelijk om mijn laptop geheugen uit te breiden met een sdkaart. Gebruik ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-21
<Frank__> Hallo
<SCHAAP137> Goedenavond
<Frank__> Hoe brand ik een iso bestand op usb stick in kubuntu?
<SCHAAP137> Is dat iso bestand een linux distributie?
<SCHAAP137> zo ja, kun je Unetbootin gebruiken
<SCHAAP137> sommige iso's, zoals van Ubuntu zelf, kun je ook dd'en naar een stick
<SCHAAP137> Frank__, https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Existing_Kubuntu_Install
<Frank__> Ik gebruik kubuntu
<Frank__> Ik heb unetbootin geprobeerd maar werkt niet
<Frank__> Ik heb iso van laatste kubuntu gedownload
<Frank__> (15-10)
<lordievader> Kun je 'werkt niet' iets verder omschrijven?
<Frank__> Krijg melding dat  sommige files niet geladen kunnen worden
<Frank__> Zijn er vrrschillende plaatsen waar te downliaden
<Frank__> ?
<Frank__>  Had een site gevonden waar de regels al stonden die ik in konsole moest plakken
<lordievader> Waar heb je je iso vandaan gedownload?
<stefan______> Heb nieuwe laptop (BTO) met de bedoeling er xubuntu op te zetten, maar de laptop vind geen netwerk (wifi), terwijl er wel een is.
<stefan______> Op de laptop draaide windows 10 welke wel kon werken met wifi. De gebruikte xubuntu cd is al wel een jaartje oud.
<lordievader> stefan______: Ziet ie de wifi chip?
<stefan______> Geen idee, in ifconfig zie ik enkel local loop.
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof je de driver mist, zou je de output van 'sudo lspci -k' kunnen pastebinnen?
<stefan______> Ik probeer te installeren maar na de taal gekozen te hebben krijg ik een scherm waar hij zegt: geen netwerk
<lordievader> stefan______: Ik zou de nieuwste image pakken, 15.10, wellicht zelfs 16.04. Heb zo een gevoel dat je laptop wat te nieuw is voor de software.
<stefan______> sudo lspci -k --> zal wel wat duren, misschien beter deze chat sessie starten op mijn andere laptop.
<lordievader> Ja, dat realizeerde ik mij pas nadat ik het zei ;)
<lordievader> Probeer eerst een nieuwere image ;)
<stefan______> Ok, goede tip, laat ik 15.10 maar eens proberen. De chip is (een van de recentste dacht ik) van intel,
<stefan______> Leuk deze chat. Wist niet dat dit zo goed werkte :)   Ga morgen proberen met 15.10 (maar wou graag naar LTS)
<lordievader> 16.04 wordt LTS, maar die is nog niet uit.
<stefan______> Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 8260
<stefan______> Verbindsspecifieke DNS-Suffix	n4all.bto
<stefan______> Alleszins bedankt voor de suggesties.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-22
<ubuntu12> o
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-23
<koen_> goedemorgen
<koen_> Nederlandse chat?
<koen_> join
<Pim> Hallo : weet iemand per toeval software om een .bin -programma- , anders dan een besturingssysteem , te installeren ? Dank .
<robb_nl> executable maken en dan uitvoeren in terminal?
<robb_nl> Pim, zie http://askubuntu.com/questions/15093/how-can-i-install-a-bin-file
<robb_nl> dat had je zelf ook kunnen bedenken... ;)
<Pim> .... helaas draai ik noodgedwongen Ubuntu , de mijne eerdere Windows7 is gecrasht .. ik wacht op de goede 10 .. Windows is spijtig vele malen gemakkelijker dan de vele duizenden versies van Linux ....
<Pim> ik ben nieuw met Linux/Ubuntu en daarom zoekende .
<Dory_> hoi
<Dory_> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met het installeren van microsoft office 2016?
<Sling> Dory_: sorry, dat heb ik nog nooit gedaan op linux ;)
<Dory__> Bedankt in ieder geval
<lordievader> Er is daar zeker geen Linux native dingetje van?
<Dory__> bedoel je dat je Office kunt downloaden voor Linux?
<Dory__> direct?
<Dory__> Die is er indd niet helaas ;
<lordievader> Dan wordt het waarschijnlijk een wine dingetje.
<Dory__> Ja, had ik al geprobeerd maar er verschijnt een error
<Sling> Dory_: libreoffice is niet voldoende btw?
<Dory__> Ik ben groot fan van office 2016 ;p
<lordievader> Een error?
<Dory__> Ja een programma fout staat er
<Dory__> Ik snap niet waarom, ik heb hem gewoon gedownload van de site en wilde hem openen met wine
<lordievader> Het zegt letterlijk dat?
<Dory__> ja
<lordievader> Wat nuttig, daar kun je echt niks mee.
<lordievader> Je kunt de virtual machine route overwegen.
<Dory__> Ik ben eigenlijk compleet noob daarmee :P
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-24
<akira_> hoi
<akira_> kan ik hier een vraag stellen?
<akira_> Ik werk reeds een jaartje met ubuntu , en ben er tevreden over , echter is mijn kunnen beperkt tot gui mode, ik zou graag in cli kunnen werken , maar vind er niet veel over
<akira_> gebruiken alle linux ditro's dezelfde cli commands?
<akira_> niemand?
<Sling> akira_: bijna dezelfde ja
<Sling> je kan hier eens naar kijken: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<akira__> kent er iemand een goede nederlandstalige doc ivm werken in cli?
<slacker_nl> ze is niet meer, maar volgens mij is de bash tutorial er ook in het nederlands
<slacker_nl> http://www.tldp.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/nl/onehtml/Bash-Prompt-NL.html
<slacker_nl> daar dus
<LibreSponge> RIP soccer legend Johan Cruff 68 y/o.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-25
<Peerke> hallo, ik ben een nieuwe Ubuntu gebruiker. Ik heb Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS geinstalleerd op mijn laptop (Dell Inspiron 1720) naast win7. Helaas reboot Ubuntu continu. Ik vermoed dat het er iets fout gaat met hardware of driver maar weet niet hoe ik dit uit kan zoeken. Kan iemand mij helpen om de oorzaak te zoeken?
<SCHAAP137> denk dat dit een DELL probleem is
<Peerke> oke, ik kan dus Ubuntu niet draaien op een Dell laptop?
<SCHAAP137> geen idee, heb je contact gehad met DELL over of versie 14.04 door hen wordt ondersteund op die laptop?
<SCHAAP137> dell doet over het algemeen nogal hun eigen ding qua hardware, dat botert niet altijd even lekker met linux distributies
<Peerke> Ik zal eens kijken bij Dell. Het is al een wat oudere laptop, meestal wordt er geen actieve ondersteuning meer op oude laptops/pc gegeven.
<SCHAAP137> DELL heeft liever dat er Windows up hun hardware wordt gedraaid, daarom maken ze het intentioneel lastiger om gangbare linux-versies erop te draaien
<SCHAAP137> voor elk ander model zijn er weer andere specifieke fixes die toegepast moeten worden, voordat het normaal kan draaien
<SCHAAP137> kben geen fan van DELL om die reden
<SCHAAP137> als de specificaties van hun hardware-componenten meer open zouden zijn, zou Ubuntu (maar ook andere linuxes) beter in staat zijn om er goede driver support voor te maken
<SCHAAP137> maar DELL houdt deze zaken liever voorzichzelf, zodat het vooral de OS'en van hun partners (lees: Microsoft en VMware) er makkelijk op te draaien zijn
<JanC> SCHAAP137: eh, Dell is één v/d weinige fabrikanten die wel Ubuntu ondersteunen en daar zelfs geld in investeren...
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-26
<Capricorn> Wat is een goede all-in one printer, voor Ubuntu? Mijn Canon pixma mx850 werkt helaas niet.
<Capricorn> ter info, draai momenteel Ubuntu desktop 15.10
<JanC> Capricorn: HP & Brother, Samsung printers werken meestal ook maar ik weet niet van hun scanners
<JanC> zie ook de website van de fabrikanten of ze drivers hebben
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-27
<danny-holland-ra> eindelijk nederlands
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-21
<OerHeks> waarom zie ik cuda en nvidia drivers op mijn systeem met ati 5450
<OerHeks> mot me pc soms lek?
<OerHeks> ik onderzoek het na de reboot, kernel 4.4.0.67
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-24
<questioner> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<joostvb> hoi mensen
#ubuntu-nl 2019-03-18
<Soul-Sing> admin forum hier voor me?
<Soul-Sing> goede middag trouwens
<Soul-Sing> johanvd/SWAT
<Maikel> hahahaha
<Maikel> denk je nog dat die actief is
<Soul-Sing> uh ja
<Soul-Sing> hihihi?
<Maikel> dan ben je al 7 jaar te laat denk ik
<Soul-Sing> actief is, is 1 persoon
<Soul-Sing> actief zijn twee wat bedoel je?
<Soul-Sing> je hebt 7 magere en 7 vette jaren ook dus...
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-17
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> v
<coconut> iemand hier bekend met nieuwe switches? (ik heb een nieuwe nodig)
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-19
<oerheks> !20.04
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-22
<oerheks> ja dat is mooi, mooi, mooi man ...
<perre_vl> https://www.destentor.nl/flevoland/politie-bewaakt-fabriek-met-medicijn-tegen-corona-in-zeewolde-vanwege-verdachte-situatie~a56e7ba6
<perre_vl> oei
<perre_vl> verkeerd kanaal
